# After mc in feb, im ready to try again!!



## Erinsmummy

We waited till now, i wanted to have a proper period and just give my body chance to get back to normal, but we are trying again now, any advice? Im scared of a mc happening again x


----------



## Emmy0320

Hi! No specific advice just wanted to say I'm in the same boat! My miscarriage was in February and I currently have my second period after the mc. My ob gave me the geen light to try after two cycles so we are about to get started trying. I'm on CD 4. I'm very anxious but so excited as well!

What day are you on? Good luck!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi, same here, i waited for my second af, im on cd 14. My 2 afs ive had have been a bit strange, lasted for 7 days and were 20 days apart! My normal cycles are af lasts 5 days and 23-28 days apart, but apparently its quite normal. I was on the minipill for those 2 months so maybe thats why. 

Are you trying for your first baby?


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind if I join you! I didn't wait until the first or second AF. I O'd but my body wasn't regulated and the :witch: got me yesterday. So, CD2. I MC on March 6. I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi leinzlove, sorry for your loss too, and welcome! How long were you trying for before you got your bfp?


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for your losses. Hope you dont mind me joining. I am also in the same boat. Had a MMC 17th Feb & ERPC 20th Feb. Took 7 weeks 1 day for my AF to arrive and I am now on CD7. I am also scared of MC again. I am trying SMEP this cycle. Thought I'd give it a go and see what happens! x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi there pattypea, sorry for your loss also:hugs: 

We were trying for a year before falling pregnant with no2, we tried all sorts! We did try the SMEP but we found that on the days we couldnt have sex, we wanted it more than ever lol, the only thing that worked in the end was that we relaxed and stopped trying so hard! So we are trying to relax this time.

How long were you trying for before your bfp?


----------



## PatTabs

Hello, hope you don't mind another joining..

So sorry for your losses, wishing you all lots :dust:

I had my MC at 12 weeks in March and had first AF four weeks later, my doctor said to wait at least one cycle so am glad it came back quickly and now on CD10 and using a CBFM to check when I O...AF felt a little strange this time round but I just don't think I could have waited another cycle as don't want to waste any time.

Are any of you taking any supplements at all? I'm just taking foloc acid but not sure if I should take any others to encourage a sticky bean!?


----------



## Pattypea

Thanks Erinsmummy :hugs:
I came off the pill in Sept 11 and got my first :bfp: Jan 12 so didn't take too long. To be honest, I think being relaxed about the whole thing is most probably the best way to be! We were like that when we first started trying and it did happen! I just can't seem to relax at the moment. I'm obsessed with getting pregnant again! We have a daughter who is almost 8 and I feel so guilty for not giving her a baby brother or sister sooner but the time has never been right until now. 
Hi PatTabs- I keep thinking the same thing. I'm only taking folic acid at the mo and trying to eat quite healthily (although the left over easter eggs in the cupboard keep calling me) :dohh: xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Welcome patabs! :hugs: Sorry you had to suffer a loss too.

I'm only taking pregnacare tablets at the moment, but have also been wondering if there is anything i should take to increase the chances of the next one sticking. 

I have a daughter who is 27months, i really want to give her a brother or sister soon! Think she is fed up of playing by herself or with me lol! 

And LOL at the left over easter eggs, my daughter got given so many so i felt as a mother i should help her out :haha:

I def think relaxing is the way to go, but when you want a baby so badly it isnt the easiest thing to do!:dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

I started NTNP in September 2011, and nothing was happening. So, we started TTC at the end of December and fell pregnant that cycle. We MC in March at 9 weeks.

We then started TTC that same cycle. But, AF showed up 9 days after O. So, my cycles are still regulating.

Erinsmummy: I'm sorry to hear that #2 took so long to concieve. :hugs: How long did it take for you to concieve Baby #1?

I hope we all get :bfp:'s in here this cycle. I'm on CD2, I expect O the first week of May! Did your cycles go back to normal after a cycle?


----------



## angelria

So I am moving over from another thread I started. Erinsmummy was my first buddy on it and seems now we are on this thread together. I had an early miscarriage last month. I was between 4-5 weeks. I took it hard for a couple weeks and didn't really even want to come on this site. I have since pulled up my big girl panties and I am ready to start the process again. I continued with my dosage of Clomid, but for some reason did not ovulate until today CD 22. I usually ovulate on CD 18. We made sure to BD last night and will BD again tonight. I too am terrified of another chemical pregnancy and I refuse to test early this time. Had I not tested early the last time I wouldn't have even known I fell pregnant and would have saved a lot of heart ache. Anyways we have been trying for 15 mo and I am hoping the rumors of being more fertile after a mc is true. 
Erinsmummy I am sooooo happy to see you are doing better and ready to try again. It is very comforting to have you to talk to. DH doesn't really understand and has said "You were only pregnant for like a min". I know that the baby was developed yet or had a heartbeat like most of the mc on here, but in my eyes I finally got that BFP I had been hoping for and it was suddenly snatched away from me. His words hurt.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy said:


> Hi, same here, i waited for my second af, im on cd 14. My 2 afs ive had have been a bit strange, lasted for 7 days and were 20 days apart! My normal cycles are af lasts 5 days and 23-28 days apart, but apparently its quite normal. I was on the minipill for those 2 months so maybe thats why.
> 
> Are you trying for your first baby?

Yes we are trying for our first! My cycles were 30 days apart, used to be 28. I have also noticed that this second period is lighter than normal, but still heavy by normal standards probably... 5 versus 7 days. We got pregnant with a honeymoon surprise last time so I'm hoping we dont have to try long. :)

I'm also a little nervous but feel better knowing I'm on prenatals before conception this time! Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Emmy0320

PatTabs said:


> Hello, hope you don't mind another joining..
> 
> So sorry for your losses, wishing you all lots :dust:
> 
> I had my MC at 12 weeks in March and had first AF four weeks later, my doctor said to wait at least one cycle so am glad it came back quickly and now on CD10 and using a CBFM to check when I O...AF felt a little strange this time round but I just don't think I could have waited another cycle as don't want to waste any time.
> 
> Are any of you taking any supplements at all? I'm just taking foloc acid but not sure if I should take any others to encourage a sticky bean!?

I'm taking prenatals with folic acid and dha. I might be adding an iron supplement. I prob. should but I know they will make me constipated, which I was the entire pregnancy before. Trying to decide if I want to sacrafice iron for pooping, ha!


----------



## Leinzlove

This has been the most heavy crampy painful AF of my life. Even worse than after DD. I take 2 midol and it doesn't go away. It feels like it did when I MC, without passing baby part. 

Anyone else had the most awful first AF after MC? I've been crampy, sore boobs and fatigued all week. I'm assuming this is normal?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Leinzlove said:


> I started NTNP in September 2011, and nothing was happening. So, we started TTC at the end of December and fell pregnant that cycle. We MC in March at 9 weeks.
> 
> We then started TTC that same cycle. But, AF showed up 9 days after O. So, my cycles are still regulating.
> 
> Erinsmummy: I'm sorry to hear that #2 took so long to concieve. :hugs: How long did it take for you to concieve Baby #1?
> 
> I hope we all get :bfp:'s in here this cycle. I'm on CD2, I expect O the first week of May! Did your cycles go back to normal after a cycle?

My cycles are still regulating also, the 2 ive had have been horrible! Heavy and just felt like they lasted forever!

My daughter is from a previous relationship, i fell pregnant while on the mini pill, although it was because i had been sick for 3 days, so it happened quickly and was a big suprise! Wasnt expecting to have to try for this long this time round, i thought "im 22, i concieved quickly last time so will happen again" How wrong was i!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi angelria, welcome! I think any loss is an awful one, no matter how far on, when you get that bfp, you assume your going to have a baby, to have it snatched away is cruel. :(

I too have heard your most fertile after mc, so hopefully all of us will not only get a bfp this time, but a sticky one aswel!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol Emmy, iron has never had that affect on me luckily! Leinzlove, i had a really bad first af, it was so heavy and painfull, it felt like after pains when i had my daughter! I was prescribed strong painkillers though so it helped alot, my second af was still heavy but not painfull, hoping they will go back to normal soon, or better still, get pregnant and dont have to have one!

Apparently it is normal for a few months after mc, it throws your body out of wack thats for sure!


----------



## angelria

Leinzlove yes AF was horrible. I was bleeding horribly and the cramps were just like after I had my LO. I ended up taking 4 ibprophen. It is the same as the prescription strength they gave me after child birth at the hospital. Try that and see if it helps. And a heating pad or epsom salts bath. Sorry you are in so much pain.


----------



## angelria

Also I have been taking baby asprin (once a day) I was told it is suppose to help after a mc. Along with Clomid, prenatals and preseed. Last month my husband and I both took Maca. I don't know if that aided in any way of us getting pregnant, but we are not doing that this month. I sometimes think the more you take the more it can hurt you.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I wanted to take baby asprin but my doc advised against it as i have asthma? I am going to take my pregnacare tablets and just try to relax about the whole thing. My wedding is in less than 5 months, would be lovely to be at least 12 weeks pregnant by then. Last time we told people straight away, this time we are going to keep it to ourselves untill 12 weeks as telling everyone was awful.


----------



## Pattypea

Erinsmummy said:


> I wanted to take baby asprin but my doc advised against it as i have asthma? I am going to take my pregnacare tablets and just try to relax about the whole thing. My wedding is in less than 5 months, would be lovely to be at least 12 weeks pregnant by then. Last time we told people straight away, this time we are going to keep it to ourselves untill 12 weeks as telling everyone was awful.

Congratulations on your wedding Erinsmummy. You must be so excited! It will be my 2 year wedding anniversary in Sept. Cant believe how quickly the time goes. When we get our :bfp: I wont be telling anyone until I've seen the 12 week scan and know everything is ok. x


----------



## angelria

Yes I agree we won't be telling anyone either. I have asthma also. What is the reasoning you are not suppose to take it with asthma? I never asked my doctor, I just started taking it. Hope that I didn't just hurt my chances. I got my positive OPK on Monday CD 24 and we BD Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. DH needs a break for a day since he has been sick so I hope we covered our bases. Fingers and toes crossed. How is everyone else? Where are you in your cycles?


----------



## Erinsmummy

angelria said:


> Yes I agree we won't be telling anyone either. I have asthma also. What is the reasoning you are not suppose to take it with asthma? I never asked my doctor, I just started taking it. Hope that I didn't just hurt my chances. I got my positive OPK on Monday CD 24 and we BD Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. DH needs a break for a day since he has been sick so I hope we covered our bases. Fingers and toes crossed. How is everyone else? Where are you in your cycles?

He didnt give me a reason but i had some at home and looked on the pack and it does day consult your doctor if you have asthma. Im sure its fine really. 
Im on day 15, so have BD every day for the last 4 days. will tonight aswel just to make sure :thumbup:


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy said:


> angelria said:
> 
> 
> Yes I agree we won't be telling anyone either. I have asthma also. What is the reasoning you are not suppose to take it with asthma? I never asked my doctor, I just started taking it. Hope that I didn't just hurt my chances. I got my positive OPK on Monday CD 24 and we BD Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. DH needs a break for a day since he has been sick so I hope we covered our bases. Fingers and toes crossed. How is everyone else? Where are you in your cycles?
> 
> He didnt give me a reason but i had some at home and looked on the pack and it does day consult your doctor if you have asthma. Im sure its fine really.
> Im on day 15, so have BD every day for the last 4 days. will tonight aswel just to make sure :thumbup:Click to expand...

Are you doing OPKs? Did you get a positive yet or EWCM? I had my positive on Monday and we BD the past 3 days so hopefully that convers us. DH is sick so I don't think he can manage another night. How long are your cycles now. Are they back to normal after the mc? The chemical extended mine by about a week.


----------



## Erinsmummy

No not using OPK, i know when i ovulate now, i get EWCM. I am going to get some OPKS again though i think for next month if im not preg. 

I had a scan pic come up on facebook the other day, was of a friends baby at 13 weeks, she was saying how happy and excited they were.. I wrote congrats and wished her well and then i burst into tears! Really want it to be me :(


----------



## cadmom

My daughter is 22 months and I am having 2nd consecutive m/c now. Next time my doc will put me on progesterone (again) but we will add baby asprin. I will wait one cycle. We are sad as we wanted our kids very close in age.


----------



## cadmom

"I had a scan pic come up on facebook the other day, was of a friends baby at 13 weeks, she was saying how happy and excited they were.. I wrote congrats and wished her well and then i burst into tears! Really want it to be me"

I am totally with you on that, I dread going out and seeing preggo moms with their tots. My daughter keeps giving me her baby doll, it's like she somehow knows I want one...(tears)


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I feel your pain. I have so many friends who have either just found out they are pregnant or about to have a baby. I know at least 6 right now. I try to stay positive, but I am human and I can't help but be jealous. At work I found out 2 juvenile girls that I have problems with (17 and 16 years old) are pregnant. Why can they get pregnant but not me. At least I am capable of caring and loving for a child. These girls are smoking pot and are still babies themselves. So frustrating.


----------



## Erinsmummy

cadmom said:


> My daughter is 22 months and I am having 2nd consecutive m/c now. Next time my doc will put me on progesterone (again) but we will add baby asprin. I will wait one cycle. We are sad as we wanted our kids very close in age.

I'm sorry it hasnt worked out that way for you, i never wanted mine too close in age, but i really didnt want anymore than 3 years. My daughter is 27months and she really needs someone to play with! I have 3 close friends who have kids same age as my LO and 2 already have thier second and 1 is pregnant, think my LO is wondering where hers is!


----------



## Erinsmummy

angelria said:


> Erinsmummy I feel your pain. I have so many friends who have either just found out they are pregnant or about to have a baby. I know at least 6 right now. I try to stay positive, but I am human and I can't help but be jealous. At work I found out 2 juvenile girls that I have problems with (17 and 16 years old) are pregnant. Why can they get pregnant but not me. At least I am capable of caring and loving for a child. These girls are smoking pot and are still babies themselves. So frustrating.

It is frustrating. One of my friends has just had a baby 3 months ago, they tried for 3 years, they couldnt get any help becuase she was overwieght so untill she lost weight they wouldnt do anything. So they are trying again now already as shes scared of it taking that long again!


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy said:


> I wanted to take baby asprin but my doc advised against it as i have asthma? I am going to take my pregnacare tablets and just try to relax about the whole thing. My wedding is in less than 5 months, would be lovely to be at least 12 weeks pregnant by then. Last time we told people straight away, this time we are going to keep it to ourselves untill 12 weeks as telling everyone was awful.

We will also wait to tell although I have to admit its hard in its own way. We didn't tell anyone but my sister and my husbands best friend before. It was very tough to be so sad and know that no one really knew how happy you were before or what you lost. 




angelria said:


> Yes I agree we won't be telling anyone either. I have asthma also. What is the reasoning you are not suppose to take it with asthma? I never asked my doctor, I just started taking it. Hope that I didn't just hurt my chances. I got my positive OPK on Monday CD 24 and we BD Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. DH needs a break for a day since he has been sick so I hope we covered our bases. Fingers and toes crossed. How is everyone else? Where are you in your cycles?

I'm on CD 9 and starting to get excited. It feels like we have been waiting forever to try again. We started to bd today, even though it's a little early... Just to be safe, :winkwink:. No OPKs here, just going to do things the old fashioned way.... lots of sex with no BC.


----------



## Emmy0320

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah to be honest that was one of the reasons we told people, because we knew if something bad were to happen we would want people to know why we were sad, we got great support from friends and family. We will tell our close friends and family, but only people we know wont tell anyone else! Last time everyone knew. I also think it would be nice to have a little secret between just the two of you, my OH wants to keep it between just me and him, but i could never keep it from my best friend!

Day 17 here. Since the MC my cycles have only been 20 days long so im really hoping even if im not preg that it lasts longer! I dreamt last night i was pregnant, so hopefully that means something lol.


----------



## angelria

My DH doesn't want to tell anyone either. Not even family. I kind of agree. I think my mom took it harder than I did. She kept trying to tell me there was still a possibility even when I knew it was gone. I am 4 DPO now. My cycles are usually 33 days apart but this time it is longer. Looking more at 38 days. I am trying to talk myself into not testing until AF is due. I am usually the type to start testing way early. Even when I know it will be negative. I just feel like if I have another chemical pregnancy it would be better if I didn't even know. 
I have to do OPKs only because with the Clomid I don't get EWCM anymore. I have to use preseed to help me with that. So I have no clue other than low back pain on the left to tell me I am ovulating. 
20 days is not very long between cycles Erinsmummy. Your LP might not be long enough. Did you tell your doctor?


----------



## Erinsmummy

angelria said:


> My DH doesn't want to tell anyone either. Not even family. I kind of agree. I think my mom took it harder than I did. She kept trying to tell me there was still a possibility even when I knew it was gone. I am 4 DPO now. My cycles are usually 33 days apart but this time it is longer. Looking more at 38 days. I am trying to talk myself into not testing until AF is due. I am usually the type to start testing way early. Even when I know it will be negative. I just feel like if I have another chemical pregnancy it would be better if I didn't even know.
> I have to do OPKs only because with the Clomid I don't get EWCM anymore. I have to use preseed to help me with that. So I have no clue other than low back pain on the left to tell me I am ovulating.
> 20 days is not very long between cycles Erinsmummy. Your LP might not be long enough. Did you tell your doctor?

I used to test early too, the month i got pregnant i didnt though as i wasnt expecting to be preg at all! Im def not testing till af is due, maybe the day before at the earliest. 

Noi havnt spoken to my doctor yet, but i will do if it carries on. I said to OH i would wait 3 months, to see if it goes back to normal then see my doc.


----------



## Leinzlove

cadmom said:


> My daughter is 22 months and I am having 2nd consecutive m/c now. Next time my doc will put me on progesterone (again) but we will add baby asprin. I will wait one cycle. We are sad as we wanted our kids very close in age.

I'm sorry for your losses. I know how you feel with the age gap. Luckily I concieved her first cycle NTNP. But, I've been trying for #2 since September. Which wasn't really long I know... but longer than I wanted. 

I hope you concieve #2 sticky super quick hun. :hugs:

AFM: Just finished first AF after MC yesterday and now on CD7. Will start OPK on CD10 and hope my body has finished regulating. I also started taking 50mg vitamin B6, so hope that helps!

Hope O hurries up and gets here for us all and we concieve the miracles we'll treasure all the days of our lives.


----------



## Josie1999

i also had a m/c in feb. hardest thing to go through and it seems everyone around me gets pregnant, or maybe i notice it more now. i got my first af after m/c on march 31. i am in the tww but cannot pinpoint when i ovulated as i got a positive opk both on cd 12 and cd 16....so i dont know when i ovulated. We will see if i caught an eggy!


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck Josie!

I will also wait to test until AF is due. I tested on the day my period was expected last time and got my BFP within 1 minute on December 22. I don't want to play the "is there a line game?" as I think it will make me more anxious. Heck I'm already so nervous. After finding no hb at the 9 week scan last time and waiting until 11.5 weeks to pass everything 4 weeks just seems so early... It will be a long 5-7 weeks after I do (not when- thinking positively) get that BFP, that's for sure!


----------



## Leinzlove

josie1999 I would say you O'd after the last positive OPK. You can have more than one surge a cycle but you O after the last one. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope this cycle is the one. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi josie, welcome, but sorry you have to be here too! Good luck! I really do want to wait as long as possible to test, but think after i know af is due that will be hard! As like you said emmy, its a long time before we can relax at all! If you get a bfp at 4 weeks it will just go so slow, i know im not going to enjoy being pregnant at all for the first 12 weeks or so, ill just be thinking the same will happen again. :(


----------



## angelria

Josie did you get a positive OPK all days in between 12 and 16? If not I would say your body was trying to ovulate on CD 12 but do to stress or just not the right time your body waited and attempted again on the 16th and I would say your "O" day was CD 17. I always get 3 + OPKs in a row which was CD 24,25, and 26th for me this time. I am guessing I O'd on the 25th since that is when I had the worst pains. The last one was not as dark and did not have as much pain. I am now 6 DPO.


----------



## Josie1999

i tested cd12 and cd13 with positive opk but stopped testing after that until cd 16 as i had a pain on my side


----------



## Josie1999

this is so annoying that i could be not ovulating when my fertility monitor and cb ovulation sticks tell me i am in 12 to 48 hrs. when my dh and I first decided to try we got pregnant in our first month ttc and i wasnt stressing at all, now all i do is think about this stuff!


----------



## angelria

You are not alone with that Josie. I have been consumed with it for 16 months now. I have said many times I was going to relax and not think about it or take a break from it all. It didn't work. The only time I don't think about it is when I have some other BIG event going on. Example a big vacation or birthday parties. I love to throw big parties and go all out on planning them. I have my hubbys in June and LO is in July so if it doesn't happen this month I will have those to plan and try and keep my mind occupied. Are you seeing a specialist or being monitored? What has your doctor said about you ovulating? Is this the first time you got that long of a stretch for positive OPKs?


----------



## Josie1999

This was the first time my cycle was not 28 days and my first cycle since M/C. i haven't gone to the doctor yet to be monitored as its only been 1 month after i have been ttc. I am going to go to doctor if this reoccurs again this next time after AF. if i have delayed ov again i am certainly going to go to the doctor but i wonder if he is going to think i am crazy as i hear doctors dont want to take you serious until after you have been trying for a year.


----------



## angelria

I think it depends on the doctor. I have a wonderful doctor that at 6 mo wanted to put me on Clomid due to having irregular perioods. Mine were all over the place. I knew I was ovulating. If you are getting OPKs that are whacky and showing that you are possibly not ovulating then they need to do some kind of exam to find out why or see if they are willing to allow you to try the Clomid to assist your body in ovulation. Women with PCOS who don't ovulate use it. Good Luck. I hope that you fall pergnant this time and there is no need to see the doctor.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Josie, think we all find it hard to relax with ttc! My best friend has 3 kids, she didnt have to try with any of them, she came off pill all 3 times and was pregnant within a month! She says she would like to ttc as it sounds fun, she didnt hear that from me lol.

Im on cd 20 now, i started af this time the last 2 afs, so was expecting it today, but maybe my cycles are going back to normal now.


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy did you take a HPT? Do you have an symptoms that AF is on its way?


----------



## Erinsmummy

No i dont have any tests, which is probably a good thing as i'd have tested loads already otherwise. I dont feel like af is on its way. My cycles before mc were short anyway, usually between 23 and 26 days, i have only ever had one cycle as long as 28 days! OH is getting excited now, wish he wouldnt cos if af arrives i hate telling him, he is always more upset than i am!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies, sorry for your losses, I too had a mmc and erpc in Feb, I hope you don't mind me joining in.

We started trying again straight away, trying to be relaxed and just bd'ing frequently and seeing what happens, but am getting less relaxed about the whole thing and have now just received opk's I ordered to see if I am actually ovulating or not as I have had what seems to be another period mid cycle?


----------



## Josie1999

i hope af doesnt come for you!


----------



## Josie1999

Hi Mrs Duck! we also tried right away and i was so stressed about it with fertility monitors and opks that i think my body geared up to O and didnt probably due to stress. the opks are great as they tell you when your LH is present and that you MAY ovulate in 12 to 48 hrs, but unfortuntely does not tell you if you if actually ovulated, onlt temping does that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Josie,

I just don't know if I am in the 2ww with you and on cd19 or if my bleed was an early AF coz I didn't ovulate and so now maybe I'm back at cd7?

At least if I opk either I will get a positive one eventually, AF and I can start fresh, or else fingers crossed a BFP.

I didn't realise there was so much involved when ttc.


----------



## Josie1999

i am cd 25 and my fertility monitor is flashing "m" which means that my period should be approaching, i wanted to throw it at the wall as it has a flaw and once it detects the lh surge is tell you but then tells you to stop testing so if you have delayed ov it doesnt catch it!

Mrs. Duck, when did you get your mid cycle bleed? how long did it last?


----------



## MrsDuck

Josie you poor thing how frustrating, hopefully you ovulated and have caught your eggy.

I bled on cd 13 -17, not much on pad/liner just when wiped there seemed to be a fair bit (sorry tmi). I thought ovulation bleeding but it went on for too long?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi mrsduck, im frightened of ducks!! Have a great big fear of them, your pic of one is freaking me out lol! Sorry for your loss, my dr said after a mc it is normal to stop bleeding, to think its all over, for it to start up again, my cycles have been really odd since the mc, hoping its back to normal for me!


----------



## Josie1999

Mrs. Duck, when my first period came i bleed cd1, cd2 and stopped on cd 3, 4 and 5 and came back cd 6! it was frustrating buy my opk was positive on cd 12 and cd 13....


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Erinsmummy, I love ducks, sorry my pic is freaking you out, I bought this duck for my husband to help him sleep as it is filled with lavender scented beans.

Glad to hear random bleeding is normal after mc hopefully I did ovulate then, but will keep testing just in case.

Fingers crossed for normal cycles asap for us all, or better still bfp's.


----------



## Josie1999

hi girls,

after your m/c, did you have pains near or around your ovaries similar to Mittelschmerz pain.....i had it last month not only around ovulation time but also the week of my period, which never happened before


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Josie

Yes I had it almost continuously, not bad pain but noticeable right up until my af then it went, not sure if my body was trying to ovulate, I didn't use opk's so not sure if I did ovulate or not that first month.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Still no af... The first 2 months my cycles were 20 days and im on cd23 at the moment. before mc my cycles were average of 25 days so i will wait till sat to test. Hope i get bfp this month!!


----------



## angelria

I hope it's a BFP for you also. 
So I am 9 DPO and kinda feeling depressed today. I have this overwhelming feeling that I won't get a BFP this month. Already feeling crampy, lowback pain, bloated and a dull headache. I also feel like I might be getting sick also so that might explain some of that. My cycles are usually 33 days with a 15 LP on Clomid but I didn't ovulate until CD 25 so I am not sure if the Chem Preg with effect my LP also. I am fighting the urge to test because I know getting a BFN will depress me even more, but I almost can't help myself.


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies,

The pregnancy and af symptoms are so similar it's tough to tell and so easy to convince yourself of either. You're not out til the witch shows, stay positive.


----------



## Erinsmummy

angelria, mrs duck is right, af and pregnancy symptoms are pretty much the same so your def not out yet! And im not in yet lol. Im going out tomorrow night though for a friends birthday, so was thinking i might do a test, as i wont feel right about drinking if there is a chance im pregnant, but also dont want to not drink and make excuses for it if theres no need lol


----------



## angelria

Thanks ladies. I guess with what happened last month it is just so easy to assume the worst. Well I can't wait to hear the outcome if you do test tomorrow. I think even if you had a drink or two you would be fine. I drank and didn't know until I was almost 2 weeks late that I was pregnant the first time. I usually don't drink more than 2 though. I am a light weight LOL. 2 Rum Runners and I am huggin the floor :laugh2:


----------



## Emmy0320

Yes pregnancy symptoms are so similar to AF. Last time I thought something was wrong as I felt like I was going to get my period for days but didn't. On the day of my missed period I took a HPT to rule out pregnancy before calling my doctor. Imagine my surprise to see a positive! Hoping to see another one soon as we know how the last pregnancy ended. 

I'm on CD 17. (cycles were 28 before mc, last cycle since was 30). Feeling good and have done lots of BDing lately. It's amazing how less romantic it is when you plan it haha. Anyways, best of luck to erinsmummy and angelria on your upcoming tests! I hope you get your BFPs!!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria, when im with the in laws we all tend to drink quite a bit lol, and they know we are ttc so will always bleddy ask! Think ill test today anyway if af hasnt arrived this afternoon, not sure i can wait any longer!

Thanks Emmy, yeah sex is so un romantic, sometimes if OH wants to stay up and watch tv and i want to go bed, if im fertile, he always says "right well i better come up and put some stuff inside you" haha not sexy at all!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm in the same boat tonight, I'm out for a wedding blessing and function afterwards and not sure if I should drink or not. I'm cd 21 (normally 30/31 day cycle) we did lots of bd'ing this cycle so I've everything crossed we caught the eggy but it's too early to test. As long as I take it easy and just have a few over the course of the evening I'm sure it can't harm.


----------



## Erinsmummy

af got me this afternoon :(


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- That's a bummer, I'm very sorry. Hopefully you will get our BFP next cycle. I'm already trying to convince myself that if it doesn't happen this cycle that's okay, my uterus will be even more ready after another cycle. Oh the things we tell ourselves!
Angelria- Any news?
MrsDuck- I'm sure you'll probably be okay! 

Oh and I couldn't have posted yesterday about how unromantic sex is at a better time. This morning my husband comes homes (he works nights) and says, and I quote: "Do I need to do you now or can it wait until after I sleep?" Really? Haha, it just made me laugh. :) Needless to say we waited until afternoon, at which time he informed me that he needed to have his coffee first. Yeah, the TTC things is not romantic at all!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks Emmy, i was a bit upset yesterday, that was the first cycle after the mc that i wanted to be pregnant, was a little reminder of the mc. Im ok though, OH is really gutted. LO's dad came to pick her up this morning as she goes with him on saturdays, and OH looked really upset and when i asked him what was wrong he said "everytime Erin goes off to her dads it reminds me that im not one" He is a brilliant step dad to Erin, better than brilliant! Feel really bad for him. As for unromantic sex, i always think its funny. Some of the best are "so have we gotta do it today?" Or "darlin im just not in the mood, you get me worked up and il just stick it in when im ready!" charming!! 

Angelria how are you?
Hows everone else?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no erinsmummy I'm so sorry, it'll be a bfp for you next cycle for sure :flower:

Ttc certainly isn't romantic is it? I get asked 'is it a nookie day today?' as he can't keep track of my mental cycles, but then neither can I they are still all over the place........And just when my dh thought he was off the hook for a couple of weeks I get 2 positive opks one last night and a really dark one now???

The poor love just had to do the deed with a bad hangover and is now recovering with some paracetamol lying on the sofa aaaaah poor thing. 

It looks like I'm back at cd11 is it possible to have 2 periods 2 weeks apart?


----------



## angelria

Did any of you ever experience implantation bleeding? I never did with my first. I am 11 DPO today and about 4 hours ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a bit of brown blood. I know TMI but it was almost like a string of CM that was old blood. When I wiped there was some bright red, not a lot and I had to kind of put the tissue inside to get that. About an hour later I go back and nothing. I can't even get anything when I put the tissue inside and nothing since. 11 DPO is kind of early for me to start. Before Clomid I was always 13 DPO and with Clomid AF shows 15 DPO. I am not sure if my body is still messed up from the chemical or not. I am sure if it is AF it will show up sometime tonight or in the morning, just don't understand why it is so early. Ovulation occured 6 days later than normal and LP shortened WTH? 
Erinsmummy I am sorry that AF showed. I am seeing now how awful it is for your body to work itself back out after a loss. I am so confused by everything happening this month. I do have some lower back pain so maybe it is AF just creeping up slowly. I usually just start full flow. No spotting so this is all new.


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> Did any of you ever experience implantation bleeding? I never did with my first. I am 11 DPO today and about 4 hours ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a bit of brown blood. I know TMI but it was almost like a string of CM that was old blood. When I wiped there was some bright red, not a lot and I had to kind of put the tissue inside to get that. About an hour later I go back and nothing. I can't even get anything when I put the tissue inside and nothing since. 11 DPO is kind of early for me to start. Before Clomid I was always 13 DPO and with Clomid AF shows 15 DPO. I am not sure if my body is still messed up from the chemical or not. I am sure if it is AF it will show up sometime tonight or in the morning, just don't understand why it is so early. Ovulation occured 6 days later than normal and LP shortened WTH?
> Erinsmummy I am sorry that AF showed. I am seeing now how awful it is for your body to work itself back out after a loss. I am so confused by everything happening this month. I do have some lower back pain so maybe it is AF just creeping up slowly. I usually just start full flow. No spotting so this is all new.

Yes I had the same thing last time. It was very light and on and off. Accompanied by cramping so I was definitely expecting my period. I only spotted, if you can even call it that, maybe once a day for two days. The next day was my missed period and I got my BFP. I don't think it had anything to do with the miscarriage as that was at 9 weeks with no symptoms of mc.

Sounds like it may be implantation bleeding.... Good luck!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy said:


> Thanks Emmy, i was a bit upset yesterday, that was the first cycle after the mc that i wanted to be pregnant, was a little reminder of the mc. Im ok though, OH is really gutted. LO's dad came to pick her up this morning as she goes with him on saturdays, and OH looked really upset and when i asked him what was wrong he said "everytime Erin goes off to her dads it reminds me that im not one" He is a brilliant step dad to Erin, better than brilliant! Feel really bad for him. As for unromantic sex, i always think its funny. Some of the best are "so have we gotta do it today?" Or "darlin im just not in the mood, you get me worked up and il just stick it in when im ready!" charming!!
> 
> Angelria how are you?
> Hows everone else?

Crossing my fingers for you and your dh next cycle. It always seems that those who want and deserve it most have to try the hardest. A friend of mine is finally pregnant after 4 years Ttc and IVF. My very young SIL got pregnant easily and had her first child on welfare...... Ahhhhh! I'm confident we will all ge our BFPs in time, and know that we will appreciate it ven more knowing the trials and tribulations that proceeded it. Our LOs can never say they were unplanned, unwanted, etc!

As for me I think I'm officially in the two week wait. I'm on cd 18. I had a lot of cramping last night which I think was ovulation. We dtd a few hours before the cramping started and again today.... And every day the past week haha. Might go for one more tomorrow. AF is due between the 8-10 of May depending on cycle length. They were 28 days before mc, but my last one was 30 . I'm hoping to test on the 9th. Hoping time passes quickly!


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck said:


> It looks like I'm back at cd11 is it possible to have 2 periods 2 weeks apart?

It seems like anything is possible after a mc. Better start to DTD again just in case! Lucky husband. :)


----------



## angelria

So the cramping was pretty bad last night and this morning and when I got home from church the bleeding seems to be heavier. Guess the witch is here. On to another month of Clomid.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello everyone

I didn't really watch my cycles and wasn't really in tune with my body before my mmc but looking back I remember I did bleed not heavy and just for a few hours about a week before my af was due, then I thought the witch had got me as the bleeding came on cue but I only bled for that one day then it stopped, I was a bit confused and did a pg test a couple of days later, to my surprise it was positive.

Things unfortunately don't seem to be happening that easily this time round.

Yay for tww Emmy maybe one more for luck though :winkwink:

Angelria oh so sorry the witch got you, it'll be your month next month for sure fx'ed for you.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry af arrive angelria, i didnt get implantation bleeding with either of my pregnancies.
My periods are def heavier since mc, and lasting longer! But at least my cycle was 25 days this time, so seems more normal for me!

Good luck in the tww Emmy! Would be nice to see a bfp on this thread soon!! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I'm sorry! I thought for sure from your symptoms this was it. :( Crossing my fingers for next time for you!

I'm excited about the TWW but starting to get a little anxious... Trying to be positive bu not get my hopes up as well. I don't know if you guys have seen this website. It's funny and a little sad but so very true. https://www.twoweekwait.com/ttc-signs


----------



## princesspreg

MC in Feb too....after one cycle in Mar, I haven't seen my period since. I don't know if this is normal or if I am pregnant. No symptoms thus far. But each pregnancy is different.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy thanks for making me and dh laugh its so true.

Princesspreg sorry for your loss, do a test you could be, plenty of people on here have fallen pregnant again before their first af. My body was all over the place fingers crossed it seems to be finally going back to normal now.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## princesspreg

I am pregnant!!! Confirmed after pt done today BFP!

I am not so super excited as the first one as I am really scared now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations :happydance: I'm so happy for you, this will be your sticky bean for sure


----------



## Erinsmummy

Emmy that is funny, and very true! People ttc are in their own little crazy world lol.

Princesspreg, congrats :) I know what you mean, i was super excited when i got my bfp last time, but after the mc i know next time i am going to be really worried :/

This period is really geting on my nerves, its so heavy!! I usually only use the lightest tampons, and i can leave them in for 6 hours before having to change them, but now im using medium flow ones and im changing more often! This is the heaviest my period has ever been, i HATE it! ~Im just not used to it i suppose!


----------



## Emmy0320

Princesspreg- congratulations!!!! Try not too worry too much (easier said than done , I know)! How far along are you?

Erinsmummy- my periods have been a little weird too. First was really heavy and second was rather light. 

I'm starting to play the symptom game... it really is not good for my sanity haha. I actually googled whether hiccups were an early symptom as i had them twice today. What the hell is wrong with me! :) I'm only 4 days past suspected ovulation too.


----------



## princesspreg

I don't know how far along Emmy.... I am in an unsure place right now and so scared to find out.


----------



## MrsDuck

Princess I think it's normal to be scared, I know I will be scared but excited when I get my next bfp. 

Make an appointment to see your dr I'm sure you'll then feel a little better :flower:


----------



## teros888

Hi Ladies... I'm so sorry for all of your losses! I'm in the same boat... had 3 miscarriages in a year, last one in Feb. Last month was the first time we tried and didn't conceive...AF showed on Sunday. Maybe my body just wasn't ready...my temperatures were all over the place. Going to try again this month. We will get there, we just need to have faith!! As frustrating as it is, everything happens for a reason, I truly believe that. Praying for us all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome teros, so sorry for your losses. Even though we all had a loss in feb all our bodies seem to be reacting differently, I think I have just ovulated for the first time since my mmc. As you say my body wasn't ready before.

Fingers crossed we all get our sticky beans soon.


----------



## teros888

hi MrsDuck... yes our bodies can react very differently. I haven't really read the previous pages much but is anyone doing anything differently this time around? My miscarriages were all chromosomal abnormalities = bad luck. I'm in the 1%. So there is really nothing I can do about that.. Gonna start drinking some raspberry leaf tea though..


----------



## 2inlove04

I too had a loss in Feb and I had another weird light cycle in the begininng of March and nothing since then and I'm very frustrated but I was told it may take a few cycles to get back to normal but really I'm on day #61 right now.. I have the bad baby blues today it doesn't help a gf of mine is expecting and wasn't even planned and her and the BD were actually talking about splitting and she popped up pregnant, now things seem to be A- OK with them which I talked to her about and she understands and says it will happen when I least expect it I'm happy for her but at the same time I'm like why not me? It also adds fuel to the fire that everyone around me is getting pregnant! UGH So good luck to us all and I hope to join you ladies and we all get something good out of this :)


----------



## Emmy0320

teros- We're doing things differently by doing it right this time, haha. Last BFP was a huge surprise after we returned from our honeymoon. I drank several times before I got my BFP (at 4+0 on the day my period was due) and of course didn't touch another sip of alcohol, let alone caffeine once I found out but I will always wonder if the times that I drank during that two week period had something to do with things. I've also been on prenatal with dha and folic acid BEFORE ttc this time, as opposed to starting when I got my BFP. That's really it though. Otherwise we're relying on lots of sex and no bc and hoping for the best. :) Good luck to you... I've heard of many taking various herbal supplements, teas, etc.

2inlove- I remember you from the first trimester board... I think our mc were close together. I'm finding myself more and more bitter towards people with babies that I feel don't deserve them (can you sense the resentment, hehe) every day. At first it just made me sad, but as time passes it makes me furious. Hopefully that will end when I get another BFP and a healthy pregnancy... I don't like hating so much for something that I know really is my problem, not theirs. CD 61- as in you haven't gotten your period since the mc??? I'm assuming you've taken a hpt and are not pregnant? That's brutal, what has your doctor said?


----------



## Emmy0320

princesspreg said:


> I don't know how far along Emmy.... I am in an unsure place right now and so scared to find out.

I'm sorry to hear that. Talk to your doctor... they may be able to calm your fears. Have you tried to calculate it from your last period? (the day your last period started is considered the first day of pregnancy... i.e. you're 4 weeks pregnant on the day your next period was due given a 28 day cycle).

Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## MrsDuck

teros, our first pregnancy was a surprise, we were going to wait until the new year to start trying but fell pregnant in Dec and what with Christmas and the New Year I must have drunk a fair bit not knowing I was pregnant. Since my mmc in Feb we have been actively trying, my cyles are all over the place and I keep bleeding every couple of weeks so started using opk's and I finally ov'ed a few days ago so now I'm symptom spotting in the 2ww. No alcohol this time though.

2inlove, sorry for your loss, I know what you mean everyone seems to be pregnant everywhere you look at the moment. Have you been to the doctor about your lack of AF and have you tried a pg test just in case?


----------



## angelria

Terros we are on the same cycle day. I started my 4th round of Clomid last night. I have had things to keep me busy so I am not as down about it this month.

I did however see on Facebook that 3 friends have had their babies in the past 2 weeks. 2 of them had them on Monday. That kind of stuff does hit me and make me a little sad. Sorry this is so short but I am off to work. Hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## teros888

I sooo understand where you all are coming from. ALL of my friends have recently had babies..my best friend has 2 and they were both accidents. She doesn't even know what an HCG level is.. but you know what I try to always think positive. It really is frustrating but I'm a firm believer that it happens when it's your time and that there is a reason for everything. Otherwise, I would have gone crazy by now thinking WHY ME?! Thinking this way really calms me down and puts perspective on things. Our time will come!
Emmy and Mrs Duck I HIGHLY doubt alcohol had anything to do with miscarriages. Things like that don't cause miscarriages... I actually have a few friends where their dr ok'd having a glass here and there. I mean if you drink throughout pregnancy in large amounts than the baby might have something wrong but it still won't cause a miscarriage. SO please don't think like that... miscarriages happen on their own, natural selection.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone see's :bfp: this month! :) Come on Sticky's! 

AFM: CD19 and no O in sight... Grrr!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies!! Sorry i havnt been on for a couple days, OH is in hospital again, he has been in and out of hospital with severe vomiting and pains in his chest for 18 months, so many tests have been done but they cant find anything! So he stayed in last night but hopefully home home today. Im on CD7, af is finished, so would like to get back to trying if he feels well enough!

Hi teros! Sorry for your losses, i have 3 close friends who are pregnant at the moment, makes me kind of sad, but i just keep telling myself it will happen!!

Hi 2inlove, sorry for your loss, sorry about your lack of af that must be really frustrating. Def do a preg test just to be sure!

I better get me and LO ready to go food shopping and hopefully pick OH up from hospital!


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I am so sorry to hear about OH. I hope the figure out what is going on soon. CD 5 today and my Clomid is giving me the worst headaches. I have three more nights on it so hopefully it goes by fast. LO is still recovering from having tubes put in his ears. He seems to be feeling better, but still a small amount of discomfort.


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinzlove I hope o shows soon so you can get on with :sex:

Erinsmummy that's awful news about your oh I hope the hospital finds out what's wrong with him so that they can help him get better.

Angelria I hope your lo is feeling better soon.

Hello to everyone else.

I feel like we are due some good news to cheer about on this thread to cheer us all up :happydance:


----------



## teros888

Erinsmummy so sorry to hear about OH. It's so frustrating when thing happen to you and can't be figured out. I really hope they get to the bottom of it soon!

Angelria, wishing lo a speedy recovery :)

Mrs Duck, you are soooo right about some cheerful news. It'll be at least another month before any news from me so hope some of you come through and cheer us all up!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks guys :) Angelria i hope your LO feels better soon!

OH is back home and he felt more than well enough to DTD once last night and twice today lol, so i dont think DTD at the right times this month is going to be a problem ;)

So is anyone near Ovulation??


----------



## Leinzlove

I got my positive OPK today. Looks like Ovulation in 2 days, based on prior cycles. Hope everyone gets sticky! :) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy it sounds like your oh is feeling a bit better and yay for ov leinzlove in next couple of days it sounds like there will be lots of :sex: going on at your houses :happydance:

Im on around 6dpo so just trying to be patient and wait for the days to pass.


----------



## Erinsmummy

leinzlove, good luck and have fun baby making!! :)

MrsDuck hope the days go quickly for you!

I am in a bad mood lol, I went shopping today with SIL, i was invited for a night out tonight, but when i mentioned it to OH he said he would rather spend the evening in with me as i would be out all day, so i thought fair enough, thats sweet! I just got home from shopping and ring him to see where he is... Hes in another town in a pub and says he is staying out drinking tonight!! So i am peed right off. If i had someone to look after LO id just go on out! GRR. Sorry had to get that off my chest lol :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- That is frustrating! At least you know he's feeling better. 
Angelria- Hope your son is doing well!
Good luck Leinzlove and MrsDuck!

As for me... I think I got a VERY VERY VERY faint BFP this morning on an FREPT. A clear blue digital was negative later though so I don't know what to think. I will test again tomorrow morning straight away. Excited and nervous. Although I said and planned to not test until my missed period (due either wed or Fri) I got impatient. I had a very clear BFN (yes I know it was too early to test anyways- did I mention I was impatient) on Wed, and Fri of last week. I'm currently 9 DP(suspected)O.

Cross your fingers for me. I haven't told my husband yet, I don't want to get his hopes up and won't tell him until I get a digital positive.


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Yay! Sounds like that's the start of your :bfp:! Congrats! It takes longer for clearblue digitals to turn positive. As they aren't as sensitive! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Emmy you should post a pic? Thats exciting! I really really hope this is it for you! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy that's wonderful news, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## angelria

Emmy please post a pic of your next test if the line is still there. I am so excited for you.
Erinsmummy I hope that everything is ok between you and OH. Men can be irritating and selfish sometimes. If I were you I would plan a girls night on another night so that you can still have some "You time". I think that is important. I get together with my girls once a month. 
AFM I am 9 DPO today and will be calling to make an appt with a FS. My hubby says he doesn't want me taking the Clomid after this month as it has been causing horrible headaches. Granted I only get them on the days I take the pills (CD 3-7) but I guess he is tired of hearing me complain about it since nothing seems to get rid of them for those 5 days. LOL I am a baby when it comes to pain. I know I should have scheduled an appt a long time ago since we have been TTC for 17 months now, but I just assumed the Clomid would work within the first couple of months. 
How is everyone else doing? Where are you in your cycles? Anyone around the same time as me?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria hopefully your dr can suggest something simple to sort out your headaches .

I'm a day behind you I think I'm on 8dpo but haven't got any symptoms so not holding out much hope. I am going to wait til next weekend to test if I can hold off on the poas addiction


----------



## Erinsmummy

Dont worry i will be getting my own back at some point! ;) I dont get to go out with my friends very much as they all have kids aswel and for all of us to get out at the same time isnt easy!

I should be ovulating around sat/sun time, me and OH are away both those nights so i feel sorry for whoever is in the rooms next to us in the hotel! haha! 

Angelria thats a pain the clomid is doing that to you, must be a nightmare having a headache all the time with a toddler! My lo is so loud lately, she seems to have really found her voice! Shes not well at the moment though shes got a sickness bug poor thing.


----------



## Emmy0320

Thank you!! Here's a picture. It's super hard to tell in it and I'm not sure if you can even see the VERY VERY faint line from 5/6, let alone the one from today. 

The one this morning is still very faint but darker than yesterday. I've also posted a closeup of that one. The digital that I took as well this morning was still negative... hoping I get a "pregnant" tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0541.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0543.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley see it! Beautiful lines! :happydance: Congrats!!! BTW, I'm also in Ohio! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

I can see it for sure! So pleased for you!! We needed some good news on here to keep us all going :) :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy I see the line yay


----------



## angelria

I meant to say that I am on CD 9. oopps. LOL I wish I was already 9 DPO. 
Mrs. Duck no symptoms does not mean a bad thing. I had no symptoms when I got my positive a couple months ago. 
Emmy the line is deff there. You are prego, but I know the feeling of not accepting it until you see the word. You should be able to get it tonight or in the morning. Congrats! So happy to see a positive. May your good luck rub off on the rest of us.


----------



## angelria

Went to the FS today and since I have already taken my Clomid for this month they are going to do a scan on Thursday to check my lining and see if there are any follies there. Depending on what they find they will give me a time to do my Ovidrel injection to bring on ovulation and hopefully we can time everything correctly. We are suppose to DTD every other day from CD 12-20. Fingers crossed that it works. I don't think I am going to use OPKs this month. Just relax and do what the doc tells me and hope that everything works out. 
Emmy how are you? Did you end up testing again today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck with your scan angelria, I hope your cycles can be forced into line and you can just enjoy the :sex: and get your bfp


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I'm glad you have a plan with your FS... hoping your scan goes well and that you can get relief from the headaches and Clomid.

MrsDuck- I have only had a few symptoms but if I wasn't in this boat a few months ago, trying, etc. I wouldn't have picked up on them. I know you're in the same position, but what I guess I'm trying to say is I may still be attributing every "symptom" to pregnancy when it could and may very well be unrelated. Oh the mind games I know I'm playing with myself. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your BFP this weekend! I didn't have any symptoms last time until two days before AF was due, and I thought they were telling me AF was coming.

How's everyone else doing?

I took another FRERT this morning and the line is again a little darker. I took a CB after work this evening and finally got my "pregnant!!!!" Now for the tricky part.... making sure it sticks. The conception part hasn't been my issue, it's been the retention element. 

It's going to be a long few weeks until we hit 9 with a heartbeat. Thank you for everything and if you ladies don't mind I'd like to stick around to see how everyone is doing. I haven't been posting in the huge April/May BFP thread and don't really think I want to join the first trimester board again. After all I know the symptoms (been there done that) and I think I'll welcome them quite a bit more this time! Bring on the vomiting... I'll do it all day every day if it means this bean will stick around for a few more months.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0547.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Emmy! Beautiful Lines! :happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria i hope the scan goes well! Emmy thats brilliant :) I understand you not wanting to post in first trimester, i was thinking i might be the same when i get my bfp again! Bring on the sickness for you :) 

I am on CD13. I havnt been using opks, just takin it easy! 

Ill share with you all a really silly thing i did last night! I was making my wedding invites and had to stick some paper onto card, i decided double sided tape would be best because glue might peel off too easily. So there i was, putting the tape on the paper, then i went to peel the back off so i could stick it down and it wouldnt budge, i kept taking the whole bit of tape off instead! OH comes over and has a look and says "you do realize that isnt double sided tape, its normal tape dont you?" Hahahaha oh dear!


----------



## Leinzlove

So, funny! I hate how expensive double sided tape is. I wouldv'e thought you were in the 2ww with pg brain. When is your big day?

I hope O gets here soon for you! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Emmy, those lines look great by the way. I can't wait to see scan pics in a few weeks time.

This month seems to be going so slowly still only 10dpo so I am going to be pulling my hair out once I get my bfp waiting for the first scan.


Erinsmummy you made me chuckle.


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy, my FS told me yesterday it was pointless for me to be using OPKs. She said once you get the positive it is too late. You have either already ovulated or are ovulating at the time. I thought it meant that you were about to. Even though every time DH and I have made sure to BD several days before also we still haven't had any luck. So I think they just add more stress. She said to make sure we BD every other day on days 12 thru 20 and we should be ok. Scan is thursday at 1pm. Going to see how the lining is too. If it is thin then the chance of us miscarrying again is high. 
Emmy I am glad that you are going to be hanging around. I for some reason get bummed when people get preggo then leave and then I have to go stalk their page to see how they are doing LOL. Plus I would love to hear how wonderful things are going with your pregnancy sickness and all. I know this bean will stick for you and you will have a healthy and happy 9 mo.


----------



## Josie1999

congrats Emmy on your BFP....i find it funny that this thread is discussing once you get your opk positive its too late. I got my smiley face yesterday at 9am and then again at 9pm yesterday and again today at 9am. We bd'd last nightthe 8th,, not the 7th but on the 6th and 4th we bd'd again but not the night before the positive opk so i feel that i missed my opportunity. i guess i am disappointed as why do they sell these opks if its too late by then?


----------



## MrsDuck

Once you get your positive opk it isn't too late. The positive opk means that you are about to ovulate (within the next 12 - 36 hrs). The opk detects the luteinizing hormone that surges just before you ovulate. When you get the positive opk start :sex: and hope you catch that eggy.

Have a look at www.peeonastick.com it's a really good site.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html


----------



## Josie1999

thank you Mrs Duck for the response, i guess i am just alittle more antsy since my m/c in feb! i am planning on bding tonight so i hope i catch an eggy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Go get that eggy caught Josie, good luck


----------



## angelria

Josie I was a little confused too by her saying that because I too thought that if you got the positive you were about to. I don't know why she said that and not sure anymore what exactly the right thing to do is other than just BD as much as you can. I guess that is why I am so stressed about this process now because I seem to get different advice from so many people and I don't know what to believe. I am about ready to throw in the towel and if it happens great and if not then I am no worse off than I am now. I know that is a poor attitude, but after 17 mo I can't help but feel that way. 
Josie I think you are covered. Sperm also stays in your body for up to 3 days. So even if you skip a day you are ok. Plus I heard that every day depletes his sperm. But there we go again. Just something I heard so who knows if it is true. UGH!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Big day is 15th of sept :) To be honest although i have used opks, i have never really relied on them! We just have sex often and hope for the best! So many people say so many different things!


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- that's too funny about the tape, sounds like something I would do.

OPKs confuse me to be honest and I'm sure I'd forget to use them as regularly as you're supposed to. Angelria we pretty much did what your doctor said. We dtd about every day (skipped one I think) starting about five days or so before I was set to ovulate. I get cramps when I ovulate so I knew when it happened. We dtd that day and the day after to be safe, skipped a day, then dtd again. TMI- hardest part was getting in the "mood" when you're tired, etc. and also can't use lube, haha. 

Mrs. Duck- good luck with your upcoming test!!!

Josie- catch that egg!!!

Leinzlove- how are you doing? where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Think OH was a bit concerned about me lol.

I know what you mean about getting in the mood, Its funny because we DTD near enough every day anyway, but when we know we HAVE to do it, its not so sexy haha,

We are away this weekend, just me and OH so will be nice to relax a bit, well i say relax, we are going on a ghost hunt so maybe not!


----------



## angelria

Emmy, why no lube? They have a product called preseed that you can use and it doesn't kill the sperm. It is a little pricey but that is what my doc recommended for us to use.. Especially since on the Clomid. It dries you up so I have to have something or it hurts.


----------



## MrsDuck

What a lucky OH you have erinsmummy :winkwink:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im going away for the weekend, be back in a few days :) xx


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> Emmy, why no lube? They have a product called preseed that you can use and it doesn't kill the sperm. It is a little pricey but that is what my doc recommended for us to use.. Especially since on the Clomid. It dries you up so I have to have something or it hurts.

I didnt want to spend the money on preseed haha.


I got a bit of a scare the other day... I had a high fever :(. It got up to 102.3 while taking Tylenol, I think I had the flu. Luckily it's gone as I woke up today fever free. I'm still a little worried as I was fighting to keep the fever down for two days. I read online that over 103 is fatal to baby in first tri and that fevers can cause neural tube defects. It's always something I guess.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy said:


> Im going away for the weekend, be back in a few days :) xx

Have a great time!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a lovely time away erinsmummy it could be your last time away before you become a married woman

Glad you managed to keep the fever down Emmy


----------



## angelria

I went and saw the FS on Thursday and had a scan done. Follies were between 10-15. Went back today to see where they were and none of them have grown. So bummed. She said that there is a decreased chance of me getting pregnant this cycle and not to do my trigger shot because I would just be wasting it and they are expensive. Blood tests in a week to check my progesterone levels to make sure I am ovulating. I know that I am since I got pregnant 2 months ago. Just don't know why my follies are so small. They will be increasing the Clomid next cycle so I guess I will just suffer through the headaches. Will still continue to DTD everyother day since there is a very small chance. Just waiting for AF to show I guess until I see the doc again.


----------



## Leinzlove

angelria: I'm sorry you didn't have better news. However, any chance is better than none. I hope that you still see that :bfp: this cycle. Happy BD! And if its on to the next, I hope the clomid doesn't give you headaches at all and you concieve your sticky! :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

I had a 2nd miscarriage in Jan 2012. I had a period in Feb and again in March, well March I got pregnant again. I wasn't even trying I was still emotional from 2 prior miscarriages. Turns out the one time I let my hub touch me I got pregnant. Keep your head up it will happen. I will send baby dust your way!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Felynn: That is so sweet! So, happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope af doesn't show for you angelria and you get you bfp this cycle.


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations FeLynn on your bfp wishing you a h&h 9 months


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I'm sorry your appointment went as it did. Is there anything you can take for headaches with the clomid? Crossing my fingers that you ovulate this cycle!

Mrsduck- Any news? If I remember correctly you were planning to test this weekend?

Edit
Felynn- Congrats, glad you got your BFP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Emmy I didn't get to test the witch got me early boooo onto June for me.

Did I miss something? Leinzlove did you get a bfp?


----------



## Emmy0320

Sorry meant congrats to Felynn.... Sorry, I posted right before bed last night and must've been a litte tired.


----------



## Leinzlove

I wish MrsDuck! To early for testing yet, sitting here at 8dpo. I'm trying to keep the POAS urge at bay.

I hate when you don't get to test. That was me last cycle. It is frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## angelria

So lots of EWCM today. I haven't been using OPKs this cycle but did one today to see where it was. Kind of dark but not a positive. Guess I will O in the next few days. I am hoping my follies decided to grow some over the last couple days so that I am not totally out. Just feeling kinda strange this cycle for some reason. Kinda bummed, but in the back of my mind I think there is still hope that maybe it could happen this cycle. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy you got me excited I thought we had another bfp, maybe it was a premonition, fingers crossed leinzlove 

I hope your follies have grown angelria and you get some good news

I'm on boring cd5 bring on O.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Yay for O! And I hope the follies grew. They had time to. Happy BD! :)

MrsDuck: I hope so hun, that would be nice. CD5! Isn't it awful, how we are always waiting for something? :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I just got my BFP! I thought I was 8dpo, but now think 9dpo! Either way, I'm so happy! I can't believe it! I really hope this one sticks!

MRSDuck you are a good luck charm! :)


----------



## angelria

Leinzlove congrats! Can you post a picture?


----------



## Josie1999

congrats Lezinlove....did you have any symptoms? i am 5dpo and i have no symptoms jsut a sore throat and tingly near my ovaries..........

i am so happy for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations leinzlove :happydance: maybe it was a premonition xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Yay leinzlove- glad I didn't jinx you instead!!! So exciting... I hope it sticks for you too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies. No symptoms really except for the day before BFP, I kept thinking I was smelling things that DH said he didn't smell.

I'm only 9 or 10dpo, the line is faint, but its darker than last nights testing. It helps to tilt the screen back.

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3603.jpg


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies i am back from my little holiday :) Had a great time! Congrats to Lienzlove!!So happy for you!! Angelria sorry the appointment didnt go how you wanted, there is still chance of it happening this cycle!
Hope everyone else is well! I am on CD20 now, not really thinking about testing or anything, think im over stressing about it all now, will happen when it happens i suppose!


----------



## angelria

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Ladies. No symptoms really except for the day before BFP, I kept thinking I was smelling things that DH said he didn't smell.
> 
> I'm only 9 or 10dpo, the line is faint, but its darker than last nights testing. It helps to tilt the screen back.
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3603.jpg

I can see it. Congrats. Let us know how things progress! So happy for you. Hope the 2 BFPs we have so far are a sign for the rest of us.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back erinsmummy glad you had a good time away, I hope leinzlove's good news is catching

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

ErinsMummy: I hope you get your BFP within a few days! MrsDuck has great premotion. She thought I had my BFP the same day I did.

angelria: Thanks hun, things are progressing well I'd think. My lines are getting darker. I can't be more than 11dpo. I'll be testing Saturday with Digi, when I officially miss AF. I'm so early. 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3662.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

I wish I could magic my own bfp.

The lines are looking good leinzlove and you aren't even late yet


----------



## Leinzlove

I wish you could to, hun! Just a week till O, I hope you are finding plenty to keep you busy! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bd'ing well underway here and I got a faint line on opk today so looks like I'm going to O early again this month, if last month is anything to go by they should get darker over the next couple of days.

How is everyone else doing?

Emmy do you know when your first scan is?


----------



## Erinsmummy

CD23 here. Usually about 25 days, if i get past that with no af i dont want to test til the 28 day mark as there has been one time my cycle lasted that long! Really want to test though, so tempted to buy a frer! Must resist tho!


----------



## Leinzlove

Very Exciting Erinsmummy! I have a feeling you're about to update this thread with your BFP! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh erinsmummy things are looking good, can't wait to hear of you bfp x


----------



## Erinsmummy

I really hope so! I am going to really try and resist testing though. I havnt actually done a pg test since the mc, so i havnt seen a neg result and really really dont want to! Howa everyone else? Hope we all have our bfps by the end of this cycle!


----------



## MrsDuck

I have resisted testing too, for some reason I prefer to see af rather than a neg test. I'm hoping we all see neither this month and get our bfp's


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: O is coming! I hope you catch your eggy! :)

Erinsmummy: I'm hoping AF has the best of miraculous reasons for staying away and that this is your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah id rather see af than a neg test. I think its because when your waiting for the test to show a result, your praying so so hard for it to be positive, it turns out neg and you know you just have to wait for af.. it just prolongs the agony i reckon! 
Mrs duck you will be busy next few days then ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's the plan, I'm determined to do as much bd'ing as dh will allow. Come on bfp's pleeeeeeeeeease come out of hiding


----------



## angelria

I am CD 21 today and I am not sure if I have even ovulated yet. I haven't had the o pains this month that I usually get. I did have pain twice while BDing. No position seemed to be ok. So I was just like hurry up and get this over with. DH has not been home the past 2 nights, but I did break down and use OPKs those days to make sure there was no surge, just in case. They were negative. Last month I didn't O until CD 25, but every other month it was on CD 18 or 19. So I don't know what is going on. I don't temp either. Figured I would take the more relaxed approach this month, but I think it may have stressed me out more if that is possible. LOL 
Erinsmummy I have a good feeling about you this month for some reason. I don't know why but I logged on today thinking you were going to have a post on here that you got your BFP. I don't blame you for holding off on testing though. I will be doing the same. AF should be here the last day of the month or the 3rd. Depends since my cycle is 33-36 days.


----------



## angelria

So I had one OPK left and for some reason decided to use it tonight (CD21). I didn't do one yesterday, but the day before it was negative. The only thing is we didn't DTD Thursday or Friday. Wednesday night was the last time before tonight so I am worried that we missed it. I usually get 3 positives in a row so yesterday could have been my first which would mean today is O day. I do have some lower back pain. More like muscle pain. My hubby had to work nights the past 2 nights and I was working days so it didn't work out for us. Plus I know they said our chances were low to get pregnant this month since on CD 12 and CD 14 my follies were only 14-15 mm. I was thinking since I o later they have had plenty of time to grow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds good Angelria. I think the extra time, did give them longer to grow. I hope you got BD in today, and caught that eggy! :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah i think the fact you o later is def good in this case, should have had time to grow, and to be honest i think everyones chances of concieving are low, only a couple days in a month we can fall pregnant, with all sorts of reasons why we might not ovulate or ovulate late/early, have to dtd at the right time ect its no wonder it takes time when you think about it lol.

Well in 90% of my cycles i will have come on by tomorrow. We dtd last night as sometimes it can make af come a day or 2 early, as if im gonna get af id rather it be sooner than later, dont want to let myself get my hopes up!


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck said:


> Bd'ing well underway here and I got a faint line on opk today so looks like I'm going to O early again this month, if last month is anything to go by they should get darker over the next couple of days.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Emmy do you know when your first scan is?

Not yet. My intake appointment with a nurse is the first week of June. We will probably opt for a private scan at nine weeks again. I think my doctor trad. Does the first at twelve. I had two blood tests already last week and so far my numbers are doubling, so keeping my fingers crossed. Numbers were even higher at this point last time though so who knows.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay all sounds good Emmy, pls keep us posted xx

Angelria yes I think it is a positive thing that you ov'ed late giving the follies time to grow, fingers crossed for you.

Erinsmummy when do you plan to test?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im not going to test until thursday, as by then i will definatly be late. Really hoping i dont cave in before then but you know what its like! I havnt got any in the house, if i did i would have tested ages ago lol. Emmy, me and OH have said next time im pregnant we will get a private scan at about 9 weeks aswel. I had to have a scan when i was preg with erin because i bled alot, that was at 9 weeks and 5 days and you can see more than you would have thought! Was really nice to have one then and then another at 13 weeks.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy said:


> Im not going to test until thursday, as by then i will definatly be late. Really hoping i dont cave in before then but you know what its like! I havnt got any in the house, if i did i would have tested ages ago lol. Emmy, me and OH have said next time im pregnant we will get a private scan at about 9 weeks aswel. I had to have a scan when i was preg with erin because i bled alot, that was at 9 weeks and 5 days and you can see more than you would have thought! Was really nice to have one then and then another at 13 weeks.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you come Thursday!

Yes you can def. see the baby shape starting at nine weeks! Last time we unfortunately didn't have a heartbeat but baby and sack looked great otherwise. It was chance that we timed it when we did. The tech spent forever looking or a hb because baby measured well. She eventually said baby must've died that day or the day before. Hopefully we will make it to nine weeks and get our hb this time.

Got a scare this afternoon but it turned out to be okay. There was a little bit of red blood when I wiped twice at work. My heart sank. I put on a pad and cried all the way home. Then I took a mirror to my crotch to discover the blood was coming from my butt, haha :blush:. Apparently I need to start some fiber. Never in my life did I think I would be happy to find out I have either hemorrhoids or a butt tear! Much realieved though.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Haha emmy that made me laugh, think i am just immature and the word "butt" had me in stitches! Glad all is ok though :) I am sure this time things will go well for you.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Bad news... Af turned up this morning. At least my periods have started to be more regular now. Onto another month. We have been thinking we might do something different. Not sure what, but do more than just dtd and wait. Going to have to think about it, but we have been trying over a year now, of course docs wont help because even though it ended in mc i did fall pregnant. Just feeling a bit low now..


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I am so sorry. There are many things you can try. Soy Isoflavins is natural and is suppose to do the same as Clomid. Don't know if you are ovulating at the same time or not. Macca is good for both men and women and is suppose to make the mens sperm healthier and stronger. We were using it the month I fell pregnant. Some women use soft cups, I never have because I tend to get UTIs very easily and don't want to take the risk. Good luck next month. I am not having a good feeling about this month either. I am around 1-2 days past ovulation. So playing the waiting game. I will probably test the last day of the month.


----------



## Erinsmummy

thanks angelria i will def look into it all and see what OH says. Im not sure i like the idea of soft cups either but if i knew itd work i reckon id give it a go lol. I hope this month turns out to be a good one for you :) we need some more bfps on this thread!


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree with you Erinsmummy, this thread needs lots of BFPS in here! I hope this is everyone's cycle. Sending you all lots and lost of STICKY :dust:! :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks leinzlove! How are you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

Feeling ok, here. Just nervous, and wondering how I'm going to get on waiting until week 8. I think I'll feel better after I see a HB.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy you made me laugh, I'm really glad everything is ok though.

Erinsmummy so sorry af showed.

Leinzlove 8 weeks will go by in no time, I can't wait to see yours and Emmys scan pics


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: How are those opks looking? Have you started the BD yet? Sending you lots & lots of :dust:! Time for you to get that eggy! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank leinzlove we have been bd'ing every or every other day since af stopped just in case I O'ed early, still neg opks but lots of cm today and more pains which I hope are o pains so I think I should be getting lines any time now

We are trying our best to catch the eggy this month and are banking on more spermies = better chance


----------



## Leinzlove

Lots of BD worked for me, three times. We would go crazy DTD nearly 14 days in a row at a time. And we've been married nearly 8 years, so it isn't like it was when we first got married.

Yay for the CM and pains, I hope this means O is close! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy I'm so sorry AF came. :(

Crossing my fingers for you angelria... Don't give up hope yet!

And mrsduck... Catch that egg!


----------



## Emmy0320

Thanks, me too. I was really freaking out for about four hours until I got home and was also so mad since we made it to nine weeks last time. So happy when I realized it wasn't mc bleeding.


----------



## angelria

So my FS just called and my thyroid is normal. Still waiting for progesterone levels. They are going to do all the blood work for infertility on CD3 if AF shows. Also that test you have done with the dye to see if your tubes are blocked. I can't remember the name will be done on CD 7. Hopefully it won't come to that and I will get a BFP this month. But if not at least there are things in place next month to help. They said the first 3 months of having the dye test done you are very fertile since everything has been flushed out.


----------



## 2inlove04

Angel it's called and HSG.. I had a Chemical in Feb and a sketchy period in March and nothing April and BOY I paid for it this month, period from hell just ended yesterday and I'm so glad it's gone but I do have a feeling that it was left over tissue and such from the chemical which I'm happy about :)


----------



## angelria

Are you on anything fertility wise? Did you have the HSG done? My chemical was in March and my last 2 periods were awful also. Hopefully we all get a BFP soon and won't have to deal with AF for a while.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hows everyones day been?? Its really hot and sunny where i am so been out in the garden with friends and kids all day :) Made me feel a bit better about af showing. Im not in such a sulk about it lol.

Leinzlove im sure you will have your scan and all will be well :)
Angelria what exactly is a HSG for?? Only ever heard of it on here but not sure what it does?


----------



## angelria

They inject dye and it runs through your tubes to see if there are any blockages or problems. Kinda like flushing everything out... A good cleaning. So therefore it makes you a little more fertile.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I'm glad to hear you doctor has a good plan for you. Still I hope you get your BFP this month so you don't need to go through all of the tests. Good luck!!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah i see, well like emmy said i hope you get your bfp so there will be no need for it, but glad they are doing something for next month. Af is pretty much finished now, so time to do it all again! We are going to try macca though, seehow that goes!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well for you angelria x 

Erinsmummy I'm glad the witch is leaving now, happy bd'ing x
What is macca?


----------



## angelria

It is an herbal supplement. Increases libido


----------



## angelria

Ooops didn't mean to send yet LOL. Increases libido and energy. In men it can strengthen his little swimmers and make them stronger and faster.


----------



## angelria

https://www.ehow.com/facts_4881846_what-benefits-maca-root-women.html


----------



## angelria

They sell it at any supplement store. You don't have to buy it online. Erinsmummy the month I started taking it I started the day after AF was over, but you can take it the entire time. Won't hurt anything. I was taking 1000 mg a day and so was hubby. If AF shows this time I will be taking it again next cycle.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the link, very interesting


----------



## angelria

So I got my progesterone levels back and they were 0.9. Which means I either didn't ovulate or I ovulated very late. So now it is just sit and wait until AF does or doesn't show. I think I am due for AF next weekend.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies hows things? Im in my fertile days now so just dtd lots :) Angelria are you due af soon?


----------



## angelria

It is due Sunday or Monday. I am too scared to test early after the chemical I had 2 months ago so I am going to try and hold out and not test until AF is past due. Happy BDing to you! LOL :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy bd'ing erinsmummy I hope you catch that eggy

Angelria I hope the witch doesn't show her face

Afm I'm 7dpo it's quite likely af is due for me this weekend too but if she doesn't show I'll test Monday........please stay away


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Ladies! I'm hoping the :witch: keeps her ugly face far away. :)

Also ErinsMummy: Yay for O! Happy BD! :happydance:


----------



## angelria

What do you ladies think??????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8806.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh angelria I can see a line, how many dpo are you?

I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## angelria

I am 11 DPO. I bought some digis when I went to pick my son up. Wondering if it is too early to show on that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe wait til the morning with fmu. I can't wait til you test good luck


----------



## angelria

I couldn't wait LOL :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8807.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angelria

I just hope and pray that this one sticks.


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

angelria: YAYYAYAY! You're PREGNANT! WOOOO-HOOOO! Very exciting! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh my god i turn away for one second!! Yay angelria thats great news!! xxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I really hope this one sticks for you too, will have all fingers and toes crossed!! I have a feeling this one will go just right though :)

As for me, well dtd is getting boring lol, ttc totally takes the fun out of it for me!


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy read the book 50 shades of grey LOL. It is the new hot thing for women to read here in the US and most say it will be a big baby boom because of it. I read it and spiced things up a little. I am not totally into everything in the book, but it did spice things up a bit.


----------



## MrsDuck

I read 50 shades too, I'm just about to start the next one now. Have you read the other 2 books in the trilogy?


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats angelria!!!!!!


----------



## angelria

Nope just the first one. I couldn't put it down though. I am trying to find someone that has the other two so I can borrow them instead of having to buy them.


----------



## Leinzlove

What is it about? I may also be interested in reading them.


----------



## MrsDuck

I have borrowed the other two books from my aunt (I was a bit embarrassed to find out she was reading them too).

Leinzlove 50 shades of grey is a raunchy first novel that the us went crazy over and it has become a best seller in the us and now the uk too. I don't want to tell you too much coz I didn't know anything about it before I starting reading it and I think that made it a bit better. Once you start reading you can't put it down. Put it this way it will get you a bit steamy.


----------



## Leinzlove

LOL! I see. I may just have to read it. Haha!


----------



## angelria

So none of my pregnancy tests are getting any darker. I guess I should be happy they are still positive, but so scared of another early miscarriage.


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you tried a digi that shows how many weeks you are or are you just using ic's?


----------



## Leinzlove

If they're just IC's they take longer to show progression.


----------



## angelria

They are IC. Ok thanks that makes me feel better


----------



## Erinsmummy

That sounds like an interesting read!! Ill look it up :) Angelria dont worry too much about the darkening of tests as not all even get darker! xx


----------



## angelria

Looks like another early miscarriage. I started bleeding this morning.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh angelria no, I'm so sorry I really hope not and that it is just a little bit of spotting. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## angelria

I took a test last night and it was negative so I don't think there is a chance. Having a really hard time with it this morning. Can't seem to stop crying.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so sorry , I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but I'm thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh angelria :( So sorry, nothing i can say will help i know, i hope your husband is giving you plenty of hugs xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria I'm so sorry... Let us know if you need anything. :(


----------



## angelria

Thanks ladies. My hubby and son are giving me tons of hug. My son heard me crying on the phone to my mom and he walks up and asked me "ok mommy?" He is only 22 months old. He is my world and has made me smile so much today which is exactly what I need. I talked to my FS and we have a game plan for next month. My body is not producing enough progesterone so we are going to try something new along with the clomid. When the miscarriage started I wanted to give up, but for some reason I just can't. Am I crazy for jumping right back in to trying again? The doctor said I didn't need to wait.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Not crazy at all! Im glad you have a plan, keep focussed on that xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry, Angelria. Ofcourse you aren't crazy... Don't ever give up! I hope and pray you are holding your forever baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

No you are not crazy, I hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## Josie1999

good luck angelria and baby dust to you!


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- Not crazy at all. I know ppl that have had a lot of success with progesterone suppositories. Glad your fs is figuring out what's going on.

I had my nurse intake appointment at eight weeks today and will have an ultrasound Friday afternoon... Getting very nervous as we approach the big bad nine week mark that we lost baby at last time. If everything goes according to plan I will see the doctor at ten weeks for an exam. Really hoping Friday is a good day.


----------



## Erinsmummy

How are you feeling today angelria? Emmy im sure everything will be good at your scan, make sure you let us know how it goes!

As for me, well we have had sex every day since i finished af and af is due again next week, probably thursday, which is annoying because ill still be on over the weekend and my birthday is on sunday, never mind!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy wow that time has gone quickly, I'm sure everything will be fine on Friday, so exciting.

Erinsmummy sounds like you have had a bit of a marathon session this month, fingers crossed for you.

Angelria I hope you are ok.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy, with that kind of diligence I bet you caught your egg!


----------



## angelria

I am ok ladies thanks for asking. I went to get my prescription filled for the progesterone cream and my insurance doesn't cover it so it would be $500.00. I can not afford that once a month. I am going to see if they can change the code to where it is medically necessary or give me something different. If not then I am just going to have to take a break. I am taking Vitex and Maca along with my prenatal and folid acid so hopefully something helps. emmy good luck with your scan today. I am sure everything will be ok.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- thats so expensive! Try and call the company, I think some companies will occasionally give out their medication for free or reduced cost when asked. Might be worth a try!

As for my ultrasound it didn't go so well. Baby and sack are measuring five and a half to six weeks... Should be eight. Sonogropher said they are measuring the same and sack is in the right place so it may be too early and there is still hope. However, I know my dates are right.... I've got the calendar to prove it.

Trying to stay positive but yet realistic as its not looking good. Oh yeah, he also found a cyst on my ovary...wtf?


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria wow that's expensive I hope you can do something to get it cheaper

Emmy I'm so sorry to hear your news I hope you have made a mistake on your dates or for some reason he/she is a late developer and all is ok when you get re-scanned. Maybe it is the cyst slowing down the growth? Are they doing anything about the cyst and when is your next scan? I really hope all is well when they next scan :hugs: 

Afm it's bad news today also, my swollen gland needs to be operated on as there is a chance that it is cancer. I had it tested but it came back today as on a scale of 1-5 it's a 3 chance so it needs to be removed along with a big chunk of my thyroid and I may need to have radioactive iodine treatment which means I can't ttc for at least 6 months after I finish treatment and will be on medication for thyroid which has a knock on for calcium and other things so just waiting to be operated on now :cry:


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh no mrs duck! When is your surgery? Thinking of you and hope everything turns out okay.

My doctor wasn't in today so nothing else is scheduled, someone should call Monday. The cyst would not impact growth I don't think. I'm guessing my doctor will send me for blood work first.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope your bloodwork comes back with some good news, try not to worry too much over the weekend, I know easier said than done, I've got everything crossed for you xx

Not sure as the consultant is having surgery done on him so he is out of action for a couple of weeks but as soon as he's well enough to operate I should be called in. He is a specialist in his field with a 99% success rate so have a good chance of all going well, it's just the putting off ttc that depresses me most


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sounds like we have all had a very shit day!! Angelria wow thats alot of money, i hope you sort something.

Emmy im sorry your scan didnt go how you wanted :( I really really hope when your re scanned all is fine, fingers crossed for you!

Mrs duck, that really sucks, thinking of u!

As for me, well i had the biggest fall out with the mother in law, well, not even a fall out, she was HORRIBLE to me, unforgivable, OH has decided hes had enough of her psyco ways and were done with her, thank heavens!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no not you too. So sorry you have a mother in law from hell, so glad your dh is standing by you though rather than his mum. I hope it all works out ok for you.

Big hugs all round :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## angelria

I hate to see that we are all having a horrible time of it. Emmy I will be praying that everything is ok and just progressing a little slowly. 
Mrs. Duck I am sorry. I know that has to be a bit scary the thought of having cancer and depressing knowing that you can no longer TTC for a while. You do however need to focus on yourself and getting healthy so that you can have a happy and healthy pregnancy afterwards. 
Erinsmummy I am sorry things are not going well with the mother-in-law. I had problems with not only my in laws but my own parents when I was planning my wedding. Hopefully everything works out as this should be a happy and joyful time in your life right now. 
AFM- my doctor never called me back so I guess I will wait until my appt on Tuesday. I have to go for a procedure where they inject saline into the uterus and check for any problems. I will ask them about the progesterone cream then. I have 10 days before I have to start it anyways.


----------



## Leinzlove

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry ladies you are going through rough times. I really don't know what to say. But, here's my attempts. Thoughts and best wishes for you all.

Angelria: I hope they cover the progesterone cream. $500 that is ridiculous, there has to be some way they will. :hugs:

Emmy: I hate hearing this about your scan. I hope baby is just delayed some how, and catches back up. I think it is awful that they didn't do bloodwork today. So, that you didn't have to endure this awful limbo of not knowing. I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope its just one big scare. :hugs:

Cysts go hand and hand with pregnancy. Most of the time they aren't serious and go away on thier own. The Dr. will most likely be watching to see if it grows. And if it does, he'll probably do tests to see what its filled with. I had one in September that was 1/2 in and my rescan in December, showed it gone.

Duck: I'm sorry your TTC journey is being delayed! :hugs: I hate that they have to remove your thyroid. But, also very glad that they found it before it did more damage to your health. Also may it mean a fast conception after recovery and a beautiful forever baby in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

4 days till af is due! 

My week is just getting worse and worse, read my thread "what the hell am i going to do" and you will see one thing but the other ill explain here, brace yourselves its long! But maybe reading about my issues at home itl make you all forget your problems for a min or 2!

About a week ago, OH spoke to his mum on the phone, when he hung up he said she sounded a bit off but thought nothing of it! Then my SIL text me randomly asking if i was pregnant because it was going around town that i was! So i said no, but hope to be soon!!

As you all know, we didnt try for the 1st 2 months after our mc as i wasnt ready to, we thought we were going to wait till our wedding but decided that we couldnt wait that long. Well a couple days after SIL sent that text, MIL sent a text to OH saying "cant believe you would do this to me, thought we were close, somthing as nice as a baby and i heard it from everyone else" So OH rang her and said What the hell, were not pregnant so whats the problem? She then said we should have told her we were trying for a baby and it was hurtful that we didnt.What the?!?! Anyway it ended with her hanging up on him.

Then a couple days ago i was in the supermarket, i had just done my shopping and me and LO were sat on a seat while she was having a drink. I was chatting away to LO when MIL come up behind me and started having a go at me! Infront of my mum, infront of the whole of the supermarket and infront of my 2 year old! She was saying we were liars because we sat in her kitchen and said we wernt ready to try again yet (this was 1 month after mc) so it was the truth!! And that she respected me blah blah. Then she said something about me writing things on facebook and laughing about it, which is odd cos i never put anything about any of it on there!! Except in a private message to SIL, and that wasnt horrible! I only said its up to me and OH when we try, and who we tell, its no1s bledy buisness!! Anyway SIL obviously told her i said that. Then she said "if you think that little of me i want the money you owe me back" ( we borrowed £20 ages ago!!!) And she said you havnt only upset me you have upset BIL and FIL aswel! What the hell?? Upset who about what?!?! We havnt done anything wrong! 

So after her crazy outburst i told OH, he tried ringing her but she wouldnt pick up, so he left her a voicemail saying that shes messed up, how dare she speak to me like that and he wants nothing more to do with her and she is such a coward she never got back to him!

Then i start getting loads of texts from SIL saying "huns you have to work this out" So i told her no way! Ill never work this out with that crazy woman. 

So me and OH had a chat last night, as he is obviously upset at the thought of MIL not being at our wedding, so i said to him ill never be close to her like i was but if she apologises and admits she was wrong, ill forget it and be civil with her. So he rang her and told her she needs to say sorry to me for getting it all wrong and for speaking to me like that or she isnt welcome at our wedding or in our home. MIL just said no!!! So as it stands OH wants nothing more to do with her, and she wont be at our wedding!

MIL also slagged me off to OHs ex, and then slagged her off to me!! OHS ex is a lovely girl and isnt a shit stirer so i know she wouldnt make that up, shes still good friends with OH so she wouldnt lie! How 2 faced is that.

OH is so upset about it, i feel bad but its not even my fault! My family are nothing like this, no drama, we just all get along lol! 

Dont really know what to do but its stressing me out.
Thanks for letting me get that off my chest ladies!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh erinsmummy you poor thing :hugs:

I hope now that your mil has got everything off her chest she will start to cool off and realise how much she is hurting you and your oh. 

I know you haven't done anything wrong and it is totally your business when you start to ttc but as you say there is something going around your town so someone must be starting the rumours for some reason and your mil feels left out as she thinks you told other people and not her.

With your wedding coming up you don't need any of this and I'm sure your mil doesn't want to miss it she is just being stubborn.

I really hope she comes to her senses and apologies as you really didn't do anything wrong and I'm sure she will realise that when she stops and thinks about it.

Hopefully your sil will speak with her and make her see sense.

And as for your other problem with your bridesmaid and best man they are being really selfish in my opinion. I know they are hurting but it is your big day and surely they should be able to be civil to each other for one day so as not to spoil it for you. They don't even have to talk to each other.

As you said to them if they find it all too much then they can leave no questions asked but you should be able to enjoy your big day without worrying about them.

I hope all this sorts itself out soon, weddings and ttc are both stressful when everything is going well you don't need this extra stress caused by other people.

Lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs: 

Ps I hope the witch doesn't show in 4 days and you get your bfp x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks mrs duck :) This week it seems to have all gone wrong! 3 months till the wedding though so i hope it does all sort itself out by then! me not having my best friend and OH not having his mum at our wedding will be really tough and we would both be really upset!


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy said:


> Thanks mrs duck :) This week it seems to have all gone wrong! 3 months till the wedding though so i hope it does all sort itself out by then! me not having my best friend and OH not having his mum at our wedding will be really tough and we would both be really upset!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Wow DRAMA!!!! It really shouldn't be anyone's business except you and OH as to when and if or even why you are ttc. My mom and MIL both know we are trying but never ask any questions or try to get involved. They just know when it happens, it happens and they are thrilled for another grandchild. I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. Maybe you and OH can have a nice quiet sit down with his whole family and explain whats going on, but also explain that you are adults and your OH no longer lives under her roof, so he doesn't have to report 24/7 every move you make in your lives. Some things will be just between the two of you. And to have an outburst like that in public, I would have turned and walked away from her. Act like a child and I will treat you like one. Tantrum is what it is. And when my son has a tantrum, I walk away from him until he calms down and then we readdress the problem. Guess you may have to treat her like a two year old. Sorry! I am just a very up front, tell it like it is type of person. My job may contribute to that. I just refuse to deal with stupid people. I am not saying your MIL is stupid, but sometimes people act that way. It is called being selfish and thinking only of yourself. Well it is not about her. It is not her body or emotions dealing with this. Tell her when there is something she needs to know you will tell her, but not to believe gossip. Reassure her she will be one of the first to know, but if she continues to act this way she may be the last. Good grief GROW UP. Sorry, I think I am a bit upset for you.


----------



## Erinsmummy

lol angelria thanks for your reply! And MIL is stupid so dont worry about calling her that haha. When she went off on one like that in public i did just ignore her. I dont think i can sit down in a room with her right now, im far too angry still and def want an apology first, and even then id only be ok with her for the sake of OH, she has really peed me off.
Im not used to this kind of drama in my family! OH did warn me they were like this, i should have listened!


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy... Sounds like your MIL is a bitch too. (sorry, hope thats not too harsh of an adj.) I am pretty sure mine is pissed too because she suspects things and we haven't said anything... About the first miscarriage, trying, me being pregnant again, etc.

You got it exactly right when you said it is no one's business but yours and your husbands. I will never understand why they feel entitled to information regarding my uterus and vagina, haha. If Minot comfortable telling my father yet, I'm certainly not telling them.

I'm glad you are standing your ground and that you have your husband by your side!


----------



## angelria

Emmy how are you feeling? When is your next scan?


----------



## Erinsmummy

thanks emmy, no bitch isnt too harsh lol. Although OH is so upset she hasnt bothered to call or anything :(

Yes emmy when is your next scan?


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry Erinsmummy: Your MIL does sound like a bitch. I totally don't get it either. Why would she be acting like that? It's none of her business. And who was going around saying you were pg? I'm glad OH is standing by you, that is just awful.

I hope things start looking up! :hugs: And yay for the wedding... 3 months! eeeek!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Apparently it was the gossip of the town! She is known by everyone for her gossiping ways so god knows why anyone would believe her! Cant believe MIL hasnt called, OH tried calling her yest to ask her if shes either going to say sorry properly or have nothing to do with us but she wont even answer her phone to him!

Af is due on thurs, i feel like its on its way though, i can usually tell!


----------



## MrsDuck

Well ladies I just got home from work and my hpts were on the doormat, I was going to wait but you know what its like so I just had to pee on one and look what popped up in about 1 min

I am now a bit scared as it means I'm going to have to put off my op to have the potentially canerous lump removed from my neck. The consultant said if I am pg then it is best to wait til I'm in the 2nd trimester, so I suppose it's not too long to wait but I'm not sure of the risks to baby?

It just goes to prove that dtd just once on the day you get positive opk can be enough!

I thought I had a nearly positive opk cd 12 but then cd 23 I had another and we hadn't dtd since cd14 so I called a medical emergency and called my dh home from work to baby dance then we both returned to work, anyway then we found out about my lump the next day so didn't do any more just in case I needed an op and now here I am with a very positive looking hpt on what would make me 11dpo.

Sorry for the long ramble I'm just really excited and scared
 



Attached Files:







P6120039.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## angelria

YAY for the positive. Congrats. I am a believer that everything happens for a reason and you and baby will be ok. The baby has it's nice little home in your belly and I have faith that it will be safe and secure right there. This is a blessing, try not to worry to much.


----------



## Erinsmummy

aww mrs duck thats great news :) I agree with angelria, baby will be safe where its supposed to be x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im due af tomorrow, i dont want it to come!!! Stay the hell away! We had really rough sex last night so if i am due to come on tommorow it might happen today... Sorry tmi for you there lol


----------



## angelria

LOL yes Erinsmummy, what better way to get your frustrations out. Have you been reading 50 Shades of Grey?:winkwink:
Emmy any update? I am still praying that everything is good with your bean.


----------



## Emmy0320

Woo Hoo Mrs. Duck!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Not such good news here. So my first ultrasound was Friday. On Monday they had me to a hcg quant which came back in the normal range (for 5.5 weeks, I didn't ask the specific number). They said my Dr. thought I was just earlier than I thought so I went back for another ultrasound tonight. There was no growth since last scan six days ago. :(

Of course I'm bummed but also kinda pissed that I keep having these mmc. Just once I would like to know BEFORE I show up for an ultrasound. 

Last time there was fetal death at 9 weeks and I passed things naturally at 11.5. This time the embryo stopped developing at 5.5 weeks and I'm currently 9 weeks (assuming what I've thought all along... that my dates ARE correct). I'm guessing this means I will need a d&c. I really don't want to have surgery. Hoping I miscarry naturally before Monday, at least this time I'm early enough that I shouldn't have to pass a noticable sack or placental tissue like the last miscarriage. 

DAMNIT!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs.Duck: Congratulations! :happydance:

Emmy: I'm so sorry! No woman should lost thier child, not alone two.:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If you have a D&C will they test?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im so sorry emmy :( Dont know what else to say, its not fair :( You may still mc natrally, i should have been about 9/10 weeks when i miscarried, bit it had stopped growing at about 6 weeks, i started to miscarry the day after the scan!! Its like now my mind knew, my body did what it had to! I am glad it happened that way as i didnt fancy surgery either. And as for what i passed, just alot of tissue, big bits, but it just looked like big blood clots, nothing like any parts of a baby or placenta or sac. Sorry this has happened to you again :(

I am due af today, no sign as of yet but trying not to get my hopes up, will test tomorrow if it doesnt arrive then. Its my birthday on sunday, so are going out sat night drinking so i will have to test if im not on by then, as i wont be drinking!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy I hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP today.

Emmy I'm so sorry, I really wish it was better news, so sorry you have to go through it all again :hugs: 

Bad news for me too this morning, I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).

Come on thread fairies give us all some good news for a change xx

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh no i cant believe it, im so sorry mrs duck :( Have you had yourself checked out just incase?


----------



## MrsDuck

No I haven't, with the amount of blood I don't think there is much point. I will do another test in a few days time just to double check but I have little hope


----------



## angelria

Emmy and Mrs. Duck I am so sorry. We are all having the worst of luck. I lost this last one at 5 wks 2 days so it is likely that you could pass it naturally Emmy. My fertility specialist did a bunch of blood work and a saline ultrasound last week to try and figure out why I keep miscarrying. They think it is due to the low progesterone levels, but they want to make sure they rule out everything else also so that we don't have this happen again. So Mrs. Duck it is worth having your doctor look into. Again I am soooo sorry!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone xxx

I will mention it to my doctor next time I'm there but I'm so busy at the moment and I'm trying to get as much done before I go in for my op that I don't want to take time off when there isn't anything that can be done. I have had many different blood tests and what they call pre bump blood tests and they can't find any reason for my mc so I guess I'm just unlucky (just my luck).

I have my appointment for my pre op scans, tests, paperwork etc next Friday and the letter said if I don't receive my op date before I go then they will tell me then so it should be soon


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck- I'm so sorry. :(. Crappy week all around.

They will offer genetic testing if I get a d&c or can find the sac. They offered it last time when the sac was about the size of a plum. I doubt I will notice the sac though this time... Thankfully. My doctor warned though that most insurances don't cover it and that it generally either comes back inconclusive or chromosomal defect. So we prob. won't do it unless she recommends it. I don't know.... What do you guys think?

I do believe that they will start testing me for stuff now though. I had a bit of bloody mucus when wiping this morning and again tonight so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Erinsmummy... You're right about the timing. Last time I finally miscarried the day before my d&c was supposed to happen. 

Leinzlove.... Hoping things are going well for you. We need your happy story around here! :)

Crossing my fingers for better luck for those of us that need it.


----------



## Erinsmummy

What a week weve had in here! 

Emmy i could have had the genetic testing for free over here, i didnt as i passed it on my own at home so not really practical, but if a mc happens again and i have to have a d&c i probably would. a mc is so devistating, even if really early on, especially if you have been ttc for a long time, as it puts a hold on the ttc aswel when what alot of people really want is to just get on and try again :(

Angelria how are you feeling?

Well af was due yesterday, and no sign as of yet, had sex last night again in the hope it will bring it on if its there!! (you know what i mean!) Ive woken up feeling a bit sick though but that could be just wishfull thinking... If i still havnt come on this afternoon im testing!!!


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I hope she stays away. I am feeling good. I found a compound for the progesterone cream that my insurance does cover so it is only $25, rather than the $500 for the last prescription. So I am excited to start that in 3 days and see if it helps. When they did my ultrasound 3 days ago they saw 3 good follies at 9-12mm so those are looking good for the time frame and I should ovulate in another week and half. Unless this last mc causes me to ovulate later again. The Clomid is suppose to regulate my cycles, but with multiple mc's it has been screwing it up even more. We are just going to make sure we DTD every other day for the next 2 1/2 weeks and we should be covered. I am going to try and not get my hopes up though this cycle as I know it is my first month on the progesterone so it may take a while to work. I wasn't going to use OPKs this cycle and I have to try and figure out 5 days before AF shows so I can get more blood work to test my levels and see where they are. It will also be a pregnancy test so I should know early. We have Father's Day, my hubby's birthday and my sons 2nd birthday all in the next few weeks so I should be able to keep myself pretty busy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy coz I had a erpc after my mmc they automatically tested the remains but they didn't find out anything, I'm not sure that helps you decide what to do, I just thought I would confirm what others have told you, I wouldn't of had it if I had to pay for it.

Erinsmummy we need some good news on here I hope you get your bfp when you test it's a good sign that you are late

Angelria good news about your follies and it sounds like you have a lot on so the time will fly by and you'll be testing before you know it

Hopefully our luck is starting to change xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Thanks for the advice. Still not sure what to do, but we will cross that bridge when we get there I guess. I know they did a "general" test automatically last time that just confirmed it was the "products of conception" including the entire sac, fetus and part of the placental tissue. We didn't opt for the genetic testing though. Hmm... what to do. Still just pink or brown blood tinged mucus today but pretty intense cramping at times so hopefully it's coming soon.

Angelria- That's fantastic news! $25 is sooo much better than $500!
Erinsmummy- Is it afternoon by you yet???? Any news?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Well still no af, but i tested with a frer this morning and its neg, so dunno what thats about??


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy I hope you don't have to wait too long hun :hugs:

Erinsmummy sorry about the bfn, when is the witch due?


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I'm glad you found an affordable progesterone cream. Hoping this is your month! :hugs:

Erinsmummy: Hoping its early yet for a digi. Did you use a 50miu one? That may not BFP until you miss AF. :hugs: I hope the :witch: has the best of reasons for not showing her ugly face. :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Bummer erinsmummy... Hopefully it's just a little early. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Any developments anyone?


----------



## angelria

Starting progesterone tomorrow so fingers crossed that it raises it. I am trying not to get my hopes up as I know it may take a couple of months for my hormones to level out.


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck Angelria... Let us know how it's working!

I have my doctors appointment at 1pm tomorrow. I'm guessing she won't want me to wait much longer, still just blood tinged mucus since Thursday morning. I'm thinking about asking for the medication this time... Anyone get that before? It's been about 4 weeks since the pregnancy stopped progressing. Last time it only took me two and a half weeks to miscarry naturally without meds. I hate this.... Always waiting for something pregnancy related it seems.


----------



## Josie1999

Erinsmummy, what day are you? It might be to early! Stay positive


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria I hope the progesterone works for you and you get your bfp soon

Emmy when I had my mmc I was at my 12 week scan and it was only measuring 6 I waited another week and still no sign of anything happening so I opted for an erpc I would do the same again if I was in that situation I wouldn't want to see the miscarriage and your levels go back to normal very quickly afterwards as you haven't taken any meds.

Erinsmummy have you tested again?


----------



## angelria

Emmy I am thinking of you today. 
Erinsmummy any news?


----------



## Emmy0320

Thanks ladies. 

My appointment went well (getting a little too used to these miscarriage appointments) all things considered. My doctor said there is no problem with me waiting some. During my exam my cervix was still closed and hard. She gave me a prescription for misoprostol that I can fill when I'm ready. I'm going to wait until Thursday (as I have this week off and don't want to take off additional time next week) and take it if nothing has happened. She gave me all of the forms and instructions for collecting the sac if I can for testing. If I can't get it she will start genetic testing on my husband and I. I will also do a thryoid panal soon (with my first hcg test after passing the sac until my numbers return to zero) to make sure that's in check. 

So everything as went as well as possible... just more waiting. Thanks again for the support. Erinsmummy.... how are you doing?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry ladies ive not been on for a while!! Long story but lots going on!! I was due af on thurs, it was friday that i tested so i was already late which is why i still went out and got very drunk sat night!! Af arrived sunday morning!! God knows why it was late!! Sorry for the late reply! Hope your all ok??


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy sorry the witch showed x

Emmy I'm glad things went as well as they could. It's good that they will do genetic testing on you and dh. I hope they find a reason that is easily sorted with medication so you don't have to go through this again xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry you are going through the heartbreaking MC process. :hugs:

Erinsmummy: I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. Heres hope that July will be the month for you. :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Sorry erinsmummy!

I miscarried on my own yesterday. I didn't find the sac, but know its small, so I'm hoping I did pass it. I started cramping in the morning and contractions and bleeding started around 4. They started to get better after midnight when there was a big gush... Hoping that was the sac. I'm just resting today and glad I didn't need meds or surgery. Ready to move on and start TTC again in August or September after two cycles.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Emmy I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again. I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long for it to happen naturally. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Correction- I'm guessing I did not pass the sac last night because I def. just passed a piece of tissue (not clots) that was about 2 inches by 1 inch. Hoping the sac was in there because I did the most f'ed up thing one should never have to do and picked it out of the toilet, put it in a tupperware with water and drove it to the hospital at 10 pm per doctors orders.... while my husband was playing hockey after I asked him not to go. 

That was a little rough, not gonna lie. I passed the sac in the doctors office before (she pulled it out with forceps during an exam) so I missed out on this experience last time. It's like natures way of adding insult to injury.


----------



## angelria

Emmy I am so sorry. Hopefully now the healing process can start. 
Leinzlove I love the new picture.


----------



## angelria

So I just got a call from my FS about my blood work. They said the only thing that showed was a blood clotting disorder which along with the low progesterone could be causing the recurrent miscarriages. Just have to take a baby asprin daily and if I get pregnant they may have to give me some kind of injection. Why do these problems happen now and not when I got pregnant with my son?


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove.... Great picture! So glad things are going well, we need a success story around here!

Angelria- that is strange it's just now showing up. Hopefully the treatments work for you! Did you have to be aggressive about asking for all of the tests? I'm starting with a thyroid panel and we will talk about that and the cytogenic study at my four week follow up and go from there.


----------



## angelria

No I didn't even ask for it. There is a section of blood work that they do that tests for several things that can be contributing factors of multiple miscarriages. I read that 40% of people have it. You can have one healthy pregnancy and then have complications with another and then another healthy pregnancy. It is called MTHFR and when i googled it I got nervous so I am calling my doctor back to ask more questions. Look it up when you get a chance and see if you have had any of the symptoms associated with it. I have chronic fatigue and battled depression for years also bad headaches. All signs. But it can lead to other things later in life so I want to see if this is something I will need monitored and treated from here on out. Searching for things on the internet is probably not the best thing to do.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy0320 said:


> Correction- I'm guessing I did not pass the sac last night because I def. just passed a piece of tissue (not clots) that was about 2 inches by 1 inch. Hoping the sac was in there because I did the most f'ed up thing one should never have to do and picked it out of the toilet, put it in a tupperware with water and drove it to the hospital at 10 pm per doctors orders.... while my husband was playing hockey after I asked him not to go.
> 
> That was a little rough, not gonna lie. I passed the sac in the doctors office before (she pulled it out with forceps during an exam) so I missed out on this experience last time. It's like natures way of adding insult to injury.

Oh Emmy that's really tough I'm so sorry you had to go through that :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

angelria said:


> So I just got a call from my FS about my blood work. They said the only thing that showed was a blood clotting disorder which along with the low progesterone could be causing the recurrent miscarriages. Just have to take a baby asprin daily and if I get pregnant they may have to give me some kind of injection. Why do these problems happen now and not when I got pregnant with my son?

That sounds like great news that they have actually found out the cause of your mcs, like you say just a shame they didn't spot it earlier. I'm glad it can be easily treated with meds and hopefully you will get your rainbow baby next time xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the new avatar leinzlove x

Emmy I hope you get some answers from your tests x


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! I've been stalking and crying in here. My scan did go great. Nice HB and measuring 6 days ahead.

I hope everything gets figured out and you all concieve your forever babies, soon. :hugs: All the heartache in here breaks my heart. I don't understand how life can be so cruel...


----------



## Emmy0320

That's wonderful leinzlove! So glad baby is doing well! No need to be sad... We will get there eventually. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I know you all will... But, its the cruel journey that makes me sad. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy0320 said:


> That's wonderful leinzlove! So glad baby is doing well! No need to be sad... We will get there eventually. :)

Leinzlove I think Emmy said exactly what I wanted to say. I'm just glad things are all going well for at least one of us on this thread and I'm sure we'll all join you eventually.

It cheers me up to hear things are all going well for you so please keep us posted and we love pics xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I had my pre op appointment at the hospital this morning my op should be a week Monday, always waiting for something.......


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck with your surgery mrsduck, I'm sure things will go fine. What will the recovery be like? (speedy and easy I hope)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Emmy hopefully the surgery will go well and only half of my thyroid will need to be removed?? Then I will have a lovely scar across my neck but should be back to work after 2 weeks or so and fingers crossed if it hasn't spread, my remaining thyroid should compensate for the removed bit and I can get back to ttc but who knows??


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks Emmy hopefully the surgery will go well and only half of my thyroid will need to be removed?? Then I will have a lovely scar across my neck but should be back to work after 2 weeks or so and fingers crossed if it hasn't spread, my remaining thyroid should compensate for the removed bit and I can get back to ttc but who knows??

Good luck! Crossing my fingers it hasn't spread!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey sorry not been on again for a while, we had a letter from our landlord last week giving us 4 weeks notice to move out!! He wants to live here himself so weve had a bit of a panic looking for somewhere else! But weve found somewhere now so no worries!! 

Almost forgot about ttc for a while! Hope you ladies are well, i hope your surgery goes well mrs duck x


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy I'm glad you found a place. That sounds stressful!

I did a little retail therapy today and bought a new laptop... shopping really is a girl's best friend. That should help keep me busy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I'm wanting the best for you! I hope you can TTC ASAP! :hugs:

Erinsmummy: I'm also glad you found a place. :) It's crap they gave you such short notice!

Emmy: Yay for shopping! I can never get enough of that! :)


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck when is your surgery again? I will make sure to say a prayer that everything goes well and you have a speedy recovery and can get back to TTC very soon. 
Erinsmummy I am sorry that you are having to move. Look at it this way. Wedding coming up and new start on life in a new place. Kind of exciting. My hubby and I are wanting to build our dream home so we are trying to pay off all our debt. We are half way there so in about 2 years we should be able to buy a nice piece of property. We get excited talking about what we want in the new home. 
Well I am CD 21 and still no sign of ovulation. I know the progesterone that I am taking can lengthen my cycle also, so I am not stressing over it. I am using OPKs this cycle because I have to have blood work 5 days before AF to test my levels. I started thaking the baby aspirin every morning and was told if I do fall pregnant again I will have to take injections everyday through the entire pregnancy and be closely monitored. A little bit of stress, but something that can be controlled so I am just trying to shake it off and not think too much about it. The only thing that scares me is I read there is an increased risk of Autism, downs, and other birth defects with the MTHFR A1298C disorder. I have another appt with my regular doctor to see if there are any long term issues I need to be concerned about later in life. I am sure there isn't but I want to hear it to believe it. I really should learn not to google things because it can cause more stress than needed.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone I still don't have a date confirmed but it is likely to be next Monday I've been told.

Retail therapy is a girls favourite therapy I'm glad it worked a little. How are you feeling Emmy? 

Erinsmummy it could be a sign a whole new start for you

Angelria I hope you o soon and I hope your dr can reassure you that it isn't a concern in your future pregnancies. Stay away from dr google he's nobody's friend.

Leinzlove I hope you and bubs are well

:hugs: xxx to you all


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I'm thinking of you! I pray for you and your fast recovery. :hugs:

Bubs and I are well. I ordered a doppler to help with reassurance. (Hopefully, it doesn't end up scaring me.)


----------



## angelria

leinzlove I used one of those in my first pregnancy and loved it. Anytime I wanted to hear his heartbeat I could. He moved a lot so sometimes I had to search for it so don't let that freak you out. Also depending on how early you are you may not hear it yet externally. Good investment though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks leinzlove. Oh you'll have so much fun with it I want one next time I'm pregnant.

Afm I'm back to square one almost.......I've got to go back for pre op assessment again!!! and now I'm not going to have my op til 23 July WTF?? So much for Monday, Yet more waiting !!


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm doing okay, feeling better now that things are coming to a close... starting to look forward to the future and hope that the third time's the charm for us. 

My friend just had her baby the other day. Pretty exciting. Is it sad that I have trouble being happy for people with normal first pregnancies? She TTC for 4 years and had to do IVF to conceive so I'm genuinely thrilled for them though! I feel kinda rotten only being truly excited for those that had to work for it, haha.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy I'm glad you are ok :hugs: I think it is normal to feel that way I would still rather not be around pregnant people and babies, I think I might feel different if I already had a child but as I'm still ttc my first I don't want to be around them


----------



## angelria

OK so I just figured out that if you take progesterone before ovulation it will cause you not to ovulate, GREAT! So my FS screwed me this cycle by telling to start the cream on CD 14 regardless if I ovulated or not by then. CD 23 now no wonder there is no sign of it and my OPKs are super light.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria and mrs duck not good news there!! Glad leinzlove is doing well though! Hope your doing ok emmy. I havnt really been thinking too much about ttc lately, our wedding is 2 months away so sorting things! I want to be all sorted a month before the day so that i dont have to stress about anything! Only just sending invites out though lol!! Plus we got the house move on the 1st of aug, 6 weeks before the wedding so bit annoying!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh exciting erinsmummy a wedding and a house move in the next few weeks, I'm really pleased for you it will be here before you know it.


----------



## angelria

Chirp... Chirp.... It is so quiet on here. Where is everyone? I am CD 27 and still no ovulation. I am blaming it on the progesterone. After my blood work on Wed if there is still no ovulation I am coming off of it. I don't care what the doctor says.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies: I've been missing lately. DH had a week of vacation, so I haven't been to BNB much. He goes back to work tomorrow. Things are good with me. I have been trying to find baby with doppler, but no luck yet. I should be far enough along, but do have extra cushion. I'm not worried yet.

Duck: I'm sorry to hear that you have more waiting to do. July 23? I thought your operation would be scheduled so much sooner than that. :hugs: 

Angelria: I hope O hurries up and gets here! If no ovulation what good is the progesterone doing! :hugs:

Erinsmummy: Oh, wow! How exciting? Just 6 weeks until your wedding day! :) What kind of wedding are you having? Honeymooning?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi leinzlove I'm glad you are well, it will be so exciting when you find the heartbeat keep trying I'm sure you'll find it soon xx

Angelria any sign of O yet?

Erinsmummy wow only 6 weeks to go, I remember the run up to my wedding so exciting. I want to know all the detail too...spill.

Afm I'm pi$$ed off that my op has been delayed I just want it done so that I can get back to ttc. I know it is only 3 weeks away but then I have to wait another 2 weeks for the biopsy on it then I may need further surgery and therefore further delays. I'm not getting any younger and this year is flying away :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: :hugs::hugs::hugs: I truly hope this op on July 23 is all you need and then you concieve your sticky bean straight away.


----------



## Emmy0320

Sorry, finally happy be to back online. We had some bad storms in Ohio and have been without power and internet since Friday. 

Mrs. Duck- I know how you feel about the year flying. I was just telling my friend that it bothers me that I've been wishing the year away. Hoping for time to pass for an ultrasound, miscarriage, ttc, ultrasound, miscarriage, waiting to ttc again, etc. I feel like I haven't just enjoyed anything since December and am constantly hoping for the days to pass. Hope your surgery doesn't get delayed again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks leinz and I hope you find that heartbeat soon x

I'm glad you are now back up and running Emmy I hope your house wasn't damaged in the storms

Well I'm running out of time to get my bfp before my due date (9 sept) come on op. when I had my mmc in feb I didn't think there was the possibility of not being pregnant again by September how wrong was I :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, Emmy I'm in Ohio with you. I wasn't effected by the storm. But, my whole family lives south and they didn't get power back until yesterday. My Dad lives 20 miles from town and he's still without power. 

I can't believe how much food that had to be tossed. The stores also had to throw out all cold and frozen food. Plus, the heat. My Dads a farmer and had to get creek water to water his animals. It was nearly impossible to get gas with only two stations open. 

I hope you were able to keep fed, and stay cool. And as always I'm wishing you, your forever baby super soon.

Duck: I'm so sorry! I wish it would just speed by. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angelria

Well AF showed this morning 6 days early and I didn't ovulate this cycle. I am taking myself off the progesterone until ovulation this next cycle. Hate to type and run but we have 4th of July festivities. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## Leinzlove

angelria said:


> Well AF showed this morning 6 days early and I didn't ovulate this cycle. I am taking myself off the progesterone until ovulation this next cycle. Hate to type and run but we have 4th of July festivities. Happy 4th everyone.

Happy 4th, hun! Sorry the nasty :witch: showed her ugly face. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria sorry the witches showed what a cheek showing early too x

Leinzlove I'm glad you weren't affected by the storms. You have your dr appointment the same day as I see the consultant (17th July) I hope we both get some good news x

Emmy & erinsmummy I hope you are both well, erinsmummy I hope the wedding plans are going well xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Duck! I hope we do also. I haven't found the babies HB yet. But, I've found the placenta, I think.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good, I wouldn't know what I was hearing, keep trying I bet as soon as you find it once you'll wonder how on earth you missed it xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hiya, sorry ivr not been on again for a few days, been having more drama with the MIL, Dont even wanna call her that to be honest lol! Anyway, In my last post i meant we move into our new house 1st of aug and then wedding is 6 weeks after that! So got 2 months to go yet :) But things are going well, MIL is trying her best to stop the whole thing (im not even joking) but never mind. As for ttc im on day 17, so due in about a week. Getting close to my would of been due date now 8th of sept :(

Sorry AF showed angelria. Lienzlove im sure you will hear that heartbeat soon :)
Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy you poor thing weddings are stressful enough without the MIL being difficult I hope she comes to her senses and butts out of your big day xx

I was due the day after you erinsmummy it's hard isn't it as the date gets closer I can't believe how the time has flown by xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks mrs duck. i hope she does too! 

Yeah i kind of assumed id be pregnant by now, We should be 7 months pregnant by now! it really upsets me when i think too much about it xx


----------



## angelria

Well I have my HSG test scheduled for Thursday at 10. Hopefully it will flush out any toxins or any blockages and make ttc a little easier. We shall see. Any of you ever had this procedure?


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria I don't have any experience of the procedure but I hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- good luck with your wedding, I bet you're getting excited!

angelria- I've never had that done but hope it goes well! Exactly how does it work?

Thank you everyone for your well wishes with the storm. It was pretty bad but we were very lucky compared to a lot of people and just lost a tree. Our neighbors still don't have power a week later, and it's been around 100 each day.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I also hope the test goes well and isn't painful! I hope it gets you pregnant super fast! :hugs:

Emmy: I hope your neighbors have thier power back soon. Most of everyone I know has thiers back on. Just a few out yet. I'm glad you weren't badly effected. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinzlove have you heard baby's heartbeat on your doppler yet?


----------



## Sirbaby

Emmy0320 said:


> Hi! No specific advice just wanted to say I'm in the same boat! My miscarriage was in February and I currently have my second period after the mc. My ob gave me the geen light to try after two cycles so we are about to get started trying. I'm on CD 4. I'm very anxious but so excited as well!
> 
> What day are you on? Good luck!

So what did they say caused your 2 mmc?


----------



## Leinzlove

No luck yet, Duck!


----------



## Emmy0320

Sirbaby- we don't know. So far tests show I'm healthy (not diabetic, no thyroid probs, ab+ blood type). We are waiting on chromosomal tests from the second miscarriage to see if that tells us anything. Hoping it's just really bad luck. I have a follow up appointment in a week and will talk about more testing then.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I have never had it angelria but think its been talked about on this thread before, if i remember! I hope it goes well and does make conceiving easier! Lienzlove how many weeks are you? My friend couldnt hear heartbeat on doppler till she was nearly 20weeks!! Something to do with placenta was in front? even the midwife had trouble finding it! 

As for me, im due af on thurs, or possibly day after. Have all the usual af signs so pretty sure this month will be like the rest! We would really like a bfp this month because it would mean we could have a 12 week scan before the wedding.


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinzlove what a naughty baby you have already hiding from mummy, I'm sure you'll find it soon xx

Emmy i hope all goes well for you next week x

Erinsmummy I hope you get your bfp and the witch stays away x

Angelria I hope all goes well thursday x


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck erinsmummy.... I hope AF stays away!

leinzlove, I'm sure you'll find it soon and am glad you're doing well!

I got the results from my hcg test last week and it's down to 6! I'm excited I don't have to go for more bloodworm this week and am feeling crampy tonight. Hoping AF comes soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: That's good news that your HCG is nearly normal. I hope AF gets here for you soon. When do you think you might be ready to try again. :hugs:

Duck: Hope you are being good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

leinzlove- we're going to try again asap... after two periods so probably late august or early september. I'm really bloated today but still no af, however I think it's near. I'm just feeling very anxious lately. 

After first mc I was very upset (as we all were) but became excited by the prospect of ttc... gave me something to look forward too. This time I'm just super nervous about the next pregnancy as I don't want it to happen a third time. Trying to be positive though and hoping for the best. I just have this fear that it will happen again and it's something that could've been easily treatable. We've got my one moth followup next week so hoping for as much testing as possible!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, Emmy: I'm so sorry, hun! I couldn't imagine twice. It's awful enough going through it once. I hope AF hurries up and takes a hike, then gets here again so you can TTC. A summer baby would be awesome. :)

Hopefully the testing brings you an easy fix and some relief. Lots and Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## MrsDuck

Any news erinsmummy? The witch is due tomorrow isn't she have you tested? How are the wedding plans coming along?

Leinz I'm being very naughty eating lots of chocolate but I'm just preparing for not being able to eat much for a few days/weeks after my op.

Emmy Im glad your levels are returning to normal, fingers crossed we should start ttc again around the same time I hope we get our rainbow babies soon

Leinz how are you and bubs and developments?


----------



## Erinsmummy

mrs duck, wedding plans are going well! Bridesmaids dresses arive tommorow so looking forward to the girls trying them on! Ive not tested yet, af is due tomorrow so if no af by friday i will test :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh great, I bet you are excited, not long to go now. I hope you get an early wedding present of a bfp, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I keep forgetting to say!! Angelria, i read all 3 books of 50 shades! And i didnt think they were all that good, it didnt make me want to drag OH off to the bedroom LOL, i just thought it was a bit daft! My mum thought the same, didnt see what the hype is about lol, but saying that, i did want to read on to find out what happened, so was hard to put down, but i almost skimmed past the naughty bits cos it made me cringe rather than turn me on hahaha


----------



## MrsDuck

I kind of agree I've finished the 3 books too, I thought the second was the best but overall I don't know what all the fuss is about but like you they kept me gripped I had to read on to know what happened at the end, but then I was disappointed coz it was a crappy ending.


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet we all watch the film when it comes out though, someone said what's his name from the vampire diaries who plays Damon has been approached to play Christian, if that's true I'll be watching.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh yes will watch the film! Although how are they going to do all the porn scenes without it just looking like... well porn!! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't read them. But, I must admit I've been tempted with the hype. :)

Well, things are a little shaken up here. I have to have all my teeth extracted. I can't believe it. I went to the specialist today and its the best option. I have severe periodontal disease. It increases my odds for preterm labor and stillbirth. So, I'm trying to get it done ASAP. It's probably genetic or heriditary based on I'm not to old. But, atleast its caught and I can get rid of it... its to far advanced to save my teeth. But, the disease will be gone immediatley with extraction.

I'm 12w4d. I have my second Dr. appt. on Tuesday. And in two weeks we have scheduled a private gender scan.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Leinz that's awful you poor thing I can't believe you are being so calm about it. I'm glad that it will be gone completely after the extraction though. Any idea how long you have to wait to have it done?

Great news about the early gender scan though I had no idea they could tell you that so early I thought it was around 20 weeks.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh no that's not good :( like mrs duck said though its good your being calm about it. And yeah that's great about the scan, my friend had 1 at 14 weeks and they could tell the sex, crazy what they can do these days! How's everyone else? No ad yet, will test tomoro if not showed, wish me luck x


----------



## MrsDuck

Sending you lots of :dust: I hope you get your bfp xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck- yes, we will have to be ttc buddies! :) I finally jumped on the bandwagon and am reading the first of the 50 shades books. It's going a little slow so far and I haven't quite gotten hooked yet. It's on my kindle, so I don't know what page, maybe 1/3 of the way through though without checking.

Erinsmummy- glad the wedding plans are going well... it will be here soon! Hoping af doesn't show!!!!

Leinzlove- happy things are going wells with the little one and am excited for your gender scan! Now for your teeth, on my! That's super scary! I'm glad as others have said that you have a positive outlook and hope that things go smoothly for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: Yay for no AF. Here's to hoping that she has the best of reasons for staying away.:hugs:

Emmy: Hope you love 50 shades. :)

Duck: 10 days until OP!!!!! :happydance:

AFM: Yes, its the only place around here I could find that would do a gender scan before 18 weeks. They also guarantee it to be correct. I've also did some reading and from 13 weeks ultrasound is 94% accurate and from 14 weeks 98%. Most of it was from just wanting to see the baby.

As for my teeth... I'm not taking it that well. But, I'm in a hurry, trying to lower all of the risks to baby. I find myself just wanting it over with ASAP! My best friend has suggested a second opinion. And she also said that its best they caught it now... It can cause heart disease and all kinds of bad things to your health. But, I don't want to delay for a second opinion, just to hear the same thing. ( I did see a specialist for this news, with lots of Xrays before PG, and 3 visits.) 

I have my general dentist consult on July 19. And as long as I don't need to see a oral surgeon. I'm planning on the extractions for Aug. 1. And I'm getting the whole mouth done at once. Ofcourse, I'll have to see what baby Dr. says... But, I'm thinking he'll agree that we want this done ASAP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy yes fingers crossed timing will be right to be ttc buddies I can't wait :flower: I think the second 50 shades book is better than the first, more of a story.

Leinz you poor thing, but like you say if it is going to affect your overall health then better it is done asap :hugs:

Erinsmummy any news, have you tested?


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm just saving up my wee to test hahahahaha xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Just did a test, it's positive!! But I'm not quite believing it yet, will do a frer later to double check but is def a positive xx will try n post a pic


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay :happydance: :yipee: congratulations xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks :) I can't put a pic up yet cos I'm on my phone, i havnt told oh yet, as we are having some issues :( nothing serious, just don't feel like telling him yet. Im not going to see him till really late tonight, so will speak to him Tomorrow sometime x I'm scared!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh erinsmummy I'm sorry you and oh are having issues I hope it's nothing serious just stresses of preparing last minute wedding plans. If you want to vent please do we are all here to listen if not we understand. I hope the good news of your bfp smoothes it all over xxx :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

I think its just the wedding coming up, and all thats going on with his mum. (shes still not coming to the wedding, her choice) Shes been telling him alot of lies about me, that ive been unfaithfull (100% untrue) And that i told her i was going to stay on the pill behind his back because i didnt want a baby yet. all not true but he had to ask me! All getting a bit much with her at the moment. He will be over the moon when i tell him, i just know MIL will have more to say on the matter with her big gob! We will keep it between me and him for now anyway, not worth it getting back to her! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

What a nightmare for you, what's her problem, she needs to get a life and keep her nose out of your affairs. As for telling lies what a bitch (sorry) it sounds like she is jealous that her little boy has someone else that he loves and it's not just her anymore.

I really hope you have a lovely wedding with or without her being there and the good news of your bfp will make it extra special. I'm really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aw thank you :) well she is a bitch, no doubt about that! How r u anyway? Not long till ur op now is it?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm fine thanks, yup just over a week to go, I can't wait to get it over and done with. I want to get back to ttc x


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I'm so sorry to hear your MIL is being so evil and difficult. 

I'm so happy for your BFP!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

I hope the next week goes quickly mrs duck and u get back to it as soon as poss. Thanks Leinz. I know, shouldn't let the nasty woman bother me really. I don't now how I'm going to keep it all to myself! I want to tell my mum lol, trouble is you tell one person And it always manages to get out. I'll have to tell before my hen night though as people will def guesse that I'm not drinking! :) I dunno what id do without you ladies on here, only thing that keeps me sane through all the ttc and mc. X


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria, how did your hsg test go???


----------



## angelria

I have been off for a couple of days and pop back on to see the WONDERFUL news. Congrats Erinsmummy, I am sooooo very happy for you. I will be praying that this one sticks. Have you told OH yet? I am sorry your MIL is still being a horses butt. OH needs to understand though that if he is marrying you he needs to keep faith and trust in your relationship and remember how his mom is and not believe what she says. She is just trying to cause stress in your relationship and as long as you keep a united front against her, she will eventually have to give up. I will be praying for you. 
AFM- my test went well. No blockages. So I am continuing with the low dose aspirin and vitamins and hopefully with cleaning out my woman areas I will get preggers this month. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry to run, but gotta finish up last minute stuff for my sons 2nd birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: So exciting! I can't wait to hear about your BFP! And you DS is turning 2... I just love kid birthday parties. Did you do a theme?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank you Angelria! I told oh late last night, he was very happy! He took me out today, bought me some clothes, earrings and cooked me lunch and made me a cake lol. As for MIL, oh said earlier he wants to make up with her, he thinks that because I'm pregnant again, she will want to sort things! I said I'm not interested, but if he feels like he's gotta make up with her that's fine, just font expect me too! I'm glad your test went well, really really hoping you get your BFp now, you deserve it! Happy birthday to your son :) hope he has a great party :)


----------



## angelria

I did a sesame street theme. I will post pics tomorrow. I made all the decorations myself from things I found on pinterest. I love that site.


----------



## angelria

Oh and I am happy that OH is pampering you. You deserve it with everything you have been going through lately.


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmmmy: I'm also happy OH is pampering you. You deserve it! :)

Angelria: Sesame Street, that'd be a fun one. :) For DD, I've did Minnie Mouse.


----------



## Emmy0320

I just had to fast forward a few pages when I saw your post Erinsmummy.... CONGRATS!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Praying everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove- I wish you the best during your procedure. They can do amazing things with implants these days, I have several friends that have had one or more for various issues and you cannot tell at all. Just glad your pregnancy is going well!!!


----------



## angelria

Posted pictures of the party decorations and the birthday boy. Everything went awesome yesterday and my son loved everything. Took me 2 weeks to make all the decorations and about 1 1/2 hours to decorate the cupcakes so I was exhausted when the party started. Can't believe my baby is already 2.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9031.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9032.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9065.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aw your little boy is very cute! Looks like he enjoyed it by the smile on his face! The decorations look great too! Hope u had a good time too!


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy I'm really pleased your oh is over the moon about your bfp x

Angelria your little monkey looks like he had a great time x

Leinzlove I love your new avatar so cute x

Emmy I hope you are well x

Pre op tests for me tomorrow then op next Monday


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- how are you feeling?
Angelria- love the party pictures, decorations look great!
Mrsduck- how did your pre op appointment go?

I had my follow up today. Everything is back to normal and I should get my period soon. My ob sent me for blood work to check for several clotting disorders, they took four vials total, one of which was on ice... weird. She said that they won't test me for progesterone deficiencies but she will give me the progesterone suppositories if I want as it can't hurt. She said the treatment is so up in the air that they will just treat for it anyways if I'd like.

I have anther appointment in a month to go over blood results and do a pap. If all is normal we can do karyotyping of my husband and I if we'd like. So I guess the appointment went well, at lest I'm getting the testing I wanted!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Update, ive started cramping and have bleeding, looks like an early MC :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy glad everything seems to be back to normal and you are getting some testing done, it's nice to get some answers isn't it. My pre ops are tomorrow hun x

Erinsmummy I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm so sorry erinsmummy! Let us know if you need anything!


----------



## Emmy0320

Forgot to mention earlier, the cytogenic study showed nothing as they were unable to grow more tissue... Prob because I collected the tissue myself.


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: NOOOOO! Please let be a breakthrough bleed or such. I'm not giving up hope yet. Lots & Lots of :hugs:!!


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I am so sorry. As I have had two in the past 4 months I know what you are going through. My heart is breaking. Make sure you call your doctor so that they can try and run the same tests that Emmy just had done. 
Emmy I started taking baby aspirin every morning (for the blood clotting disorder) with my prenatal and will use the progesterone after I ovulate so that should help the next pregnancy stick according to the doctors. They had me taking progesterone my entire cycle last month and I didn't even ovulate so I took myself off of it and the next day my period showed up. So I am interested to see if I ovulate this month and when. I am CD 14 today and usually ovulate around CD 19-20.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- good call with the progesterone. My doctor said if I take it it would be after I ovulate and until either I get my period or hit 12 weeks. I'm hoping if I do have a clotting issue I can also solve it with aspirin... the idea of heparin scares me a bit.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank you laides, angelria can i ask what your early miscarriages were like? I just dont know what to expect.. 

On a positive note, i had my dress fitting, and this is me in it!
 



Attached Files:







NEW IPHONE DRESS INCLUDED 002.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7


----------



## angelria

Your dress is beautiful and you look gorgeous in it. OH will be in tears when you walk down the isle :) 
The first one I lost at 4 weeks 5 days and the second was 5 weeks 3 days. The first one I had really bad cramping and was very tired so I took a nap and woke up 2 hours later to spotting. Later that afternoon it got really heavy with a lot of blood clots. That continued for 6 days of a very heavy AF with lots of tissue and clotting (TMI I know). The second one was the same way, but no real cramping only some lower back pain. So pretty much everything you get with AF but a little worse. Are you positive it is a chemical? How is the cramping and bleeding now? If you are only having a light flow you could still be pregnant and need to get with your doctor to have them check and make sure you haven't lost it.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank you :) 

Ah i see, so the second one wasnt really all that early :/ Yes im sure as tests are now negitive, and im still bleeding quite a bit.Not had any clots or tissue though. The crampng isnt to bad now. The earliest appointment i could get with my doctor is on monday.


----------



## angelria

Oh yea I did forget to mention as soon as bleeding started my HPT did turn negative. I am sorry. Make sure they try and run some tests for clotting issues. You also might want to try using progesterone after ovulation. Talk with your doctor about both.


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: Your dress is absolutley beautiful. Makes me want to get married again. I'm sorry for your loss, hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks lienz, think I'll b ok once the bleeding stops. Just got to concentrate on the wedding, not long now, 15th of sept!


----------



## Leinzlove

That'll keep you busy! WOW! Less than 2 months!! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy you look absolutely gorgeous in your dress, not long to go now, how exciting xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy your dress is beautiful!

Mrsduck- can I ask now how your appointment went, hehe (now that you've had it)?

Leinzlove- what a great picture of you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Emmy! When I took it I was thinking about the baby. Btw, I should update in here with good news. I went to the Dr. on Tuesday and the Dr. found babies hb via doppler right away. I had been missing it because its what I thought was to low to be baby, 135 bpm. The Dr. reassured me that was normal. I also told the Dr. about my periodontal disease and how I was scheduling a full mouth extraction. He didn't blink an eye and said its good that I get it taken care of and baby should be fine. It felt good hearing this from him. I have been having a hard time dealing with the fact I'm losing my teeth. I'm also feeling that dreading it is probably worse than having it done.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks ladies :)

Lienz all will be fine, i had 5 teeth out when i was 6 months pregnant with my daughter, i had really bad toothache and they just took out the others that were bad at the same time, i wasnt put to sleep as i was preg, which i would have rathered if i wasnt preg!! But i didnt feel a thing, dont know what i got so worked up about!! And as for having the false ones, loads of my friends have them! And you cant tell at all. You have nothing to worry about. I obviously understand why your nervous, but your right, the dread is worse than the actual procedure! Your gonna be just fine! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy my appointment went fine thanks, the consultant just explained the op again and had a look at the position of my vocal chords again then took more blood and said he'd see me Monday so just the weekend to go then under the knife Monday morning eeeeeek

Leinzlove I'm sure you will be fine and great news that your dr didn't bat an eyelid. The fear of our ops are probably much worse than the ops themselves. Do you know when yours will be yet? Great news about the babies heartbeat yay xxx

I hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies. I don't know when my appt. will be. I was hoping I'd know today. However, I went to my consult today and the good news is it can all be done by a General Dentist. The bad news is the procedure costs more than I expected. My dentist wants $1694 just to pull top, and another $1694 to pull bottom. That is terrible to just pull teeth. I can understand the $1980 for my dentures. However, my dental insurance only covers $2000. So, I'm left with $3348.

So, I'm in the process of scheduling other consults. Like with the budget clinic, this clinic that offers dentures as low as $249 set. (Ofcourse I don't want thier cheap dentures.) But, I do want estimates of extraction costs. I wish they could just tell you over the phone. Or I'll stick with my dentist... Max my insurance with having all my teeth extracted, pay $1300 and deal with immediates. Then after the baby gets here... Get my dentures and use another $1000 in insurance. 

Duck: I'm so excited that you will finally be having your surgery. So, that you can get back TTC. :hugs: Many thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery! :hugs: Also please update as soon as you are able.


----------



## angelria

WOW Leinz that is a lot of money. Will they do a payment plan or anything?

Well I am CD 17 and still waiting to ovulate. I am hoping it happens sometime between now and Sunday so that I know I am back on track with my normal cycle. I didn't do the Clomid this month so that may throw it off along with the month long progesterone I took last month. 

Erinsmummy and Emmy how are you doing?

Mrs. Duck I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers during your procedure on Monday.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xx

Angelria I hope you o soon and your cycle gets back to normal x

Leinz that sounds like a heck of a lot of money I hope you get back some lower quotes by shopping around what a shame your insurance allowance doesn't cover it, you poor thing is there away around it by claiming separately for the upper and lower set? X 

Emmy & erinsmummy I hope you are both well x


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure does. My dental insurance has a $2000 maxium per year. Yes, I can get a payment plan on care credit. But, I'm not doing it without looking around. I actually am setting up a consult on Monday with this clinic that bases fees on a sliding scale. I'm hoping this is better.

My bill just came from my baby DR. He works on a prepayment plan. It covers everything except ultrasounds, bloodwork and hospitals fee for labor and delivery. (They estimate what you'll owe after your insurance pays your share.) The bill is $1859 and has to be paid in full by Nov. 9. Thats about $467 month. So with paying that I really have to find a way to get cheaper dental. Especially for the next 4 months.

Angelria: Hoping O gets here NOW!! :brat::brat::brat::brat: :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove- That's so expensive! For everything! This pregnancy I did get the estimated costs for prenatal care and labor and delivery. Our out of pocket expenses were estimated to be about $380 I think... They told us we would have paid about $50 a month. I can't believe you're having to pay over $400, that's horrible. =( Hope you find a better deal for your dental work as well and glad it won't hurt baby!

Mrsduck- I will be thinking about you Monday and hope everything goes smoothly!

Angleria- Hope you ovulate soon and that you're doing lots of bding! Crossing my fingers for you!

Still no period... ugh! I keep having cramps on and off (one day, then nothing for several and repeat) so who knows. I had to do more blood work because the stupid lab drew for the wrong test on one of them (tested for lactate or something instead of lupus). Haven't gotten results back and am not sure if my dr.'s office will call (they usually do within 48 hours). However, I have an appointment next month for an annual and to go over a brac analysis test the did last week (mother died of breast cancer at 48 and figured we might as well test for that while we're testing me for everything else). So basically there's no real news here, just waiting!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hmmm... I don't get it either. I'm in Ohio, also. And $1859 is my 20%. We pay $117 every two weeks for family medical... 

Emmy: I wish AF would show up! It'll be good to get your test results back. :hugs: I'm sorry for the loss of your mother. :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove said:


> Hmmm... I don't get it either. I'm in Ohio, also. And $1859 is my 20%. We pay $117 every two weeks for family medical...
> 
> Emmy: I wish AF would show up! It'll be good to get your test results back. :hugs: I'm sorry for the loss of your mother. :hugs:

Thank you!

I don't want to get into a political discussion here but just want to say that it's situations like yours that make me hope and pray we get good national medical insurance soon. It's only recently that I could get the brac analysis done. A few years ago I was told not to do it because if it came back positive I would never get health insurance again... which is bs in my opinion. I've literally had two gynos tell me in the last five years that if I got it an tested positive I could kiss insurance goodbye unless I was willing to get an elective mastectomy (and pay for it myself) immediately. 

Those costs are outrageous.... I really hope you find a better option. Our insurance is though my husband and it's United Healthcare. I don't know how much he pays a month but he's a cop so the good insurance kind of comes with the risky job. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

We also have United Healthcare... It's premium is about $600 a month. DH's company pays all but about $250 of it... Which is ridiculous! However, our Dental is $50 a month and is through Metlife.

Healthcare is awful in the US! But, what can we do? That is BS, I've never heard of such a thing. I know you can't switch insurances or get insurance because of a pre existing condition. I do know that my previous employer wouldn't cover DH, because his job offered insurance. As DH always says... We are all one serious medical condition away from bankruptcy. 

DD's Dr. Labor and delivery cost a total of $3200 out of pocket. (Should be about 20%). I did have high blood pressure and NST every other day after week 34. Medically induced at 39 weeks with no epidural.

We did get lucky because DD was born with birth defects and her first year cost over $400,000! We didn't pay any of it. Thanks to the Buhrea of Children with Medical Handicaps. That would've bankrupt us. I'm very fortunate there is help.


----------



## angelria

Positive OPK today YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Right on time. And yes lots of BDing going on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my it makes me grateful for the healthcare we get in the uk.

I'm sorry to hear about your mum Emmy I hope all your test results come back ok and where is the witch when you want her? X

Leinzlove I hope all goes well for you with your teeth and that you get some better quotes back x

Yay for O angelria, get bd'ing and I hope you catch that eggy x

Erinsmummy not long to go now x


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Yay for O! Happy BD'ing! May this be the month! :happydance:

Duck: Yay for surgery tomorrow. I hope you aren't to nervous. Wishing you a fast recovery, nothing cancerous... and TTC super soon! :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Wow lienz, I'm with mrs duck, makes you great full for the NHs over here! I hope you find a cheaper solution. Angelria So glad u got ur O! I stopped bleeding yesterday, got doctors in the morning to tell him about my chemical x


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I'm glad the bleeding stopped. I hope the Dr. does something. Lots and Lots of :hugs:

Duck: Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- Woohoo on the positive OPK! Good luck, catch that egg!

Erinsmummy- Glad the bleeding has stopped and you're on your way to recovery.

MrsDuck- Good luck with surgery tomorrow, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck I hope all goes well x thanks ladies, I feel fine in myself, went to the doctors, he said they won't do anything , no tests at all because I've already had a child. He said my Partner could have a sperm count but that's it. As u all know my daughter is from a previous relationship, so I don't see how me having her means I'll def have a baby with someone else! We are going to keep trying anyway! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy that is strange that they won't test. I have had a child also but discovered the blood clotting disorder as to the reason I keep having miscarriages. Maybe try taking a low dose aspirin and see if that helps, but if you do have that then you would have to do blood thinner injections as soon as you find out you are pregnant. Or low progesterone. Maybe try taking it a couple days after ovulation until AF arrives.
Mrs. Duck I am thinking of you today. 
I have a class all week so I won't be on as much, but I am thinking of everyone.


----------



## MrsDuck

erinsmummy that is awful that they won't test, as angelria says maybe try the asprin, I believe it can't do any harm but it may do some good.

Angelria, I hope your class goes well.

Leinz any news on your teeth?

AFM my op seemd to go very well.

I went to the hospital yesterday at 8am and was operated on at 11am which wasn't too much of a wait, I came back around about 12.30 feeling awful a cross between seasick and drunk but not in too much pain.

My sickness kept coming over me in waves and I had 2 doses of anti sickness drug which made me feel really dizzy and therefore sick again and it was so hot in hospital they opened the windows and brought me a fan whic made me feel a little better.

I can turn my head to the left ok but not too much to the right or up or down and they let me go home about 5pm.

I seem to be able to eat everything although it does hurt a little to swallow.

Sleeping was painful last night as the anaesthetic was wearing off and every way I leant I seemed to be putting pressure on it.

My speaking seems to be back to normal which I am really surprised about, I just can't shout.

So all in all it seemed to go well. I have to go back next Tuesday to get my results back, so fingers crossed it's not cancer and I just have this recovery time to get back to normal and once I get my results I will know if I can get back to ttc :happydance:

I will try and post a pic of my neck today which looks quite good considering, although I have to keep the strips on til I return to the hospital next Tuesday, I'm itching to see underneath.
 



Attached Files:







P7240002.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I'm sorry to hear they won't do anything. They should atleast do some tests. My Dr. won't do anything either unless I've had three losses in a row. However, my SIL goes to a different Dr. with having one loss. And they give her more ultrasounds and tested her progesterone. :hugs:

Angelria: Hope the class goes smooth this week. And it passes by quickly. :)

Duck: I'm glad you are out of surgery. I hope you recover fast and get news that you can TTC super soon. :hugs: Prayers and thoughts for good news and no cancer. :hugs: Here is a picture of my sisters scar after she had her thyroid removed. She went on to have a beautiful daughter 11 months after surgery. Hers was caught because she couldn't lose weight. After that my mother, two other sisters were tested and also had to have thier thyroids removed. It runs in families so I have to be tested periodically.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/74603_109525959118618_4745432_n.jpg

AFM: I'm excited about my gender scan on Thursday! I feel team blue but we will see. As for the dental... I have two consults scheduled. One with another regular dentist for Aug. 1. And then for the sliding scale dentist on Aug. 14. I really hate that was the soonest they could see me. I even told them I was expecting and needed to lower the risk to baby ASAP. 

We'll see what estimates they give me and go from there. I may just do the extractions and immediates. Then next year after baby arrives get my dentures. Insurance would cover 50% and I could use some income tax dollars for the rest. I could end up getting $1000 in care credit and interest free for a year. I could afford it in other words.


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck I am glad everything went well and hope your recovery continues to be a fast one. I have a strong feeling that the results will come back to be non cancerous. I will continue to pray for you. 

Leinz do you have a son or daughter now? I am sorry that I can't remember. Do you have a preference on this new little bean? I had a gut feeling that my son was a boy from the beginning. It is kind of like our instincts kick in the moment we become pregnant. I want another boy. I don't know why the thought of a little girl scares me. I am super close with my mom though and would love to have a relationship with someone like I have with her. So I guess I really don't care what we end up with as long as we are able to have another. I can't wait to hear what you are having though. 
Emmy how are you? Any news back on any of your tests?
Erinsmummy any way you can ask them to just run the simple blood tests? Do you have that kind of relationship with your doctor? Do you see a regular OBGYN or a FS? A regular doc may not care or take the time to sort out what the problem is, that is why I switched to a FS. 
AFM- I am in a hostage negotiation class for my job and it is BORING!!!! So glad I only have 3 more days. The good thing is that DH is in it with me so we can help keep each other awake LOL I am 2 DPO and trying to figure out when I want to start my progesterone cream. I got my positive OPK and they have turned negative, but part of me is scared and doesn't want to screw anything up, but I don't want to start it to late either.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I know nothing about progesterone cream. Maybe research it on Dr. Google or put a post here on BNB. 2dpo... I hope this month is it! Can't wait for you to test. Sorry to hear its not a fun exciting class... but a boring one for work.

I have a DD, whom is 15 months old. I wanted my boy first but from the moment I got pregnant I wanted a girl so bad. I dreamed girl. Felt girl. Didn't listen... she was a girl.

This time everything opposite and would like a boy. Not entirely important as if we are blessed I'd like one more child atleast. 

I'm alot more anxious this time around. Also alot more impatient.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies I really hope and pray its not cancerous xx

Thanks for sharing the pic of your sisters scar mine is in the same place I can't wait to see what it looks like under the plaster strips.

Leinz I hope you get some good news and lower prices back and you are able to go ahead with the extraction soon. I'm excited for your gender scan on Thursday xx

What a shame your class is so boring angelria I hope time flies and you and dh get through it ok xx

I hope you are well Emmy and erinsmummy xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks guys i think ill give the asprin a go! Cant do any harm! Mrs duck glad your op went well and i am praying your results come back good :) 

Lienz make sure let us know asap when you know :)

The doctor i saw the other day was new, my usual dr ive had all my life so built up a good relationship with him, so maybe worth me trying him. I saw my friend whos baby is only 3 weeks old today and i felt so jealous! Also just found out my cousin is 12 weeks pregnant. Feel sad :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry you saw your friends baby and found out your cousin is pregnant. Lots and Lots of :hugs:! You'll be holding your forever baby soon.

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/311583_323193271106855_1583106596_n.jpg


----------



## Emmy0320

Lenzlove- It's Thursday... is it a blue or pink bump???? Can't wait to hear!!

MrsDuck- So glad your surgery went well and your voice is back!. It looks pretty good, as far as no swelling in the picture and such. Hoping tests come back that it's nothing serious.

Angelria- My doctor told me that when I start progesterone to start on day 16 of my cycle. My guess is you're probably okay to start it now, esp. since you know you ovulated.

Erinsmummy- Has your husband seen his doctor? Maybe they would be willing to send him for karyotyping (sp?) to screen for genetic things. Overall though that really stinks they won't do any testing... I wish there was a standard protocol for these things because it really in confusing when each doctor does and tells something different. 

For me- AF finally showed up on Tuesday... so we're starting the 6 wwk until ttc, haha. Glad things are back on track. It was taking so long I started to fear I might be pregnant against doctor's orders. I knew I wasn't pregnant, didn't feel it, but always had that in the back of my mind. I have an ultrasound Tuesday to check a cyst they found in June during my 8w ultrasound... nothing serious or important really, just double checking it's back to normal. Yay for the my 3rd period in 2012. Strange when I think of it that way.


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: I hope the cyst is gone. I had one in September that went away on its own by December. :hugs: I'm glad its time to TTC again. I hope the 6 weeks fly.

AFM: Baby is measuring right on and absolutley perfect. My bump is pink! :happydance: I'm shocked as I thought blue... but overjoyed!


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove said:


> AFM: Baby is measuring right on and absolutley perfect. My bump is pink! :happydance: I'm shocked as I thought blue... but overjoyed!

A little girl, how exciting! So very happy that your little lady is doing well!!!! Do you guys have any name ideas yet? 

Just curious as I'm pretty sure I've got the names planned for when baby happens, either way, boy or girl, haha.

Congrats again, so happy that things are going well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! I'm over the moon. It's been such an emotional amazing day. We had our boys name Jason Wyatt. We are still thinking girl names...

Our List
Bella which means beautiful and Priya (Pree ah) means beloved

Middle names: Dawn or Marie (Leaning towards Dawn)


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks hun! I'm over the moon. It's been such an emotional amazing day. We had our boys name Jason Wyatt. We are still thinking girl names...
> 
> Our List
> Bella which means beautiful and Priya (Pree ah) means beloved
> 
> Middle names: Dawn or Marie (Leaning towards Dawn)

Such beautiful names! Bella or Priya Dawn sounds perfect to me! I can't wait to hear what you choose!


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy I hope the aspirin works for you hun, sorry you are surrounded by pregnant ladies and babies at the moment x

Leinzlove yay for team pink, I love the avatar and I'm glad all is measuring as she should x

Emmy only 6 weeks to go, I hope you find your cyst has gone when you have your scan on Tuesday x

Tuesday is results day for me too I really hope it isnt cancer and I can get back to ttc.


----------



## angelria

YAY for a baby girl. Congrats.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Conrats leinz!! very happy for you! 

Sorry not been on fr a few days, had a very busy weekend, went out drinking with OH 3 nights in a row, can tell im not used to it anymore lol. Erin stayed with her dad for th weekend, got her back today! Moving on wednesday!


----------



## angelria

Wow moving time already Erinsmummy? And your wedding is right around the corner. So very exciting. How is everyone else?
I am 8 DPO and going for blood work today to check progesterone and HCG level. Would a blood test show a pregnancy this early? Wondering why they want to check that. I am not getting my hopes up this time. Although the past 5 mo I have been pregnant during 2 of those months so it seems to be an every other month pattern so this would be the next month to get prego if that trend continues.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yep that time already! And wedding in 6 weeks! So very busy! 

I hope ur preg this month angelria!!And yes im pretty sure a blood test does show up pregnancy then. Hope its ur month and you get your sticky!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope the pattern continues angelria and you are indeed pg and I hope all your results come back saying all is ok x

Time is flying by I can't believe it is moving time for you Wednesday erinsmummy, your wedding will be here before you know it x

I've got my results tomorrow so I find out if it is indeed cancer hopefully not, fingers crossed


----------



## Erinsmummy

My fingers are crossed for u mrs duck x


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: How much fun! Drinking with OH! :happydance: Yay for moving! :)

Angelria: I don't think a blood test would show... But it may depending how early implantation occured! I hope there will be no next month, because this on is it! :)

Duck: All my thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Thinking about you this morning Mrs. Duck. Please let us know as soon as you can what the results are. 

Emmy are you still around? How are you doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Its not good news it's cancer! At the time of my op they also took out 3 suspect nodes and 2 of them were cancer too so it has spread I am waiting for ct scan appt. then 2nd op to remove rest of thyroid then over to London to st bartholomews for radioactive iodine treatment


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck I am so sorry to hear that. I am sure nothing I say can ease your pain and fear, but know that I am praying for you.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck... I don't even know what to say, I'm so sorry, I am praying for you too and you know you always have us in here to talk to, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: OMG! I'm sorry, hun! All my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope it hasn't spread that far and you've caught it early. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

So I had blood test done at 8 DPO and my progesterone showed that I ovulated. They also did a HCG test and it came back not pregnant. Does that mean I am completely out? I am scared to go by HPT just for them to come back negative. I am 10 DPO now and was going to wait until tomorrow to test. What do you think. I would have ovulated July 23rd and AF is due this Saturday.


----------



## MrsDuck

I honestly don't know but as they say you aren't out til the witch shows and you could have implanted late so you aren't out yet, I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I would think the blood test could be to early. Its a good sign that you ovulated. I hope this month is the one. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria, blood test could be too early, but if that didn't show up pos i don't think a hpt would yet either. Your not out though! I'm not going to be online much for a while as just moved house and Internet isnt sorted yet. I'll b on every few days though! X


----------



## angelria

AF is due by Saturday so I am going to wait it out and see if she comes before I test. I have had some cramping today so I am feeling like I am out this month.


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria stay positive you aren't out yet xx

Erinsmummy I hope the move went well xx

Afm I have my ct scan Tuesday


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck- I'm so sorry to hear that. :( Please let us know if you need anything and I'm truly hoping it hasn't spread as well... stay strong!

Angelria- Crossing my fingers for you. You're def. not out yet... test on Saturday. Good luck!

As for me, no real news here. I've been busy preparing for the coming school year. Got my blood tests back and all were negative (several anticoagulant tests and a lupus tests). I guess it's good that they were neg, but at the same time that leaves us back at square one, without any answers. Hoping it's just really bad luck I guess. I have an appointment on the 15th and should learn more then.

Almost forgot to ask, Erinsmummy, how was the move? Hope you're settling in!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy that's good news that everything is neg even though I know we would all like answers/reasons. I hope all goes well at your next appointment x


----------



## angelria

Caved and took a test yesterday afternoon and it was negative. I have the feeling that AF will be on time so I am not going to test again until Sunday evening if she still isn't here.
Emmy I am glad that there are no issues with the blood test, but I would be frustrated because I didn't know the cause. I kinda have peace of mind now knowing what was causing the mc for me and that I have a solution. Let us know what happens at the next appt. I have a really busy weekend so I probably won't be on for a couple of days. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry it was a bfn angelria but it wasn't with fmu and still a bit early so I hope you get a surprise bfp on Sunday x


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Sorry to hear about the BFN. :sad1:! Its probably just to early and we'll be updated with your BFP when you test. :hugs:

Duck: I hope you are hanging in there and being good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm petrified of what might show up in my ct scan on Tuesday but I'm keeping myself busy and hoping for the best (that it hasn't spread to anywhere else)


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: It's good to hope for the best. I'm truly hoping and praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## angelria

So AF was due today and she hasn't shown yet. I am to scared to test so I am going to wait until tomorrow evening if she still is not here. Fingers crossed she stays away.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- Glad AF hasn't shown yet... hoping you get your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Yay! I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away. :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed she doesn't show x


----------



## angelria

So I got a BFP but I think it is kind of faint for 14 DPO. Maybe late implantation. I am to afraid to get my hopes up with the past two chemicals. I will call the doc in the morning and see what they want me to do. I am just praying that this one is my sticky one.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9214.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

I can see a line yay congratulations x :happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey only just managed to get on here! Move went ok! I've moved 8 miles from where I've always lived So a bit strange! Angelria I see the line, I understand you don't want to get your hopes up, I really really do hope you get your sticky now!! Hoping I get my BFp again soon, af due on sat.


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck I am thinking about you. Please let us know how things go tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks angelria x
Have you tested again or made an appoinent to see your dr about your good news? x 

I'm glad the move went well erinsmummy, now the big build up to your wedding, not long to go x

I got my appointments in the post today, my results on thursday, pre ops next Tuesday then my next surgery next Friday I'm glad they aren't making me wait too long.


----------



## angelria

No I haven't made my appt yet. I figured I would wait until next Monday. They won't see you until 7 weeks and I am only 4 right now. I always lost the pregnancy around 5 weeks so I want to wait it out until then. I am just continuing with the low dose aspirin and progesterone to help maintain the pregnancy for now. I did speak with the nurse and she said that is what I need to do up until I do finally see the doctor. And I don't have any more tests at home and didn't get a chance to go by the store to get more so I haven't tested again. AF still hasn't shown so I figure I am still pregnant.


----------



## MrsDuck

They won't see you til 7 weeks??? Thats awful, so they don't take bloods to make sure all your levels are ok? I really hope this is your sticky bean and all goes well for you xx


----------



## angelria

No I told the nurse today everything I had been going through and she didn't seemed concerned. I know that there is nothing they can do to stop a mc if it is going to happen so I am just hoping for the best and trying to put it out of my mind until I go in again. 

I thought you had an appt for something tomorrow for some reason. I guess I misunderstood. Well it seems like you have a few for the next couple of weeks so keep us updated. I have grown really attached to you girls and think of you often. 

Erinsmummy I am glad your move went well and you are getting everything unpacked and where you want it.


----------



## MrsDuck

I really hope everything goes well for you this time angelria i really do. I don't know where I'd be without all you ladies on bnb keeping me strong xx

Yes I have my ct scan tomorrow so hopefully they will tell me the cancer hasn't spread fxd


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Congratulations! Thats a beautiful BFP! I'm truly hoping that this bean sticks. :hugs:

Erinsmummy: I'm glad you are moved and that it went ok. :happydance: I'm also very hopeful that AF doesn't show up and you are about to update this thread with your BFP! :hugs:

Duck: I'm sorry you are going through all this. I can't imagine. I hope you are being good to yourself. I'm truly hoping your CT scan shows that it hasn't spread. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM: Well, I've seen like 4 dentists now. And I've found one that will do my dentures for $1800. (Ends up being $700 after insurance pays.) The thing is this dentist won't do my oral surgery. She also referred me to an out of network Oral surgeon. So, I had to find one that does. I succeeded and paid him a visit today. He said he'd do top and bottom extractions with novacain for $2000. (That's $1200 cheaper than other quotes I've recieved.) Catch is he'll do it in two visits. I was hoping to have it done all at once. Secondly, I will go two months from the second visit without any teeth at all. I absolutley hate this... but I really need to save all the money I can. And $900 is so much better than paying $3400. 

Well I could've had dentures placed the same day. However, for a better fit I've decided to wait 2 months for my gums to heal. Also if they don't work out... My insurance won't cover another set for 5 years!

I have scheduled my first round of oral surgery to extract upper teeth. It's next Monday Aug. 13. All I have to do is get the written approval tomorrow from the baby Dr. He has already given verbal approval to me... So, I don't see why he won't.

I'm just thankful... that my weeks of searching. And seeing all these dentists has paid off. I'll save $2500 cash... and not need any care credit. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz that's great news that you have managed to find someone who will do it cheaper, it's still a lot of money and a horrible process you have to go through but at least it is all happening fairly quickly for you. I hope it all goes as well as it possibly can xx


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck will they tell you the results today? I don't know where you live, but here in Florida we have to wait a couple of days. It is something more serious than anything I have ever had done so I am sure they would put a rush on something like that and not make you wait. Do you have a pretty big support system at home?


----------



## angelria

Leinz I am glad you found somewhere much cheaper. I understand them wanting to do two separate appts. That is a lot of trauma in your mouth to have them all done at once.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm just back from my ct scan all went fine it only took about 10 mins the contrast dye made my heart pound like made and gave me a funny taste in my mouth but nothing serious so I just had to sit and wait 15 mins to make sure I was ok before being allowed to leave.

Unfortunately they make you wait a week for the results so I won't know if the cancer has spread or not til my pre op assessment next Tuesday aaaaaargh I'll never moan about the tww again


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just had a call from the hospital asking if I can go back tomorrow so that they can scan more of me WTF?? I can't help but feel very negative now it certainly isn't a good sign


----------



## angelria

Did they say why? Did they see something they were unsure of or the tech just didn't get all the shots they needed? Yea I never like when they call me back so quick or call me back in. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks angelria, he just called and said would I be able to go back as they would like to scan a bit more of me so I don't really know and I don't suppose I'll know until my results next Tuesday but it is a bit worrying, hopefully I am worrying over nothing xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, Duck... how awful. I'm sorry you are going through this. They probably just missed a scan or two. Still they should give you a proper reason. I'm praying and thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Duck I'm sorry your going through this, I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Back from my second ct scan and apparently they were meant to scan me far enough down to include the lungs but they only scanned the top part yesterday so it sounds like or I'm hoping it was just a mistake on their part yesterday but I suppose I'll know more on Tuesday x


----------



## angelria

oh good. Sounds like it was just a mistake on their part. I am sure Tuesday can't get here fast enough for you.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope so, Tuesday seems ages away but I know it will soon be here x

How are you are you still poas?


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- Glad you survived your move! I bet you're getting excited for the wedding, how exciting!

Angelria- I see the line! :) Woo hoo!!!! Hoping it sticks for you too... any more tests?

Leinzlove- Glad you found someone to do it for cheaper! 2500 is a big difference. As hard as it will be to go two months I think you're making the right choice, better to have them fit right than be SOL.

MrsDuck- I'm sorry you had to go back but so glad it sounds like it's only because they made a mistake. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for next week!

Nothing new for me, which I guess is good news for now!


----------



## angelria

I did take another test 2 days ago. A digi test and it gave me the beautiful word "PREGNANT". I am feeling really good right now. Some cramps and really tired but other than that I am good. I got on the scale this morning and I am down 1 lb LOL so that is a plus. The less I weigh when I go for my initial visit on the 23rd the better. I am just hoping and praying that my little bean is progressing nicely in there.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's great news angelria I'm really pleased for you, you must be over the moon xx


----------



## angelria

um I am not really excited yet. Kinda strange. I don't think it will feel real until I see the baby and a heartbeat. When you have losses like we have I think you always have that fear in the back of your mind. I am just trying to stay positive and just put it in God's hands.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean it robs you of your enjoyment about being pregnant. I'm sure everything will work out fine this time and you'll get your rainbow baby xx


----------



## angelria

So the hubby talked me into making a transfer at work early since I have lost two pregnancies already and he is afraid of taking the risk with this one. So today should be my last day on the road as a deputy sheriff for the next ummmm YEAR. Goodness, I don't know what I am going to do with myself on light duty.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck I'm still thinking of you x
Angelria I'm very happy for you, I get why your not excited, it's hard to be, but chances r things will b fine this time round and taking it a bit easier at work can only be a good thing. As for me, ad is due today, no sign as of yet but not gettin my hopes up. Final wedding dress fitting on tues x


----------



## MrsDuck

Deputy sheriff wow I bet that was exciting you are going to be bored stiff on light duties but it's in the best interest of bubs x

Erinsmummy so exciting are you getting you hair and makeup and everything done as a run through? That's what I did for my final fitting x


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I'm so glad things are still going well!!! Hoping they continue to go that way! My husband is a cop too. :) I'm sure light duty will be a little (okay maybe a lot) less exciting but if it helps baby it will be so worth it! 

Erinsmummy- Crossing my fingers for you! Hope AF stays away!

I've got a whole bunch of ovulation pains today, yuck. Still can't try though so no real news here!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's no fun wtt is it? When are you going to start trying again Emmy?


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I think your hubby has the best advice! So happy bean is sticking! :happydance:

Emmy: I hope your limbo ends soon. :hugs:

Duck: I wish you weren't WTT! :hugs:

AFM: I may be missing in action... Oral surgery on Monday, don't know what that'll take out of me.


----------



## angelria

Well unfortunately we lost this pregnancy also. I think we are going to take a break for a couple of months. After 3 mc in 6 months I need a break.Thanks for all the support ladies and I will be staying on here to keep in touch with you.


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm so sorry Angelria! :( I logged on specifically to see how you were doing and was hoping for better news for you.

I understand wanting a break. MrsDuck- I can start trying after my next period so in about a month, but I'm not sure if we will. I may wait until October to plan for a June baby (I'm starting teaching this fall) as I don't feel right about going on maternity leave my first year. However, I'm also just so afraid of miscarrying again and having to take time off so soon after starting. I know I don't feel any different that any of us- just really don't want to go through the whole process again. So who knows, we've decided that we will cross that bridge when we get there!


----------



## MrsDuck

No angelria I'm so very very sorry :hugs: I totally understand you taking a break ttc is so stressfully and then you fall pg and it's even more stressful. I will miss you, if you decide to come back I'll still be here wtt. Take care hun xxx

Emmy I totally understand your dilemma too, what a touch decision xx

Leinzlove your op is Monday isn't it I really hope all goes well for you xx

No change here for me still waiting for scan results....come on Tuesday


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: So very sorry, hun! :hugs:

Emmy: I'd try in September for a June baby. I'm a June 27 baby and concieved late September... So maybe thats telling you to try after next AF. :hugs: This is going to be your rainbow.

AFM: I'll be back... Surgery tomorrow. Not excited about it, but ready to get it over with.


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz I hope all goes well for you tomorrow, is it at the hospital or at a dentist surgery?

When you are feeling up to it pls let us know how it all went x


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Duck! I will... I have no idea what I'm in for. It's surgery performed by an Oral surgeon. The dentist I found to do my dentures for $700 after insurance sent me to him. My first fitting isn't until October 23, and from what I understand takes 4-6 weeks... going once a week. I think it'll be early December before I have teeth.

I will have novacain and IV drip. My blood pressure will be monitored. I think its the normal procedure for anyone having it done. I will be put on Penacillin in case of infection and I'm thinking regular tylenol for pain.

My instructions are the same pretty much for someone not pregnant. I'm unable to drive for 24hrs or care for small children. But, DH took off 2 days to help me. 

Also my insurance won't cover the extra consults I had... So, I'm looking at around $200 for consults. I know right... I got my bill today saying "Maxium procedures allowed".


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria :( I'm so sorry, I can't believe it, I do understand u wanting to have a break though. Af arrived on Saturday, but I'm ok with it as this means I can get incredibly drunk on my hen night and wedding day! And hopefully I'll be so relaxed after wedding that URL just happen. Lienz good luck for your surgery! Hope all goes well. Emmy hope your well, and u mrs duck. Again, Angelria I'm so gutted for you, really wanted this to b it for you. Please stay on here through your ttc break, would miss you if you left!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck, I'm doing my make up myself, having hair practice next week, my cousin is doing it! Final fitting tomorrow!! X


----------



## MrsDuck

It's good that he is being very thorough though and as horrible as it may be not to have teeth for a while if you rushed into having new teeth earlier it might harbour infections so better that you wait. You know how quickly time passes you'll have your teeth in no time.

It's good that there doesn't seem to be any complications with you being pg and you'll have your hubby off for a couple of days to wait on you hand and foot x

I hope all goes well leinz x

Erinsmummy I'm sorry the witch got you, let your hair down and enjoy yourself on your hen do. Have a fun time at your final fitting tomorrow so exciting so are you all ready for your big day now is everything in place?


----------



## Leinzlove

Didn't go so well. I met the same oral surgeon, I met last week. Well he scheduled my surgery for today. He was 45 minutes late... then he was mean! He said that periodontal disease is elective. I said I have a diagnosis that theres nothing else that can be done. I got a referral also from my dentist. He was an all go last week with my OB's approval which I took with me today.... Well, he wouldn't do it. DH took off time from work to care for DD and everything. Now I don't know where I go... another dentist. I don't think I give up. 

I hate the risks to baby. Even the American Pregnancy Association says the disease poses more risks to the fetus and newborn than having the procedure done. 

Well then he said my gums wouldn't be so swollen if I cared for them properly. (Which I do.) I said I'm pregnant with severe periodontal disease. I left the office and tears of frustration fell. I had a hard time spilling it all to DH. So, I have all of my teeth. What a waste of time. 8 Months, 4 specialist visits, 4different dentists and nowhere.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh leinz I'm so sorry hun that's awful news especially when it was all booked and you had worked yourself up ready for today all that stress for him not to do anything, it's disgusting. Why had he agreed to do it and given you a date for the op if on op day he was going to refuse???? It doesn't make sense! 

Oh you poor thing I'm not surprised you cried.

Is there anyone else that can do it? I know you got a few quotes.

I'm just in utter disbelief xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Afm just got back from the hospital where it was semi good news the cancer doesn't appear to have spread to anywhere else but my lymph nodes are all swallen which is a sign of cancer so at the same time as taking out the remainder of my thyroid the nodes are coming out too. It's a big op and it will affect many nerves, blood vessels etc and I will look like I've had a stroke to begin with as the nerve from the corner of my mouth will be affected which may or may not come back. Also I have to have a few more openings over my neck so I'm going to look like a patchwork quilt but never mind. The op will be about 3 and a half hours then I'll be in hospital for a few days and have drains in my neck plus af will be here to stick her oar in. But all in all the news could have been worse.


----------



## angelria

So very light bleeding on Friday, HEAVY on Saturday and Sunday. Some clotting, but not near what I had the last 2 mc and light bleeding yesterday, now nothing. I am usually spot on 6 days of bleeding and at least 4 of them heavy so this is odd for me. But I am glad it is done and I can move on. Taking this month off as DH will be working out of town when its time to ovulate. I am ok with that as I do need a break, but we will resume next month.


----------



## angelria

Duck I am glad you news was somewhat positive. So happy it hasn't spread, but I hate the long road you have ahead of you. My problems seem pale in comparison to what you are going through. My hormones have got me a bit depressed the past couple of days so I am trying to shake this funk I am in and realize I could have it a lot worse. When is your next surgery? do you have it scheduled yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria :wave: I'm so glad you are back xx

So sorry you had to go through this again but I'm glad you are staying positive and trying again. If you are feeling down come on here to vent we'll help make you feel better xx

Why don't you do something nice when your dh comes back go visit somewhere or have a nice day out something cheery xx

Thanks for checking up on me, I'm trying to stay positive myself and hopefully everything will go well and I'll only have to wait 6 months to get back to ttc.

My surgery is scheduled for this Friday but then I have to wait 6-8 weeks for my radiation treatment for the wounds to heal then at least 6 months after that but at least things are moving as quickly as they possibly could xx

We are all having a pooey time of things at the moment on this thread but hopefully that is all going to turn around soon starting with your wedding erinsmummy. How did your last dress fitting go? x

Emmy I hope you are well x


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- So sorry AF came. However, I will say honeymoons are a great time to conceive. My first preg. I did so on our honeymoon (well actually two days before the wedding... but who needs to know that, haha). Have a few drinks and let nature take its course. :)

MrsDuck- So glad that cancer hasn't spread. The timeline stinks as far as having to wait but better to be healthy. I agree, good news all in all... and you're certainly due for some good news!

Leinzlove- I can't believe that they did that to you! I'm not sure where in Ohio you are, but the dentist I see is AWESOME. I hadn't been in 8 years (undergrad then grad school without dental insurance) and they were great. No guilt and very kind. I was lucky and only needed a few fillings but it I was so pleased with them compared to dentists I'd seen in the past. I'd be happy to pass it along. I'm in Lancaster, about 30m southeast of Columbus. 

Angelria- take some time to pamper yourself!

For me- My annual pap is tomorrow and will go over results. We shall see how it goes. I will get the results from my breast cancer gene test, so hoping I don't have the gene.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Emmy

I hope all goes well with your pap and I hope your results come back saying that you don't have the breast cancer gene.

When do you get your results?


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I'm so happy the cancer hasn't spread. It's good that it was caught in time. :hugs: I'm sorry though that you have to have such awful procedures. :hugs: I hope the next months go fast and you stay well. All my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Angelria: I'm sorry for your loss. Your forever rainbow is coming. :hugs:

Emmy: I don't know... PM the dentist's phone number... I'm 45 mins from Cleveland so further North. I'm calling my insurance company today for advice. I also plan on reporting this dentist as a grievance. I also hope you don't have the breast cancer gene. All my hugs!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks leinz and I hope you have better luck with the next dentist and I don't blame you for reporting that dentist.

Please keep us posted on how you are doing xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Lenzlove- sent you the info

MrsDuck- I got the results today (did the test at my mc follow up last month). I DO NOT have any of the mutations! Great news. My ob was out on a delivery so I saw the CNP for the pap, everything went fine. Only bad thing is that because my doctor was out we couldn't talk about more testing or the progesterone. The CNP said to call for the progesterone Rx and I should be able to get it called in to my pharmacy. 

Overall good news. Although I certainly am sick of pelvic exams... as I'm sure we all are. I decided to count while waiting forever and I think I've had 6 pelvic exams (including today) and three internal ultrasounds since January. Sick of taking my clothes of for strangers, haha.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy that's really great news :happydance: 

It sounds like you have a really helpful dr but I know what you mean about examinations x

When are you going to start trying again? X


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: That is to many exams. :hugs: I'm glad you have no mutations! :happydance: Have you decided when you will be TTC? 

Thanks for the dentist information, Emmy. However, I ended up calling the insurance company and they gave me three dentists... All about 40 miles away. Well one of them wasn't even a dentist. I have scheduled a consult for Sept. 6. We will see what they say.

How are you feeling Duck?


----------



## Emmy0320

I think we will wait two more periods before TTC... making it 3 after the mc. My second period is due in a week or so, third will be end of september making early October TTC time. Getting a little anxious!


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz you poor thing I hope you can get it all sorted, what a nightmare for you xx

Emmy October will be here before you know it xx

Erinsmummy I hope you are well and everything is now ready for your big day xx


AFM I'm finally back home now.

I went in at 8am Friday went into surgery about 10.30am and woke up at 3.30pm. I have been cut across my thoat and continued up each until behind my ears then I've been stapled back together again as apparently it is the best way of getting the neatest scar (my consultant so I just found out also does cosmetic surgery, which explains why his scars are so neat) but at the moment I just look like Frankenstein minus the bolts!

The consultant thought he had put my body through enough on this visit so there are 2 suspect nodes which I need to have tested for possible cancer which he hasn't removed as they were very difficult to get to and he didn't think they looked cancerous, so its more of a waiting game just now.

I had to have 2 drains in my neck running along the wounds which hurt like hell removing, one yesterday and one today (they just pull them out!).

If anyone isn't squeamish and want to see a photo of my neck hubby took some photos yesterday which I can show you?

I hope I am now on the road to recovery.


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Yay for October! I hope you fall pregnant right away! Sounds awesome a July baby. :happydance: I hope it gets here fast! :)

Duck: I'm sorry to hear all that you are going through. It sounds awful. Why do you have to have Chemo? Why isn't removing the nodes enough? I don't think I can handle seeing a picture. Sound horrific. I hope the nodes he didn't remove are not cancerous and its all gone. :hugs:

AFM: Brothers wedding was perfect. I had a wonderful time. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the new avatar leinz x

I'm glad you had a lovely time at your brothers wedding x

I need to have the radioactive iodine treatment because there will still be microscopic cancer cells inside me which will be killed off as they absorb the radiation hopefully leaving me cancer free


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck, I see. That sucks! How long will you have to have treatment? I just can't wait for it to be over leaving you cancer free. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I just have to wait til I have healed from this surgery then the treatment is just swallowing capsules filled with radioactive iodine that's it. But then I'm radioactive so I'm in quarantine until my radiation levels fall to a level safe for others to be around me. Then I'll be scanned to check the radiation is working hopefully I will only need one dose then I should be allowed home after about a week, so the worst should hopefully be over.

So I assume there is nothing more you can do about your teeth now til your appnt on 6th? You poor thing, waiting is awful xx


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck- I hope you're feeling better soon and that the worst of it is over. Crossing my fingers the radiation isn't too tough on you! How are you doing?

Leinzlove- Glad you had a great time at your brother's wedding!

For me- Got my second period, otherwise no real news, here! Signed up for a disability coverage at work ($30 a pay) that will pay me during maternity leave (when it happens), so that's a start! First day of school is Monday for us, so I'm getting pretty excited to finally start teaching, and a little nervous!

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Emmy I'm not too bad thanks, I get my staples and stitches out Tuesday so I should start to feel better after that, it's sleeping that's the problem as I can't lie down so it's like trying to sleep on an aeroplane.

How exciting, teaching is going to be so rewarding if not a little scary to start. That's great news about the insurance for maternity pay, so are you just waiting for your 3rd cycle and then going to start ttc again? Xx

Leinz, erinsmummy and angelria I hope you are well xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: How exciting! The beginning of the school year. That is awesome about maternity leave. May places the leave is unpaid. :) I hope you fall preggo as soon as you are ready to TTC.

Duck: Thats great that you'll get the stitches out on Tuesday. :) It won't be long before you are TTC. Every day is one day closer. :) I hope you are sleeping better in no time.

AFM: I think I'm coming down with something. Sore throat all day today and feeling icky. I get to see Zoela again on Tuesday. I'm excited about that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw leinz I hope it doesn't hit you too bad and you are feeling better in no time xx

Leinz who is zoela?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Duck! Zoela (Zo Ella) is what we named the lil girl I'm expecting. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry for being thick, of course doh, it was early on a Sunday morning obviously my brain was still asleep. Exciting, we want to see pics xx


----------



## angelria

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I have been stalking every so often. Been busy this month with DH out of town and working and taking care of the LO by myself. So glad I am not a single parent. It is exhausting and I have no idea how they do it. We are in the middle of trying to deal with this hurricane out in the Gulf of Mexico so I have to get back to work. I will try and get on later to type more. Hope everyone is doing well. Miss you girls!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria nice to see you :wave: I hope you are well xx

I hope the hurricane passes you by without too much damage x


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Stay safe, hun! I couldn't imagine being a single parent, either.:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Some good news for a change the consultant is confident he got all the large cancer cells so no more surgery for me yay, so just waiting on my wounds to heal then I can have the radioactive iodine treatment and I'm finally on the road to recovery.

By the way removal of staples doesn't hurt at all, I didn't even flinch once it was fine

Xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies! I havnt been on for a while, been stalking a bit but not had time to type! 

Mrs duck im glad you should be on the road to recouvery soon :)

Angelria, i have been a single parent, not for long (6months) but that was enough! Hardest thing ive ever had to do, its so lonely. I hope your feeling ok!

Lienz lovely name!! I really like it.

Hope everyone else is ok, as for me ive been poorly :( sore throat and bad cold ect, OH has been working lots as has a new job so ive had to look after LO while being ill which wasnt much fun, im getting better now though! Me and OH had a big row the other day, about nothing really, we never argue really, not like that so was horrible so close to the wedding! Its all just stress though, new job, wedding, money,being ill ect. He found a lump in his mouth also so is having to have that checked out which he is stressing about! Never thought id say this but i kind of wish me and OH just quickly got married in a registry office, job done! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi erinsmummy I hope you are feeling better soon and I hope your ohs lump turns out to be nothing. Getting married is a stressful time so its understandable that you are stressed. So exciting only 2 weeks to go til your big day xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I'm so happy to hear the large cells are gone and no more surgeries are required. Let the healing begin, its time for your forever baby. :wohoo: How long do you think it'll be? Before you can TTC? I know not soon enough. But, I'm ready to follow your 9 months. :)

Erinsmummy: I have missed you. I know all about the rowing of stress. I'm sure thats what it is. I woke up on my wedding day with the biggest cold sore. It was fright. It wasn't long after I got the bridesmaids together, that I was wishing I also didn't hassel. But, it'll be so wonderful. You'll treasure the day your whole life. Are you having a honeymoon? I can't believe your BIG day is almost here! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks leinz x I have to wait til my wounds have healed so that there is good blood flow so 4-6 weeks for the radiation treatment then I have to wait til the radiation is out of me otherwise the baby has a high risk of developing cancer so 6 months. The best way to get rid of radiation is to shower and hair washing so I'll be having 10 a day haha xx

How are you? X


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope it goes fast. That seems like forever. I didn't realize radiation takes so long to leave your system. I'm glad you are on your way and cancer free. :) 

I'm doing ok.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ok get your reading glasses on!!

DISASTER!! We have had trouble with our marriage license! We were due to get our marriage license the start of this week, but a few days before i noticed OHs passport was out of date so couldnt be used as ID.So i told him he would need to get hold of his mum to get his birth certificate instead. (you all know about his mum... We still dont talk to her and shes refusing to come to our wedding stll) So he asked her and she seemed ok, said she would get it and he could pick it up 2 days later, but when he went to get it she wouldnt let him have it!! So i ordered him another one on priority, whch was suppose to come on weds, but it didnt! Yesterday was our last chance to get to the office and get the license! So we are stuffed. Cant legally get married on the 15th. So we are having to postpone by 2 weeks. New date is 29th. Im so upset :( OH is working alot at the moment so im spending evenings alone so just feeling down. My hen night is tomorrow and i havnt see OH properly for days and not seeing him tonight or tomorrow either!! Just feeling so crapy :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh erinsmummy :hugs: you poor thing, why can't his out of date passport be used? It is only to confirm he is who he says he is and it still shows his name, age and a photo of him. I can't believe you are having to delay. Can you get your same venue 2 weeks later? As if weddings aren't stressful enough :hugs: it must be hard not seeing much of oh at the moment too. I hope you have a lovely time on your hen night and hopefully it takes your mind off all the wedding stresses for a short while xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Mrs.Duck- SOOOO glad they got all of the cancer!!!!!! 6 months will go by so quickly. Again, I'm so happy you're officially on the road to recovery. Yay for no more surgery!

Angelria- Stay safe with all of the storms your way! Any news or plans on trying?

Leinzlove- Can't wait to see some pictures! Love the name too. How are you feeling?

Erinsmummy- I'm so sorry about the marriage license. What a huge disappointment. :( I understand you being upset and hope that everything works out with your new date, vendors etc. Just think, in a few years you'll have quite the story to tell when you think back on your wedding. At the end of everything you'll be husband and wife, and that's what's really important. I also thought it would have been much easier to go to the courthouse! Why didn't we listen to others that said the same thing, haha.

First week of school went well. It's been a little crazy but good overall. I'm excited for the long weekend!


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: What hogwash! I hate how life always seems to throw curve balls. I hope the date change didn't interfere with your other wedding plans. :hugs: I hope you can spend more time with your SO really soon. :hugs:

Emmy: Thanks hun. Feeling good. I'm glad to hear you survived the first week of school. Have a wonderful weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz let us know how you get on at the dentist on Thursday xx


----------



## angelria

Well hello girls!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. I have been keeping myself super busy lately and haven't had much time to even think about ttc. However this weekend I did sit down and realized when my hubby came home on a short break from his work trip we DTD and it was the day before O so there is still a chance I could get preggers this month. Watch, it is the one month I didn't want to ttc or get pregnant at all and it will probably happen. Don't get me wrong, I will not be discouraged if it does happen by any means. But we have a cruise coming up at the end of this month. Disney cruise with our son and another cruise in January for our 10 year wedding anniversary and I am trying my hardest to lose a few pounds before then. Plus it would be nice to be a little lighter when I do finally fall pregnant. This last miscarriage depressed me so I put a few pounds on. 

Erinsmummy did you get everything worked out for the wedding? 

Mrs. Duck I am happy everything is healing up nicely and you are on to your treatments. How are you feeling right now? 

Leinz any more news on your teeth? I may have missed your update somewhere on that, but did you find someone else to do it?

Emmy I am glad your first week of school went well. When are you and DH going to start trying again or are you already?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria I'm glad you are well and I'm glad you have been keeping yourself busy xx

That sounds so exciting having 2 cruises coming up, you'll have a wonderful time x

Everyone says as soon as you stop trying you will fall pg so you probably will have caught which I know you'll be over the moon at x

I'm not too bad thanks, my neck is still swollen and I'm still in pain. But it's getting better slowly. I just can't wait to have the radioactive iodine treatment now so then at least I will have a ttc date to look forward to, at the moment I'm in limbo x

We're you affected by Isaac in the end?


----------



## angelria

No just some rain, which we needed.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I'm glad you weren't affected by Issac. :) I still hope you see your BFP this month. :) It would be something going on your cruises looking very pregnant. :) There wouldn't be much that would be off limits! :)

I go to the dentist in the morning for yet ANOTHER consult. I'm so sick of it all! This is the last time. If he won't do the surgery... I'm opting for a good cleaning.

Duck: Oh I can't wait to hear your TTC date! Do you know the whereabouts of when it'll be. (Just a guess?)


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz I've got everything crossed for you x

Angelria I'm glad you weren't affected by Isaac x

Emmy how are you? When are you back ttc? x

Erinsmummy have you managed to sort everything out with your wedding? x

Leinz it should be around 6 months til I can ttc again but that depends on how quickly I can get the radiation out of my body x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey ladies im good, wedding plans are sorted now thankfully! Just going to b 2 weeks later! Af was due yest but no sign as of yet, just got to hope I guese! Wow lots has been going on, Angelria I hope we both get BFps this month and that they stick this time! Lienz Im sorry it's all been such a nightmare for u, I hope this next consult goes well. Mrs duck really hope you can def get ttc in 6 months at least :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi erinsmummy I'm glad you have got everything in place now for your wedding that must be a huge weight off your shoulders, you'll have a wonderful day xx

Leinz how did your appnt go today?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi I can't stop as a bit busy but will come on tomorrow! Just wanted to let you all know I got my BFp today! Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulation erinsmummy I'm sooooo happy for you, yes it will definitely be 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- WOOHOO!!!! Third time will be the charm! What great news, you needed it and deserved it with all the past and current wedding drama! I'm so happy for you and will be hoping everything works out for you!!!!!

MrsDuck- Glad you're healing but sorry to hear you're still in pain. When is the iodine treatment again? I know I've read it in the past but since I'm only getting on here on weekends now I'm a little blurry on the date! :) Hope you continue to feel better each day!

Leinzlove- How did your consult go? I will be crossing my fingers that everything works out!

Angelria- I've also put a few pounds on after each miscarriage. I think part is depression but really believe each pregnancy has changed my body, however brief they may be... esp. the first when my belly reached the "def. popped a little" stage. Things just aren't as tone as they were before, not that my abs were ever really that tone, hehe. Hoping you get lucky this month... one day before ovulation is almost ideal!

For me I've just been busy with school. I think I'm about to ovulate and could try but we are going to wait one more month. I should get my next and third period in about two weeks or so and then we will start trying. I'm kind of nervous. I've been so busy with school being new and all that I'm there from 7-5 every day, and then bring work home with me. I've been SOOO tired with my past pregnancies that I just hope I survive and can still get my work done with the next. I almost feel like it's not the right time now (because I'm so busy) but know that it really is. I'm sure if it happens I'll survive. Too bad we can't rely on tons of coffee when pregnant, that would make such a difference if we could! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Emmy sorry you have been really busy but at least it's kept your mind off the stresses of ttc. It's great only a month to go before you get back to it. I don't think there is ever the perfect time to be pg but you find a way x

Leinz how did your appnt go Thursday x

I'm still not sure when my radioactive iodine treatment will be I'm waiting on a letter from the London hospital, not too long I hope x


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I am sooooooooooooooo excited for you. Yes I agree with everything you have been through lately you deserve it. I am sure that this will be your sticky bean.

I took a test yesterday and it was BFN. I am due to start tomorrow so I think I am just going to wait it out and see if she shows. My chin is breaking out and that usually happens when AF is on her way. I have had MAJOR sore boobs for almost 2 weeks now which is not normal for me so I don't know what is going on there. Maybe just my hormones still out of whack from the last pregnancy. 

Yes Emmy it is really hard to lose the weight with everything going on. And to top it off DH decided he wanted to be intimate yesterday and when I took my shirt off the first thing he does is slap my belly. WTH????? I was like... You know I am depressed about my body why would you hit the fattest part of me. He said "Not the fattest part" and I was like so I am fatter somewhere else? He said WAY TO RUIN THE MOOD and stormed off calling me a bitch. WOW! You act like an asshole and I am the bitch??? Yea needless to say we didn't speak for a while and when we finally did he called me conceited and said that everything comes back to my weight. UGH MEN!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw angelria so sorry your hubby is being a shit and on top of your bfn :hugs: I hope he buys you a huge bunch of flowers when he stops to think how horrible he was xx

Next month you'll be ttc buddies with Emmy and you'll both get your bfp xxxx


----------



## angelria

No... hubby thinks he is totally in the right so there will be no appologizing or flowers on his behalf. And just went to the potty and there is some spotting so AF is on her way. Which is fine because I was wanting to take this past month off and it was a long shot that it would have happened anyways. I have been eating really healthy and working out and seeing results. Lost 3 lbs in the the last week so I am excited about that and want to keep that going. Plus Disney cruise at the end of the month and I would hate to be sick for that :) I think I am just as excited as my son.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks ladies, Angelria god men are so rude! I swear they just don't think at all! Sorry about the bfn, but at least you had it in your head you were going to wait it out this month. I felt sick this morning so I guess that's a good sign, really want this to be it! Oh is on his stag do today and isn't back till tomorrow! Missing him just a bit :)


----------



## MrsDuck

:hugs: sorry about your hubby and the spotting xx

Your Disney cruise will be fab I'm so jealous and yeah you are right so much better if you aren't being sick x


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy have you told him yet? I bet he is over the moon about it. I hope the sickness subsides soon so that you are able to enjoy your upcoming wedding and honeymoon.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah I told him, hes so happy about it so he's gone off in his stag night in a very good mood! :) to be honest I don't care if I feel sick or tired I just want a healthy baby, like we all do! Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I'm so happy for you! I'm dancing! This is your forever baby! :) How exciting! Your wedding is approaching, how amazing! We are bump buddies! Yay!

Duck: I hope you get your date soon! It's time to countdown to TTC!

Angelria: I'm sorry about the BFN and stupid ugly :witch: I hate when men act like idiots and then they don't even get where they went wrong. I hope you are feeling better soon! I'm so envious about the cruise. That sounds like so much fun! I love Disney. :)

AFM: I had another oral surgeon consult Thursday. And finally its all figured out. I've been so sick of the go around. So, the Dentist put me on Amoxicillin. Its because of a bacteria infection I have in my mouth. Next, I have scheduled two teeth extractions for Sept. 20. And then I have a dental hygentist appt. scheduled for Oct. 4. Then I will have my full mouth oral extraction 6 weeks after Zoela gets here. I'll have to pump and store enough breast milk to get Zoela through 2 days. So much for never offering a bottle. This surgeon was so nice... Finally someone to tell me what I should do and not where I should go next. Etc. The surgeon says this will get my periodontal disease under control and lower my risks to baby. :) Which makes me soooo happy! How much relief I feel. I will also be prescribed tylenol with codiene.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh leinz I'm so happy for you xx

At last someone who is able to help you. Sorry you can't feed zoella for a couple of days but it will be worth it to get healthy again.

I hope it isn't too expensive and your medical insurance covers it this time.

:happydance: xx


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy I see you are online.... How are you feeling?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey yeah online on and off :) im feeling ok, had doctors today and she's scared me! She said if I have another miscarriage I can have tests because my daughter is from a different partner, as its probably a genetic problem!! Made it sound like this pregnancy is going nowhere :( how r u?


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- What a positive doctor (insert sarcastic tone here), ugh! Aren't you thrilled when they tell you something you already know and are worried about? I'm confident this will be the sticky one for you and you won't even have to cross that bridge. We're also waiting for one more go at it before doing genetic testing on us. Two miscarriages is just really unlucky in my mind... the third time's the charm!

Mrs.Duck- How are you recovering? Hope you're feeling better!

Leinzlove- I'm so happy you finally found a great doctor. I imagine that's a bit of a relief too getting to wait until after your daughter is born to do the major extractions. Glad you found a good one and things are getting taken care of!

Angelria- Looking forward to being ttc buddies with you next month!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks Emmy, yeah your right u already knew that and it frightened me already but hearing her say it! Ugh. Well I'm feeling more positive today, just trying to think good thoughts! I asked for an early scan and they said no so we will pay for one at about 8 weeks xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## angelria

Doing good. My cycle during my last mc in August only lasted 4 days and this cycle only lasted 4 days. Strange because I usually bleed for 6. Not that I am complaining LOL. Still 30 day cycles though so I am not too concerned. Started working out again 2 weeks ago and down 4lbs. Seems like every time I start back working out something keeps me from going really hard at it (my monthly and now sick with a sinus infection) So I haven't been able to give it 100% or I am sure I would have lost more. 
Erinsmummy don't let them scare you. They aren't always very sensative or understanding. They are just giving warnings incase it does happen so you have reassurance that they will try and find a cause if God forbid it does happen. I think you will be fine and that this is your sticky bean. Just relax and concentrate on your wedding that is a few days away. 
Emmy I have a good feeling about this month. If I do in fact get pregnant this month I will find out on my birthday as that is when AF is due again (Oct 8th) What a great birthday present that would be. Are you using OPKs or temping? The only reason I am is because I have to use the progesterone and I have to know if I get pregnant in order to start injections right away for the blood clotting disorder.


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria I'm glad your body seems to have returned to normal quickly and yay for short periods, fingers crossed this is a bfp month and you get a brilliant birthday surprise x

Erinmummy sorry the nurse scared the life out of you in sure this will be your sticky bean x

Emmy I'm glad you are well and getting back to ttc after your break x

Leinz I hope you and zoella are well xx

Afm I'm Still waiting on my appointment letter hopefully I get it soon x


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> Are you using OPKs or temping? The only reason I am is because I have to use the progesterone and I have to know if I get pregnant in order to start injections right away for the blood clotting disorder.

No, but I do need to call to get the progesterone filled once I start my period and to get more instructions on using it. I think they said to start it on day 16 and either stop when I get my next period or continue until 12 weeks or miscarriage. 

I'm not going to temp or use opks because I haven't done so in the past. I can tell when I ovulate because I get awful cramps on one side that lest for several hours. My cycle is luckily pretty regular so I'm not too worried about detecting ovulation. One thing is at least in my favor, haha.

I do have a friend that is a nurse and said there are progesterone injections that you can take versus the cream. I'm going to ask my doctor about that because it sounds a lot less messy to me. Did you have any issues with the progesterone cream in the past?


----------



## angelria

No problems with the cream, but you do have to wear a liner because some does leak out. Make sure you start it after ovulation or it will prevent you from ovulating. I say that from experience so that is why I use OPKs now. I don't want to make that mistake again. I am only CD 7 so I should ovulate just before we leave on our cruise so at least I can just relax and enjoy our vacation without any worries about ttc. When are you due for AF to show? Just wondering how far behind me you are right now.


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> No problems with the cream, but you do have to wear a liner because some does leak out. Make sure you start it after ovulation or it will prevent you from ovulating. I say that from experience so that is why I use OPKs now. I don't want to make that mistake again. I am only CD 7 so I should ovulate just before we leave on our cruise so at least I can just relax and enjoy our vacation without any worries about ttc. When are you due for AF to show? Just wondering how far behind me you are right now.

Af started on Tuesday 9/18 and is almost over. I'm guessing I'll ovulate around October 1-3rd. I'm on CD 4... just a few days behind!


----------



## Emmy0320

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks Emmy I'm getting more movement in my neck now and the swelling is going down so be back to normal soon. I'm still waiting on my appointment for the radioactive iodine treatment then I can start my countdown to ttc x

How are you and everyone else? x


----------



## angelria

Well we BD on Sunday, Monday and Wed. Because of having hives on over 50 % of my body the last couple days we didn't BD. I got my positive OPK today so we will make sure to do it tonight. I am hoping the 2 days we skipped don't hurt us. I should ovulate tomorrow. So we will make sure we get tomorrow in also. Fingers crossed that this is our month and it sticks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: I'm so happy that you are back TTC! It sounds so wonderful. I can't wait to hear all about your October :bfp:! 

Angelria: Birthday :bfp:! I just got a feeling October is the month! I'm sure missing two days isn't hindering your chances. That spermy is meeting the egg. :)

Erinsmummy: 6 days! Until the wedding! Eeeeek! Please please please update! So exciting! I hope we will also get to see a picture. :)

Duck: I'm happy you are getting closer to a countdown TTC date. :hugs: I wish this wouldn't be taking so long. What have you been doing to pass the time.

AFM: Please forgive me if I'm not around so much. We are closing on our new house Oct. 5... So, its now my turn to do the moving.


----------



## angelria

Everyone is so quiet. Where is everyone and what are you up to?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi :wave:

I hope you caught that eggy angelria, what dpo are you now?

Leinz that's great news, so you had your offer accepted yay :happydance:, 5th October that's only next week wow.

Erinsmummy only a few days to go, will you post us a pic of your big day pleeeeeeeeease xxx

Emmy how are you? x

I hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

It is quiet in here, lol. Yes, we are very happy our offer was accepted. DH is going tomorrow to meet the home inspector and if that all comes back to our satisfaction. We'll be closing... And I'm busier than ever! :)

I've missed you around here DUCK!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's great news leinz, new house and new baby, you are going to be a busy lady x


----------



## angelria

Congrats on the new house Leinz.
I am 4 DPO. I leave on the cruise Sunday (7 DPO). My boobs are already getting sore and for some reason I thought this morning that it was a bad sign. I know I shouldn't think either way as it is still very early. I am going to wait and test when I return. AF is due to arrive the day after we get back.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm so sorry I've not been on here, just busy with the wedding and feeling really crappy with morning sickness, I'm so tired too! So I'm getting married tomorrow!!! Just left oh and lo to go stay at my parents. I will def post a pic mrs duck! :) Angelria I hope I have a great time On your cruise and that u hav s BFp on ur return :) lienz congrats about the house!


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria have a lovely time on your cruise and I hope you come back to a bfp x

Erinsmummy have a lovely day tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fantastic and I can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy have a wonderful day tomorrow. I am sure you will look stunning. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- Best of luck tomorrow at your wedding! It's finally here!!!! I can't wait to hear all about it! (sorry you're feeling crummy but it's for a good cause) :)

MrsDuck- Glad things the swelling is going down and you are starting to feel better!

Leinzlove- Congrats on the new house and good luck with your moving. That's great timing... you'll be settled in nicely when baby comes home!

Angelria- I'm crossing my fingers for you. Swollen boobs are a good sign. Have fun on your cruise and enjoy the relaxation, I'm jealous!

For me- Sorry I'm not on during the week, these preschoolers have me worn out. When I get home I finish work for the next day and then crash. I'm going to start ttc in the next week and should ovulate around the 2nd. Getting nervous and excited... and still need to call about the progesterone!


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: Today is the day! Congratulations! How wonderful PG and Married! :) I hope you feel better! :hugs:

Duck: I can't wait until you can TTC. When do you go to the Dr. again? :hugs:

Angelria: How lovely a cruise. Have a nice time! Can't wait to hear about your BFP upon your return. :)

Emmy: That is exciting about TTC within this week! Eeeek! Let the spermy meet the eggy! I could imagine preschoolers being exhausting, but they sure are cute. :)

AFM: Home inspection went well. We found out we need a new roof. We counted on it needing replaced within 3-5 years, though. We just have to do it now instead. On the bright side it'll be good for 15-20 years... Our children will be nearly out of the house.

The title is being done now... Forward we go. Closing next week. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your big day erinsmummy x

Angelria your cruise will be fab x

Leinz great news about your house, that's gone so quick I can't believe you are in next week. I'm still waiting on my appointment date do who knows? Hopefully soon I want to get back to ttc x

Emmy next week eeek exciting x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm excited. We have to go set up home insurance tomorrow. Then loads of paperwork and we should get our keys.

We won't be able to move in until the end of November. It's a fixer uper and needs a whole new kitchen and roof. I can't wait for it to be done. 

It goes faster when you don't need financing.

DUCK: Do you have any idea when you'll get an appointment date? I hope soon! It's time to get pregnant! :hugs: I can't wait for your BFP update!


----------



## MrsDuck

My word leinz you are a gluten for punishment haha doing up a house while pg, I'm sure it will be worth it though x

I've got an appointment at the hospital on 18th, hopefully I'll get some dates then x

Angelria enjoy your cruise x

Emmy I hope you are well x

Erinsmummy I hope all went well Saturday I'd love to see some pics x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey ladies :) All went well Saturday i am now a MRS!! Unfortunatly all day sunday and today ive been non stop throwing up, cant eat or drink anything so off to the docs later, feeling awful!! On the plus side here is a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







Wedding.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you look beautiful xx

Sorry you are feeling so crappy now but at least ms had the decency to wait til after the wedding haha. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Yay for getting a date! I hope you find out you can TTC. :wohoo: 

Erinsmummy: Yay for being a MRS. I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Well we returned from our cruise today and of course I started spotting so AF should be here tomorrow. Oh well. At least I have time to lose the last 10 pounds I was wanting to lose to get back to the weight I was when I got pregnant with DS. 

Erinsmummy you looked amazing on your special day. I am sorry you are feeling sick. Is there anything the doctor can give you to help with that? 

Emmy looks like we both will be trying this month. Here is to getting our BFP this time around. 

Mrs. Duck I am happy things are going smoothly with your recovery. You should be back to TTC in no time.

Leinz so glad you have the time to get the house in order the way you want it. Nothing is more stressful than having to move in and then repair the house.


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria did you have a nice cruise? Sorry it looks like the witch is on her way x


----------



## angelria

Yes we had a nice time. Vacations are never long enough though. I am ok with the witch being here. I am still just spotting though and it is spots of red but mostly brown which is odd because I always start full on flow. I wish my cycles would just be normal. My cycles are earlier and I am ovulating around CD 15 instead of CD 20 now and last AF only stayed for about 4 days when they usually last around 6. Now I am barely even spotting, but bloated and crampy. Beginning to wonder if my body will ever straighten out. Can't wait for CD 10 though to start trying again. 

How is everyone doing? Erinsmummy are you feeling any better? Hope you ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- You look so pretty! Congrats on your wedding and being a MRS! Hope you are feeling better soon and had a great wedding!

Leinzlove- How are you feeling lately, teeth aside? Hope things are going well. :)

MrsDuck- So glad you finally have a date to start talking about dates! Crossing my fingers it won't be too long.

Angelria- Sorry AF has started to make an appearance, but I'm glad you enjoyed your cruise!

For me- we DTD once, haha so probably will not be our month. My husband works nights and has been very busy lately with overtime and we literally did not see each other for two days because of schedules... two crucial days in the ttc process, haha. We shall see but I'm not keeping my hopes up for this month. May have to wait until next month. :( Can't make a baby without the daddy, haha.


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria I'm glad you had a nice holiday, I agree they go too quick x

Emmy sorry you only got to bd once this cycle but great you are back to ttc x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks ladies :) Emmy do glad ur back to ttc :) Angelria, sorry af looks like she's coming but glad u had a nice holiday! Hope everyone else is ok! As for me I still feel sick and tired a lot, doctor have me anti sickness tablets but I'm not convinced they work lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy sorry you still feel poo, I know what you mean about the anti sickness meds I was on those too but they made me feel dizzy and therefore sick again, useless x


----------



## angelria

How is everyone doing? It got quiet on here again. I have an appt next week with a new Fertility specialist. I think I am reaching a point where I want to stop. Go back on birth control and not have the worries anymore. I am going to give this doctor a shot though and see what they say. After 19 months of trying and 3 losses though I just want my life to be normal again. But then again I don't want my son to be alone. You know... If anything were to happen to me and my husband he has no one. Well other than cousins. I talk to my brother a lot and I know my husband has his sisters and I want my son to have that too. I guess I am just at a point where I am not sure exactly what I want right now. Sorry for the rant, just something on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw angelria :hugs: don't give up hun it will happen maybe try ntnp for a few months to take the stresses of poas and temping away and see what happens. I hope you get good news from the fertility specialist, please keep us posted xx

How is everyone else? X


----------



## angelria

NTNP is kind of hard with the blood clotting disorder. I have to know as soon as I get pregnant and when I ovulate because I start on progesterone and blood thinners. I can't not stress unless I am on the pill. I will wait until after Thursday and when I talk to the new doctor and see what he has to say. Thank you though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria I hope your new dr is able to give you some good news xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry your feeling down Angelria, it is a shame NTNP isn't an option for you. I've though about how I would feel if I lost this baby and I think I would feel like giving up as its so stressfull. But please don't lose hope yet, you've done it before and you can do it again. I hope this dr u see can help. I have my 12 week scan booked for 1st of nov :)


----------



## angelria

Wow that is right around the corner. Seems like just yesterday you announced you were pregnant. Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my the time is flying, I can't wait to see your scan pics erinsmummy xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I'm glad you had a wonderful vacation. Time away never lasts long enough. I'm sorry the witch showed her ugly face. I'm hoping this new cycle is the one. Don't give up... Your forever baby will be worth every bit of stress. :hugs:

Duck: Your hospital appt. is coming up! So happy to hear that! :) Will they let you start TTC? I hope so. :hugs:

Emmy: Once is all it takes! :) It's about time to test! I hope this month is the one. :hugs:

Erinsmummy: Happy 10 weeks! I'll count down to Nov. 1 with you. That's when I'm having my 3D/4D ultrasound. I can't wait!


----------



## angelria

Well hopefully I don't ovulate for a few days because my follicles were not big enough and need several more days of growing. Dr prescibed me Folgard for the blood clotting disorder which is just a massive dose of Folic Acid since my body does not produce enough. Blood tests done to rule out any chromisonal issues or problems with my eggs and hubby has to have the genetic testing done also. MRI to be scheduled of my uterus since they saw what they think is a fibroid and want to look closer at it. So hopefully we can rule a few more things out and my forever baby will come soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't wait for them to keep ruling things out... Get to the bottom of this and for you to hold your forever baby, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I hope your new doctor finds out what's going on!

Erinsmummy- I can't believe you're 10 weeks already!!!! That's fantastic and I can't wait to see pictures of your 12 week scan!

MrsDuck- How are things going for you? Have you started the iodine treatments yet?

Leinzlove- I bet you're getting excited... your due date is getting nearer and nearer!

For me- Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I was out of town last weekend. I got my period 5 days early this cycle.... I'm never early! So we didn't even have to bother with the test. We'll see how things go this month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy sorry the witch got you early this month, I hope next month is your bfp month x

Erinsmummy and leinz I'm glad you are both doing well and time is flying by with your pregnancies xx

Angelria I hope the dr can give you some answers x

Afm I've got my hospital appointment on Thursday so I should find out when my treatment is going to be and therefore if I have treatment or baby first x


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Sending you lots and lots of :dust:! I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face! I'm hoping this new cycle brings you your forever BFP! :hugs:

Duck: I hope its BABY first! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Leinz me too x


----------



## Erinsmummy

I am so miserable :( not only do I have morning sickness and a cold and sore throat with a headache, I have heart palpitations aswel which are awful! Argh! Sorry for the rant lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Erinsmummy you poor thing, heart palpitations don't sound good :( take a paracetamol (coz that's all you can take :( ) have a nap and I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: Sounds awful hun. I hope it all clears up with the second trimester on its way. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

So something happened today and my husband and I can no longer try to get pregnant. At least for the next 2-3 months. I won't go into the details as I have found some of this stuff is public on the internet and I don't want these details out there. I am just putting my full faith and trust in God that He knows what is best for our family and that this is happening for a reason. So since I won't be trying for a while I am going to take a break from this site. I wish you ladies all the best and will pop on occassionaly just to see how your doing. Thanks for all your support and I will miss you all.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Please, please, please do. I'll still be around in 2-3 months waiting for the sweet news of your BFP! 

And whatever you are going through... :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Well it is actually going to be 3-6 months per the doctor. So Tuesday night was the last time we DTD ( we were suppose to last night, but unable to) DTD every other day since CD 10 and now CD 22 I get my positive OPK. So now just praying for a miracle that Tuesday night is not to far away from my ovulation time and we did what we needed to do this month.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria I'm sorry to hear your news I hope it's nothing too terrible and that you and your family are all ok. I'll still be around in 6 months time as I can't ttc for 6 months to a year either so we might end up being ttc buddies again then. I hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh Angelria, I hope that everything is okay! I will stick around too. Be sure to find me when you're ready to join again so I can get an update. I hope that all is well and please take care of yourself and your family!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria I was really sad to read this, please do pop back on. I can't get on too much at the moment as Im just so poorly, but I'm glad I came on today! I'll still b around in 6 months, I can't do without the support on here! Private message if you ever want a chat thats not public :) I'm so sorry you cant ttc for a while I hope whatever it is isn't serious, take care of yourself! Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I hope you are about to update with your BFP!

Duck: My heart is just broken for you. It's not fair how cruel life can be. But, you will be holding your forever baby... Just not nearly soon enough. All my thoughts and lots of hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks leinz <3 xxxx


----------



## angelria

Duck did I miss something? I looked back at the posts and don't know if I overlooked something. How was your appt on Thursday? I saw Leinz post and was a little confused. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## angelria

Nevermind... I just saw that you also will have to wait 6 months to a year to ttc. I know in my heart it may take that for us also and I am just trying to stay positive. It has been 20 months since we first started trying so I think a little break will be nice so that I won't have to stress over it anymore and then start fresh again. That is the way I have to look at it without crying over the whole situation. God is good though and I know He has a wonderful plan for our future and I keep reminding myself that we have one precious and beautiful boy who is my entire heart. Should I never be able to have another child, I will always be blessed and greatful for him. Thank you all for the kind words and we will be ok. Just a little bump thats been thrown our way.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw angelria I really hope you are ok :hugs: it is so hard having to wait I know, I had my appointment on Thursday and found out they messed up my bloods so have to go back to the hospital tomorrow to have then taken again which is annoying enough but they also 'lost' my referral or didn't send it so after waiting 10 weeks they are now going to send the referral so I'm going to be waiting at least another 8 weeks for treatment then I have to wait another 6 months to a year before being able to ttc which sucks :( I'd love you to stay around on bnb even while you wait, it has certainly helped me over the past 8 months and the time has gone really quickly so we'll be back ttc before we know it xx


----------



## kittkatt91

Hi im a newbie :) I had a mc on feb 3 as 14wks and was put on yaz&beyaz... we are ready to start trying again but im not sure if im doing it right? I have been off of the pill for about three days and today i started bleeding this brown blood, kinda frightening but maybe just old blood. So does anyone know how long to wait till the pill gets out of the system? I heard 2-3months...im really impatient tho lol any advise???


----------



## Leinzlove

Kitt: Welcome, hun! I'm sorry I have no idea. I'd think though one cycle should be sufficent.

Angelria & Duck: I'm so sorry you both have to wait to ttc. :hugs: Angelria: Where are you in the 2ww? I'm hoping you are about to be pleasantlysurprised.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome kittkatt I'm sorry for your loss, I'm guessing you just stopped taking the pill mid cycle which lead to some bleeding? After your first natural bleed you should release the egg, good luck x


----------



## angelria

No I wish. Our last day of BDing was last Tuesday. We were supposed to BD the night everything happened and didn't get to (Thursday night) and then first thing Friday morning I got my positive OPK so I am gussing I O'd on Saturday. I think the chances are very slim so I don't have my hopes up at all. That is way too much time in between. I am trying to look at the positive and hope we get the all clear sooner and we are able to get back at it.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi kitt, I agree with lienz one cycle should b fine! Well ladies I have my scan tomorrow, am quite nervous, wish me luck! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy I hope all goes well tomorrow, I'm looking forward to seeing the pics xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Erinsmummy... Me too Scan tomorrow. :)

I have been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes. So now High Risk... Hoping to control with diet and monitoring. I really can't see myself having a big baby. My Mom had GD with 3 out of 7 children and her biggest was 7lbs 15oz and my sister had it with her son and was 6lbs. 13oz. DD was 6lbs. 3oz. and that was small for 39 weeks gestation.

Anyways, I'm looking at a 39 week induction and theres no way they'll let me pass my EDD. All I want though is a healthy baby. DD was born with birth defects and this complication is really freaking me out.


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz it's good news that they have diagnosed it so it can be kept under control. I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to worry, I know easier said than done :hugs: x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hey scan went well!! Baby very active :) just worn out now lol, will post pix tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy I'm glad all went well and I'm looking forward to seeing the pics tomorrow x

I got my appointment for my radioactive iodine treatment today, it's the 21st jan


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I'm so happy to come on here and see your great news... So, happy your rainbow is perfect. Can't wait until I see her beautiful picture! :)

Duck: I'm happy that you have a treatment date. I'm so sorry life is being cruel and unfair. :hugs:

*AFM: Baby Zoela weighs 2lbs 6oz, 10 1\2 inches long. She loves playing with her cord and sticking out her tongue. She's beautiful! Absolute perfection! May she just grow and grow while we try to patiently wait... Pictures in spoiler if you'd like to see my rainbow.*


Spoiler
Also the shadow in the center of her face... is Zoela's foot! She didn't want to move it from her face. I'm sooooo in love! :)

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/a1233-1.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/asdas.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/as1.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw leinz what amazing pictures wow. I'm so pleased zoela is perfect xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck i am also very glad you have an appointment, i cant wait for you and all the other ladies on this thread to get their bfps i really cant! And leinz so glad your little one is doing so well :)

Here is a pic of baby at 12weeks 3 days :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby weeks 12weeks3days.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful, Beautiful Baby, Erinsmummy :)!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw erinsmummy what a lovely bubba xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- What wonderful pictures! You're almost to your second tri... whoo hoo!! I'm so excited for you and hope you start to feel better soon!

Angelria- Hope you're doing well with your bump in the road. Hang in there... we will still be here when you're ready to come back. 

MrsDuck- So sorry so have to wait so long to ttc. I try to remind myself every day that all of this only makes us stronger. You'll get there soon!

Leinzlove- How are you feeling? When is your due date again? I love the new pictures of Zoela! I can't wait to see pictures of the first baby born from this thread! :)

For me- Again a busy month. DTD right around ovulation so we shall see. I'm not keeping my fingers crossed though. I'm actually kind of worried still about last month. It's very strange for me to have been so early with my period... I wonder if something happened (early mc?) before I even tested. We will wait and see what happens this month, but again we were so busy that we didn't really try as much as we should have. Part of me is to blame. I think I'm just so scared of another mc and having to take time off of work that part of me isn't ready anymore. Don't get me wrong, I'm VERY ready... for a healthy pregnancy. I'm just not ready for another mc. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Emmy, I'm sorry TTC is so cruel. However, I have many friends on here that are pregnant with rainbows after 2-3 losses and one is even just passed her Vday after 5 losses. It happens and the odds for a healthy pregnancy are always in your favor. :hugs: I can't wait to see everyone pregnant in this thread. It breaks my heart that life is so cruel and unfair. I hope this is your month and that you can find some joy in creating your miracle. When you are holding your LO... it'll all be worth it. 

I'm due January 20. I can't believe that I am here.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks emmy!

I agree with lienz, You have to remember that there is more chance of you having a healthy pregnancy than a miscarriage! After 2 losses i thought there must be something wrong but im in the 2nd tri now and all is well so i was wrong! Also i think the "not really trying" aproach is a good thing sometimes, your more relaxed so gotta be a good thing! Hope this is your month emmy! 

Cant believe Leinz is due january, seems like just yesterday i made this thread! :) 

I hope angelria is ok, thinking of you!!

Mrs duck i hope your doing ok also :)

As for me i dont have alot to report, im happy to be in the 2nd tri, im much less worried now. Hubby is rather excited, he was so funny in the scan room, kept asking questions and saying "oh wow it moves!!" Dunno why he thought it wouldnt move at that stage but there you go!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Emmy I know miscarriage takes the excitement out of getting pg I'm terrified xx

Leinz jan will be here before you know it xx

Erinsmummy welcome to the second trimester are you going to find out the gender or remain team yellow? xx

Afm nothing much has changed I'm still waiting for my radiation treatment, leinz I'll be having it the day after zoela arrives xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww Ladies. I had a hard time with being pg after 1 loss. I cried on that first scan day. I didn't rest until I was well in the second tri... And even now I worry about other things that could go wrong.

Erinsmummy: Thats funny with DH, baby has been moving for a long time. :) 

Duck: I know its the day after Zoela. I hate that you have to wait so long, when it should be done by now. I think of you often, and my heart aches for the way life is being so cruel to you. I want you TTC and pregnant NOW! But, I do know that it'll all be worth it soon and you'll be holding your own forever baby. 

AFM: I don't know when Zoela will be here. I won't go until my EDD as I have GD and am now high risk. As long as I don't need insulin and its controlled with diet I'll be induced at 39 weeks and if I need insulin it'll be 37-38 week induced. Either way I'd just love her to stay put to as close to 40 as possible. I just have to trust my DR. and ofcourse God to take care of me and Zoela.

On positive note: finally our house is ours. It closed yesterday and we've already got the roof patched waiting for a new one come spring. They are taring up our downstairs floor to put in more insulation and a vaporizer... Just happy its underway and we are expecting to move in Mid/End of December. :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Thank you to everyone for your positive words! I know that the odds are in my favor. This whole process just has me jaded, as I'm sure you all understand.

Leinzlove- Congrats on your house!!! You can finally get Zoela's nursery ready! I can't wait to see pictures when she's finally here. It will be January before you know it! :)

Erinsmummy- I'm so glad you are doing well. You ladies are such an inspiration to the rest of us... you really are!

MrsDuck- Hang in there with radiation. Just think of how much time has passed already. Your ttc time will be here soon enough!

No news here. My period is due in a few days. I've had cramping but don't feel pregnant so I'm not expecting anything but a period... but I'm okay with that. 

Hope everyone continues to go well. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw leinz thank you for your kind words. Zoela will be here before you know it, it seems funny to both have the same countdown duration. I'm sure your dr will be able to keep your gd under control and all will be fine xx

Thanks Emmy. I've got everything crossed that the witch doesn't show xx

Erinsmummy I hope all is going well with you and bubba xx

Afm nothing much going on just watching the time pass til my radiation but we've now booked a cruise for the new year to hopefully see the northern lights so I've got Christmas and that to look forward to before my treatment which should help the time pass faster xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: I'm hoping AF surprises you and she doesn't show... With the very best of reasons. :)

Duck: Well we can count down together... 10 weeks to go! That cruise will make the time go faster. Sounds like so much fun. My wedding anniversary is on Nov. 19, I'm super excited about that. Thanksgiving at home just my little family because as much as I don't want to cook the dinner. DH doesn't want to go anywhere. Grrrr... Christmas should be a breeze this year because I'm not traveling anywhere. I'm using the not allowed to travel in my last month speil. Haha! But, in the meantime getting moved... Its gonna fly. And DH's birthday is the day after Christmas. I don't know why but right before baby comes is the busiest time of my life. I'm very excited, but have been getting a bit scared. Because the first time around things didn't go as planned etc.

I really can't wait for you to get treatment so you can concieve your miracle. I'll be around for the journey. You better believe it. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's going to fly by leinz, Zoela will be here before you know it, yup we'll count down together xx

Don't overdo it with house moving, although if you are having a new roof are you living somewhere else at the moment?

I'm not sure if I am cooking this year, it's my turn but I thought I would be radiactive as I was expecting my treatment sooner but now I know I won't be I'm probably going to have to host :( 

I hope you don't mind me asking, if you do or would rather not talk about it on here just ignore me but what birth defects was your daughter born with Leinz? She looks like a happy cheeky little monkey in your photos xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Don't mind at all, ask away! :) DD was born with Pierre Robin Sequence, you can look up. It consists of three malformations, a tongue to far in the back of the throat, A jaw to far back, and a cleft palate.

She's undergone two major surgeries and 1 minor. She had a jaw distraction surgery at 2 months old, because her tongue was blocking off her airway. She was intubated in the PICU for 6 days. She had her removal at 5 months and her palate was repaired at 10 months. I know from looking at her you can't tell. We have follow ups and she's a little behind in speech. But sees a therapist twice a month. 

I hope they work on the house tomorrow. :) I'm anxious. On a fun note we are busy picking our color schemes. We are living in another house ATM. 

I'm sorry to hear that you'll be cooking. Maybe you can go somewhere. I hate the clean up...


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw the poor little mite has been through the mill but drs are so clever and scars heal so well on little ones that you can't tell anything has been done. Could they tell from scans that she had it or was it only discovered when she was born and is it something zoela may have too? 

Will you still be in your temporary house for Christmas or will your new house have its new roof by then? I bet you can't wait to set up the nursery xx

As for Christmas yay for dishwashers xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Just checking in. I got my period... hopefully we can actually TRY this month. :) 

Mrs.Duck- A cruise will be so exciting. How are you feeling since your surgery?

Leinzlove- Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know). Are you guys getting settled into the new house? Make sure to post pictures of the nursery when it's done!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy sorry the witch showed but yay for getting back to ttc xx

My neck feels fine now no pain at all, just this red scar to hopefully encourage lighter with some bio oil. I'm looking forward to our cruise I just hope we see the northern lights x


----------



## Leinzlove

They can tell from ultrasound. But, only if baby has mouth open, which is unlikely. We didn't know until the pediatrian checked her out after birth. They transported her to Children's hospital and we were seperated. That was hard. 

As for Zoela... She could have it. But the odds for DD were 1 in 800,000. So, it doesn't warrant testing. I don't think she does as her jaw looks perfect in scan pictures and she can stick out her tongue. 

I hope I'm in before Christmas. I hate not being able to get all decorated. We are still working on rennovations. We are almost packed up here though.

Emmy: Sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. Happy you are TTC and I can't wait to be updated with your BFP! :hugs:

Duck: Getting closer... 9 weeks! I can't wait until you can get back at TTC. I hope you see Northern lights. That would be so amazing!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies Ill pop back on later when I can get on laptop as my I phone is a bugger when writing long ish posts lol, hope all ok c


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw leinz that must have been a hard time for you and hubby xx

Yup only 9 weeks to go for both of us yay it can't come quick enough x

I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## angelria

Happy Thanksgiving ladies. Even though I haven't had the best year I am so thankful for my little family and everything God has blessed me with. Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! Happy Thanksgiving! I hope it gets better. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy thanksgiving ladies xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

We dont have thanksgiving over here and I don't really know what it is lol! But happy thanksgiving to u!

Emmy sorry u got af, really hope this month is ur month :) mrs duck a cruise sounds very nice!! I havnt Been on one since I was a kid! And really not long till u get back to ttc, that's exciting! Hope ur doing ok Angelria x 
As for me, I'm still suffering with sickness but kind of learning how to get on with it! Will be seein midwife again next week for 16 week appointment, can't remember what happens at those lol, hoping she will listen to heartbeat but I just can't remember!


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy sorry you are still feeling sick, I hope the ms passes soon x
I'm sure everything will be fine at your 16 week appointment and we want to see the pics if you get any xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I think I get to listen to heartbeat, and have urine and blood pressure tested but think that's it, but then like I said, I don't really remember lol. Do any of u watch I'm a celeb? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I watch I'm a celeb, Helen annoys me x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol yeah she's annoying dh aswel but I kind of like her, I'm a big coronation street fan! But I fail to see the difference between Helen and her character Rosie! I love ashley I think she's really sweet. I'm addicted to watching it at th mo!


----------



## MrsDuck

I like Ashley and I like rosemary I missed it yesterday but I'll definitely be watching tonight x


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: It's a day we celebrate by being thankful for all that we have. It consists of family and feast. It also kicks off the holiday season.

I'm sure all will be amazing at your 16 week appt. Have you been feeling baby move? :) I would say its a safe bet they'll listen to the HB. They do over here, anyways.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm going to ring midwife and check as if we get to hear heart beat dh wants to come! Yeah I have felt the little flutters :) its really nice, usually only when I'm lying down though. 

Ah I have obviously seen thanksgiving in movies and things but never really paid much attention, it sounds like fun! I've got my landlord coming round in a sec, not sure what he wants exactly though! Hope ur all ok :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hmmmm... I wonder what your landlord wants. I love the flutters... that'll get a lot stronger and more frequent. It's such a great joy. Definitley take hubby with you. I've only taken DH to one appointment this time. It's much easier for me to sneak out and back without DD. 

Two appointments DH had meetings. So, I had to take DD. The first one she did great. The second one the minute he lifted my shirt to use doppler. She threw a temper tantrum soooo bad.


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you have a nice thanksgiving celebration leinz? 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend x

Erinsmummy have you got used to saying my husband yet? And I hope all goes well with your landlord x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Haha leinz my lo is the same she doesn't like it when they touch me so is easier to leave her with my mum or sister! Kids ay. Yeah I remember the first time I felt flutters with Erin, was amazing, can't wait for the kicks!! I bet ur getting lots now?:) mrs duck I'm not used to calling him husband yet lol, I have to think first, keep saying boyfriend haha. I never called him fiancé! Well.... Landlord has given us notice, got to move out in January!! He was really sorry though, he just has to move back in! Can't believe this, we only moved in in August!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I even tried to bribe DD with snacks. :) I can't believe you have to move again so soon. That stinks. I'm still working on moving also... Should be in my new house next month. It's been putting me on Christmas decorating withdrawal.

Zoela is a mover. Her movements have started to hurt sometimes. So, she is probably running out of wiggle room. :) 

Duck: I did love Thanksgiving! How about yourself? It was very nice. I cooked here...and my turkey came out the best ever. Won't be long until your cruise. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's awful erinsmummy you poor thing moving is so much agro boo, I hope you find somewhere lovely to move to x

Wow leinz your home improvement have been done quickly so you'll be in your new place foe Christmas how lovely. Thanksgiving sounds great, I'm in the uk so we don't celebrate but I suppose it's a great rehearsal for Christmas x


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm in the uk too so don't celebrate it but it does sound like a lot of fun! Really good u get to move in for x mas leinz, how r u finding it all, moving and being pregnant? I'll b about 24 weeks when we move, hope my sickness is gone by then! Mrs duck when is ur cruise? U def deserve it! Moving is a pain, ESP so soon but u never know we might find somewhere a bit bigger :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Our cruise is 4th jan, it'll be here before I know it, I can't wait x

Make sure neither of you overdo things with moving xx


----------



## Emmy0320

So ladies be careful with your move! Ernismummy- 16 weeks is also the earliest they can detect gender. Will you be getting that ultrasound soon or are you going to wait to be surprised?

Thanksgiving was nice here, and today I set up the Christmas tree. :) All ready... minus the shopping, I haven't done any yet, haha!


----------



## Benim

I cheer you up and baby dust for you all.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh erinsmummy will you be finding out the gender? xx

How are you Emmy? I'll be doing my tree in a couple of weeks time, I can't wait but I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet either x

Hi benim :wave:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh erinsmummy will you be finding out the gender? xx

How are you Emmy? I'll be doing my tree in a couple of weeks time, I can't wait but I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet either x

Hi benim :wave:


----------



## Erinsmummy

I will be finding out gender at 20 week scan as would have to pay £80 to find out before then! I've just had a 4 hour nap! Just got to say, I'm a celeb last night was so funny!! Helens face after her fake tan hahaha had me in stitches!


----------



## Benim

*Hi MrsDuck. 

and Hi Erinsmummy.*


----------



## MrsDuck

Erinsmummy- unless you get a glimpse while they are doing your 16 week appointment if they decide to scan you. 

Benim according to your ticker you are at a similar stage, are you finding out the gender or staying team yellow? 

I'm missed I'm a celeb tonight but last nights was funny with the fake tan


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi Benim! :) mrs duck I've never heard of anyone being scanned at 16 weeks where I live, they don't do it for some reason, if u need a scan they send u 20 miles away for 1! I'll b happy just hearing the heart beat anyway, waiting for midwife to call to see if she can see me this afternoon :) ur in the uk arnt u? Where abouts r u?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh this afternoon that will be nice, so you'll have a 20 week one? I'm in the channel islands, so not strictly uk but more or less. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah I see, yeah will hav a 20 week 1, it's on 31st of December :) midwife just called and said she can't see me till next thur now! Lol useless!


----------



## MrsDuck

Next thursday that's rubbish xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I found out at 14+4, there is a place here that does them that early. $65 and right for me and my SIL. 

I'll be about 35-36ish weeks when we get moved in. Just tell her to keep on baking. :)

Erinsmummy: Sorry to hear that your appt. was moved to next week. I hate waiting to go. Well now I hardly want to go. My appt. is today and I always worry about something not going right. I fear premature labor and complications big time. If you've been along for my journey you know why.


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz I hope everything goes well today, I'm sure it will, you get to see zoela for the last time until she's in your arms yay so exciting, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Leinzlove

It was just an appointment, Duck. No ultrasound. However, it all went great! My BP was wonderful 132/70. Nice strong heartbeat. After my next visit I go every week. I'm thinking I'll get one last ultrasound though, the first week of January.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad all is well leinz it's so exciting zoela will be here before you know it xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove- I can't believe your in the final stretch already!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Zoela... she will be here so soon! :)

Erinsmummy- My doctor doesn't do the gender ultrasound until 20 weeks either. However, there are a few private imaging places that will do them at 16 weeks around us, it's about $75. We had our first ultrasound with the first pregnancy done at one because I was impatient, haha. I can't believe you're that far along either. Oh my, how time flies!

MrsDuck- How are you doing?

No news here! Just very busy with work. I did finally get my Rx for the progesterone cream, so I will have it when I need it. I think we're going to give it a real go next cycle. I should get my period in two weeks... so 4 weeks until we hit ovulation at hopefully 6 weeks until a BFP. I started taking my prenatals again so we shall see. Wish me luck!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Emmy, I'm so happy you are back at TTC. This makes me smile BIG! :wohoo: Lots and Lots of :dust:! I hope you are updating with your BFP in 6 weeks! :)

I'll be sure to post a picture. I really can't believe she'll be here next month! I'm so busy the time is flying. I've been looking at color paint schemes for the last few hours. My downfall is I love baby girl room colors. If I had my way the whole house would be pink and purple. Haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy I hope you are updating us with lots on symptoms in the tww very soon and huge amounts of :dust: for getting your bfp xx

I now have my confirmation letter for my treatment, my room is booked for 21st jan yay


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: How exciting for us both! January is NEXT Month! :wohoo:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yay Emmy that's great news, really do hope it happens quickly for u :) an also great news 4 u mrs duck for ur treatment coming up! Xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

How is everyone in here? Angelria been on at all?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not bad thanks erinsmummy, been doing a bit of Christmas shopping today. I also had my follow up appointment following my surgery and all is fine, he's really pleased with how my neck is healing which is good :happydance:

No sign of angelria but she did say she was taking a break for a while so hopefully she'll be back soon

How is everything with you? Xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah that's good:) glad your healing well :) yeah I suppose it's not been that long since she said she was having a break, hope she updates us soon! 

I'm good, sickness has eased off and we heard babies heartbeat today which was nice, midwife said its nice n strong :) I've really relaxed now, feels very real. Some people say when u do pregnancy the second time it's all not as exciting but I find it just as exciting :) can't wait till u, Emmy and Angelria are on here updating with your bfps :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks erinsmummy, I can't wait to get back to ttc x
You seem to be enjoying your pregnancy which seems to be flying by, baby will be here before you know it xx


----------



## angelria

Hey girls I am still here. Been really busy with work and getting ready for Christmas. We are a month and a half down on our break and will get back to trying in January once we get the ok from my husbands doctor. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I haven't posted, but I do check on you girls often and can't wait to get back to ttc.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah the pregnancy seems to b going fast:) 

Angelria glad ur ok, you will b back to ttc before u know it. I'm confident u will all get bfps ( and sticky ones) quickly! Sending all my positive thoughts your way!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria I'm glad you are well and I'm really hoping you get the all clear to start ttc again in jan xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Happy to hear things are healing well with your neck! :)

Erinsmummy: Yay for heartbeat, everything being great. And the second time around being just as exciting! :)

Angelria: I'm glad you are ok. Can't wait for you to get the green light! It's time to get pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

Sounds like good news all around on here! I love it!

Erinsmummy- I'm so glad you go to hear the hb! I can't wait for your next ultrasound. I believe you said you are going to find out the gender, correct? Sorry if I'm wrong! Our thread is so wonderfully long I don't know where to go back to to check, haha. Thank goodness you're starting to feel better too!

MrsDuck- So glad your treatment is finally scheduled. Is that the last roadblock in the ttc wait? Glad to hear you're healing really well!

Leinzlove- Next month, I can't believe it!!!!! When again is your official due date?

As for me, we will be giving it the official go next month. I gave it some thought and decided to wait one more month. My reasoning is that if we ttc this month that would put me at an August due date. I'd rather wait another month (because I'm a teacher) so that I can start the year before maternity leave (thinking positively, of course that this one sticks). Doing so would take a lot of stress off my plate. I hate the idea of starting the year with a sub. Or should I say undoing things when I come back after starting the year with a sub, haha! 

Glad we've all got good things to think about lately! ;)


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh and how could I forget....

Angelria- So glad you've checked in and hoping you get the green light from your husband's doctor! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: I'm so happy to hear you will be TTC next month! This bean is going to be sticky! :hugs: It definitley makes sense waiting to help with your teaching schedule.

My official EDD is January 20. I feel like its starting to go fast. Probably with the purchase of our house. And its rennovations. I sure hope we don't have to push back our move in date of January 7. I'd like to be moved in and mostly unpacked before Zoela's arrival. But, I've also chosen to not let it stress me out anymore. Christmas has also made the time go faster...


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz since my treatment and your edd are only a day apart I know just how quickly it's coming around, zoela will soon be here xx

Emmy yes this is the final treatment before I can get back to ttc but I have to give it 6 months after treatment to make sure the radiation is out of my system so still a long wait :( xx


----------



## angelria

Emmy looks like we will start TTC again at the same time. Can't wait. Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria that's great news you got the green light to get back to ttc :dust: xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Just to let u ladies know, had my scan today at 21 weeks and baby is perfect, and it's a boy!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy said:


> Just to let u ladies know, had my scan today at 21 weeks and baby is perfect, and it's a boy!!! :)

Congratulations on your :blue: bundle! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw erinsmummy congratulations on being team blue xx

Happy New Year ladies, I hope 2013 is a lucky one xxx


----------



## angelria

YAY for a baby boy. So exciting.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thank u :) feels odd. Everyone thought it was a boy, not one person thought girl, every gender prediction said boy, my instinct was not, but then I thought nah, it's gonna b a girl! I'm still shocked to b honest! Really shocked! He's going to b called jack. 

How r u ladies doing?


----------



## Leinzlove

My pregnancy update:


Spoiler
Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than DD was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)

I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.

I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests. 


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg


Erinsmummy: Love the name Jack! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks Lienz, ah that's really exciting that u don't have long and also a lovely weight. Not too big but not too small! And head down is also a great thing to hear :) how do u make a spoiler like that? I see them a lot, but can't seem to Find out how to do it?


----------



## Leinzlove

Go Advanced... Highlight text you want in the spoiler and click on the blind smiley face.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- How exciting on your little boy! Jack is a great name!

Leinzlove- So glad that Zoela is doing well! She's going to be here so soon! I can't wait to see pictures of the first baby born from this thread! :)

MrsDuck and Angelria- How are you ladies doing? 

About two weeks until TTC for me. My period is due tomorrow. I was feeling funny all week so I took a pregnancy test today to be safe (before opening a beer, hehe) and it's negative so we're right on track. I've got my progesterone ready for approx. 17 day from now. Yikes!


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Oh yay for TTC! :) It's good that you have the progesterone just waiting... This month is going to be the one you concieve your rainbow.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks Emmy :) oh wow 2 weeks!!! It won't be long and ul be preg I can feel it ;) 

I am almost 22 weeks and still have no bump! Argh I want one haha. 

How r mrs duck and Angelria?


----------



## angelria

Doing good. AF showed on January 3rd and we are ready to start TTC again. I thought there might have been a chance it happened last month but happy AF showed as we were not really cleared by hubby's docs to start again yet. So Emmy you and I are pretty close on cycle days also. YAY I hope and pray this is our month :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: So happy you are back TTC. O, should be coming! Lots & Lots of :dust: to you! :hugs:

Pregnancy Update:

Spoiler
I'm scheduled for induction Monday at 4pm. So, Zoela's birthday will be either January 14 or January 15. I'm so excited!


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove said:


> Angelria: So happy you are back TTC. O, should be coming! Lots & Lots of :dust: to you! :hugs:
> 
> Pregnancy Update:
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm scheduled for induction Monday at 4pm. So, Zoela's birthday will be either January 14 or January 15. I'm so excited!

Less than a week away. Horray!!! Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz you'll be seeing zoela very soon eeek! Xx

Emmy and angelria I'm glad you are both back to ttc, I'll be joining you in 6 cycles yay xx

Erinsmummy I'm glad all is going well with you and jack xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I've missed you! How was your trip? 6 cycles until you can ttc? Say what? Why do you have to wait that long hun? I thought you could ttc right after treatment. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks leinz it's because I will be radioactive for up to 6 months and the radiation causes miscarriage. Thankfully there is no evidence of birth defects to a baby conceived just after treatment but the radiation will cause a miscarriage. 6 months is I think on the err of caution so we'll give it 4/5 months with me drinking lots of water and showering lots which is the best way to get it out of you system then I'm good to go.

Leinz will you find out tomorrow if zoela will be born tomorrow or Tuesday? x


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I really wish the radiation didn't make you have to wait another 6 cycles. I'm so ready for you to get back at TTC so you can have your rainbow. :hugs:

I'm being induced tomorrow at 3:15pm... I have no idea how long it'll take. With DD she was here in 12 hours, but things are supposed to be faster the second time around. So, I'll just have to wait and see when she is born. I'm so excited, but so nervous.


----------



## MrsDuck

3.15 tomorrow eeek you must be so excited (and a bit scared) I hope all goes well and I can't wait to see pictures of zoela xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria hope u fall pregnant really quickly now :) 

Mrs duck yay not long, all getting back on track now in here :) 

Lienz good luck with ur induction, I'm sure your labour will be shorter second time round, I'm a bit nervous that they say that cos my labour with Erin was 3 hours, imagine if I had half that time!! Yikes. Wish u best of luck and hope to see a cute pic :) 

Hope ur well Emmy x


----------



## Emmy0320

I just checked with another thread that Leinzlove has. It says Zoela is here and safe per her facebook page. I'm not friends with her on FB but thought I'd pass it along. I've been checking this thread all day and thought I'd check her others. So excited! 

Congrats Leinz... can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Emmy0320

Getting ready to start TTC. We're going to start DTD today. I should ovulate on Friday. I called my doctor's office today and they said to start the progesterone suppositories on day 14. Angelria, if I remember correctly you were on progesterone. Is that when your doctor said to start it? I thought it was generally day 16.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! 

Here's my rainbow. Zoela Dawn born January 15, 2013 @ 12:15pm. Weighing 6lbs 12oz, 19 1/2 inches long.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg

Yay, Emmy! So happy to hear its time to get back at TTC. :) I wish you a sticky BFP super fast. Lots and Lots of :dust:!


----------



## angelria

Emmy my doctor that prescribed it said right after ovulation was completed so I started it 3 days after ovulation and I do not ovulate until around CD 18. I have longer cycles. You just want to make sure you are done with ovulation or it will prevent you from ovulating. So to be on the safe side give yourself a day or two and you should be fine. I should ovulate no later than Sunday so we are still around the same time. Good Luck :) 
We are trying to DTD every other day for as long as possible. I just had an MRI with and without contrast done on Monday to check the endometrial lining and for fibroids around the uterus. Just waiting for the results on that and then my new FS is going to start me on a treatment plan. In the mean time I am only taking baby aspirin, prenatal, and Folgard so we will see what happens this month. Fingers crossed since it has been 2 years since trying to get pregnant again with 3 losses. I am just soooooo ready for my sticky bean.

Leinz congrats she is just beautiful. So precious and such a blessing. So happy to see both you and baby are doing good. Post more pics when you can.


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations on the birth of beautiful Zoela Leinz xxx

Yay for getting back to ttc Emmy and Angelria and I'll be back to join you on 6 cycles :happydance: 

:dust: :dust:

I hope all is good with your results Angelria xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove- Zoela is adorable, what a beautiful picture of you two! So glad she is here safe and sound and that you guys are doing well. Woohoo to the first baby born from this thread! :)


----------



## angelria

Cycle day 17 and I got my positive OPK. So ovulation should happen tomorrow. We have been DTD so hopefully this is our month. Praying for our miracle baby to happen.
Emmy where are you at in your cycle? 
How is everyone else doing? Mrs. Duck how are you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: You definitley are doing all the right things... Happy Ovulation! :wohoo: I hope you fall pregnant fast with your forever baby! I'm excited about being along for your journey. :)

Emmy: I'm excited about being along for your journey, also. What CD are you on, hun?

More Pics:

Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2045.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2094.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2152.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2181.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2183.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2195.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2229.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2235.jpg
DH, DD & Zoela
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2240.jpg


----------



## angelria

2 DPO today. This 2 weeks always drags. We are leaving Sunday to go on another cruise :) This one is for our 10 year wedding anniversary which is on Friday. I can't decide if I want to bring tests with me or just wait it out. I should be due for AF the day we get back. So I may wait and if she isn't there when we get home I will test, that way I can enjoy the vacation stress free.


----------



## Emmy0320

Aww Leinz, I love all of the pictures. Zoela is adorable! Chloe looks like such a proud big sissy!

I'm on CD19 and started the progesterone last night. Crossing my fingers! Angelria, looks like we're pretty close together. I second the idea of waiting to test until you get back. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## angelria

Just got the results back on my MRI and I have a polyp that is attached to the uterine cavity. So they will have to do surgery. They say that this is what is causing interferance with the embryo implantation. I have to wait until AF shows to schedule the surgery. They said that if I don't have the surgery I will keep miscarrying. So I guess there is no other option. I am not going to test this month because if I do lose it I don't want to know.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I'm so sorry to hear about the polyp. Surgery is a bummer. On a positive note it sounds like you have an answer for everything you've been going through. Did they say how long after you have to wait before ttc again?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry Angelria, but as Emmy said It sounds like u have an answer, which means it can be sorted and then you can try knowing your chances of gettin your baby are so much higher! It doesn't bring back those babies you lost, but I feel good you have an answer. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope the surgery doesn't require to long of a recovery and that you can TTC ASAP. :hugs: I hope you can still enjoy your 10 year anniversary! What a milestone! Congrats!

Emmy: I can't wait for you to test. I hope this is the month! :)

Duck: I hope you aren't to uncomfortable and that treatment is going well. You are getting close to TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry to hijack this thread but i just spotted you Leinzlove and wanted to say congrats on Zoela, she is beautiful it was hard going to get there but your proof that there can be a happy ending and that's really made my day.


----------



## angelria

I have to call when AF shows to schedule the surgery. I will have it done in a couple of weeks and will hopefully be able to get back to ttc in March. Emmy can't wait to see you update with your BFP :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria sorry to hear your news but at least like the others say you now know the problem and after surgery it should be all systems go.

I hope everyone is well and Leinz I hope Zoela is being as adorable as she looks xxx

afm still not on track :( I now need some radiotherapy on my neck and whilst it doesn't push back my ttc start date it does mean that I defo can't start any earlier than in 6 months time :( xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck in sorry to hear that :( I hope it comes round quick for u to ttc. 

Hope ur doing ok Emmy u should hopefully have a BFp soon!!

Angelria hope ur ok. 

Leinz, Zoela is gorgeous :) I can't wait to have a newborn again! 

As for me... Pregnancy wise everything's great, apart from I've got restless leg syndrome and it's bloody annoying! We havnt found anywhere to live yet so are moving back with my parents for a couple weeks... Dunno how I feel about that really haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh erinsmummy I hope all goes well, moving back home is going to be tough, I hope you find somewhere soon, but at least you will be saving a bit of money, every cloud hey xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah it's just for a short time so should be ok, havnt lived at home since I was 17 and im 23 now so will be interesting!! Used to having my own place, but we don't have to pay anything at all, not even for food, so means we will save a bit! Plus my mum will do loads with Erin do I'll rest :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good, it sounds like it's not going to be too bad, and if it's saving you pennies too, that's more to spend on bubba xx


----------



## Emmy0320

I took a pregnancy test this morning (Tuesday) and got a BFN. On the up side, I've had period like cramps all afternoon. My period is not due until Friday and I'm usually pretty regular. Hoping I may have some implantation cramping, which I had with my first pregnancy. Fingers crossed but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Leinzlove

Pinkcasi: Oh my did your post get my emotions and the tears running. Thanks hun! Your comments mean so much! I hope you concieve your rainbow super fast and find the joy that I have. Loss is awful... But don't ever give up! It doesn't matter the journey as it'll all be worth it when you are holding a sweet newborn in your arms. Lots and Lots of :dust:!

angelria: Bring on March and your forever baby! I wish you a speedy recovery from surgery. :hugs:

Erinsmummy: Won't be long! Almost the third trimester! :wohoo: You'll be holding your newborn. :) I hope you get relief from pg discomforts. I'm so ready to be over this PP crap already.

Duck: I really keep wishing and hoping that you can catch a break. I feel awful for all that you have to endure. Life is so unfair and cruel. I will be so happy and full of joy when you can put all this behind you and have the forever baby that you're long past due. All my :hugs:!

Emmy: I think the implantation cramping can very well be. It's definitley one of the earliest signs. I've experienced it all three times. :) Eeeeek! I'll be stopping in to see your BFP! I'm so excited for testing. :)

AFM: Blessed, happy... Zoela is pefect with a bit of colic. But sooo worth it. :) DD has double ear infections. Very happy just busy. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks leinz <3 sorry to hear of dd's double ear infection, the poor thing, and glad you and zoela are doing great xx


----------



## Emmy0320

I've finally got a few minutes to catch up on recent posts thanks to a snow day and no school!

Mrs. Duck- That's definitely a bummer. How are you feeling, have you started any of your treatments yet? Thinking of you <3

Angelria- Hope you're having fun on that cruise of yours!

Erinsmummy- Living with you parents won't be too bad. As other's have said you'll definitely get to save up some money. In the end think of all the little extras you'll be able to pick up because of it! 

Leinzlove- So sorry about Chloe's ears! How are you feeling these days? Hopefully you're recovering well and those symptoms start to fade soon!

As for me.... get out your magnifying glass ladies. I took a pregnancy test yesterday morning and it was a big negative. I took one this afternoon (today my period is due) and got the best surprise ever! A faint, but definite second line! It doesn't show up too well in the pictures so hopefully you see it too. :)


Spoiler


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh my God Emmy that's so great!!! I can def see it!!! :) xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yayayayyayayayayay! Emmy! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay congratulations emmy :happydance: xx


----------



## angelria

Congrats Emmy :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Thanks ladies! The test is getting a little darker each day (of course I'm POS each day still, haha). I wish I could fast forward a month to the first ultrasound though.


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: I wish I could speed up the month for you. But, this is your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Sorry I haven't had a chance to update. We got back from our cruise on Saturday and the hubby has already booked another one with some friends of ours. I have to admit I am loving the family time and spending time with my son. Makes my love this time I have with just him and not dwell too much on wanting another one. I called yesterday to book my surgery but I am still waiting for them to call me back. I am kind of glad that I didn't get a BFP because I know I would have been waiting for the MC to happen since I know that the polyp or whatever the small mass is that is attatched to the uterus is acting like an IUD and killing off any pregnancy. 
After the holidays and 4 family vacations in 4 months I put on all the weight I had lost so I started back on my weight loss challange. I am sitting at 165 right now on my 5'6 frame. I don't look really fat, but was floored when I typed in my BMI and I am considered overweight. Never in my life did I think I would see that. So I want to lose about 15 lbs at least so that I know I will have a healthy pregnancy for me and baby. I have to take at least this month off when I have the surgery to allow my insides to heal. It is nothing serious, but they are cutting something out of me so I will have some bleeding and cramping for a few days. Kind of like a second period for the month YAY! NOT. I know that the area is messing with my body because my periods are all messed up. I only bled for 3 days this time and now some light spotting when I usually have 3 heavy days and 3 light days. 
Emmy I am so happy for you and I know that this one will stick. I will say an extra prayer for you though so that God keeps His hand on you and your forever baby. 
Mrs. Duck I am sorry that you won't be able to try any earlier than 6 months, but you do want to make sure you are completely healthy so you can enjoy the entire 9 months. 
Erinsmummy how are you doing? We have been on this site for a while together now and I am thrilled to see everything is working out for you. I can't wait to see your bundle of joy.
Leinz your daughter is so precious. I love looking at her picture. I love seeing little miracles and how God blesses each and every one of us in the right time. It gives me hope :)
Well I am off to work. Hope everyone is having a great New Year so far and that it is filled with so many blessings. I will update when I find out when my surgery is. TaTa for now.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, I'm glad the surgery has quick and relatively easy recovery. Hope you get it scheduled soon!

I did blood work on Friday (when I got my bfp) and my hCG was 28 at exactly 4 weeks. The doctor said that's fine for so early but that I should go back and do two tests, 48 hours apart. So we will do that today and on Thursday. I believe they made me do the same thing last time. Apparently they don't realize that when you take a pregnancy test every day for a week you're bound to catch the pregnancy early, haha. Oh well, I just hope the results are good.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: Thanks for updating. I'm glad to hear that you had a lovely trip and that it gave you some great time with DS. I'm so looking forward to you putting this surgery behind you... I know that in no time after you will be happily pregnant. There is a rainbow at the end. :hugs:

Emmy: Don't we all get those early BFP's while TTC. I mean my lines are so faint DH says they aren't there. All my thoughts and prayers hun that this is your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## Emmy0320

So far news is good and I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 25th. I've done three blood draws in the last week.

2/1- 28 (4 weeks)
2/5-162
2/7-370

The nurse I spoke to said things look great right now. I'm having an ultrasound before the nurse intake appointment this time (not the norm for my doctor) because my previous miscarriages were later and not detected until the ultrasound. I should be 7+3 on the 25th. My nurse intake appointment (if the ultrasound goes well) will be on 3/8.

So I'm breathing a sigh of relief... for now. ;)


----------



## angelria

Emmy how are you feeling? How is everything going?

I have been very busy with our promotional process at work. I have my interview today at 11 so fingers crossed it goes well and I don't stumble around with my words LOL. I am not good at interviews. Won't know anything for a couple of weeks afterwards. 

I am also expecting a call from my doctor this afternoon to set up an appt to start a new treatment plan. I went to have the hysteroscopy done to have what they thought was a polyp removed and they didn't find anything. Everything around the ovaries and uterus looked clean and healthy. So I am thinking the only contributing factor is the blood clotting disorder. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, that's great about the potential promotion, how did you interview go? I guess that's good that there were no polyps, what is your doctor saying about the blood clotting disorder? I have to be honest, I'm a little confused though. What made them think that there was a polyp that obviously wasn't there? Hmmm, I'm getting frustrated for you!


----------



## angelria

Well I initially had an ultrasound done and they saw a "suspicious" are that they thought was a fibroid or polyp so they sent me for an MRI with and without contrast to confirm. Well after 2 hours doing the MRI and them blowing out my vein in my arm putting the contrast in they called me and said it wasn't a fibroid and that it must be a polyp and I needed a hysteroscopy done to remove it. So went in for that and low and behold nothing there. UGH just seems to be how everything has been going for the past year. My husband has to have some genetic testing done ( just a simple blood test for him) and then I go back to start a treatment plan. In the mean time I just wait it out and continue to take my baby aspirin and Folgard for the blood clotting disorder. 

Emmy you never mentioned in your post how you were doing. How is that little bean?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Angelria how frustrating! Good about the promotion though! 

How u feeling emmy?

As for me, im officially in 3rd tri now... Baby is moving loads, probably making the most of the room as soon he will be too big to move like he is lol. Ive had a stinking cold last few days, feeling dizzy aswel :( moving house tomorrow into a 3 bedroom, never had a 3 bedroom before lol, looking forward to it though!


----------



## Emmy0320

Well keep us posted on how the testing goes Angelria. Hopefully everything turns out normal there.

Erinsmummy, congrats on reaching the third trimester and good luck with your move! Your little guy will be here in no time!

Everything is fine for me. I'm super bloated, constipated and a little nauseous but that's really it. In all honesty I'm worried that I feel too good. I wish I could get a blood test done every week, it would really put my mind at ease. Our ultrasound is in a little over a week. I'm looking forward to it and dreading it at the same time.


----------



## angelria

My husband went and got his blood test done for the genetic testing. I have been having migranes all week so we haven't managed to DTD but twice this month. We did manage to DTD yeaterday and I got my positive OPK today. Another migrane today so I don't think we will be doing it tonight. I am not getting my hopes up for anything this month. Waiting for my husbands blood test results and then we start a new treatment plan.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I hope you get nothing but happy news and your sticky bean. :) Did you get the promotion! I still hope this month is the one and that your migranes go away. :hugs:

Emmy: Yay for all good news and symptoms. Can't wait to hear how perfect baby is on March 8. :hugs:

Erinsmummy: Yay for 3rd trimester, not long to go now. :)

AFM: DD and baby are both doing great. Zoela weighs 9lbs 4oz and is right about half on the growth charts. She's easy, just a few night feeds. I had oral surgery on Tuesday removing all of my 27 teeth. The pain is controlled, but I can't help but cry when I look in the mirror. I can't stand how I look. Looking forward to dentures in 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Emmy0320

Yes, Angelria, any news on the promotion?

Leinzlove, 8-12 weeks will be here before you know it. Stay strong, you're healthier now and that's what's really important. Zoela and Chloe look great in your avatar, is Chloe is enjoying her little sissy? 

I have my ultrasound tomorrow evening. I'm nervous but have been feeling like crap since my last post, so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## angelria

I did not get the promotion this time around, but I am ok with that. I have the best schedule in the department and it gives me more time with my son so I can't complain with where I am right now. My husband however is getting promoted so we are excited about that. Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound Emmy.


----------



## Emmy0320

We have a tiny little peanut with a nice strong heartbeat. I was 7+3 yesterday and baby was measuring 6+4 on average. He said that is fine this early (I hope he is right). He was able to do it abdominally and did not need to do a trans vaginal ultrasound... good in my book.

The heartbeat was 134 which he said is excellent and it has implanted nice and high, which apparently is good too. Fingers crossed it stays good. I have my nurse intake appointment on 3/8 and will ask for another ultrasound at 10 weeks. 

Cross your fingers. This is the 6th ultrasound I've had in a year and the first time we left with picture. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo copy 3.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angelria

Yes in the beginning of my pregnancy with my son I measured about a week off. As you progress they will change that. So happy things are going so well. Please keep us updated on how you are feeling.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm sure that's fine Emmy as a scan for dating pregnancy is most accurate between 11 and 14 weeks, glad all was good :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: I'm on :cloud9:! So excited for you! That is wonderful news! :) :) :) I'm dancing!

angelria: I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get the promotion! You definitley will next time. :hugs:

AFM: Chloe loves and adores her sister! She tries so hard to say her name and it isn't an easy one.


----------



## Emmy0320

How are you doing Mrs Duck?


----------



## angelria

Well I got my BFP. I am still early. Only 10 DPO, but I am going for a blood test today and will repeat in 2 days to make sure my levels are going up.Kind of hard to get to excited at this point.


----------



## Erinsmummy

That's great news angelria, congrats. I understand why u feel that way but there's such a good chance everything will b ok! I wish u all the luck in th world xx


----------



## angelria

Thank you. They have me on progesterone, Folgard, baby aspirin and a prenatal so we will see if that helps. Should have the first blood test results on Thursday and will get the second test done the same day to recheck my levels.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thats all good things! Will be waiting to hear what your levels are :) Im sure all will be good! 

Hows mrs duck?? Not heard from her in a little while! 

As for me well i have midwife again on thurs, she wants to see if baby has moved head down yet as he was on his side last week and my bump was measurring small. I dont feel that small!! lol, and im almost certain hes turned as i can feel kicking in different places than before!


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats Angleria, that's great news! I will send lots of positive thoughts your way!!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm ok thanks ladies, I'm halfway through my radiotherapy and beginning to suffer :(

Congratulations on your bfp angelria x

Beautiful scan pic Emmy x

I'm glad everything is good with you erinsmummy and I hope bubba has turned for you before your next midwife appointment x

Leinz I hope all is good with You and your gorgeous girls x


----------



## Emmy0320

Mrs. Duck- I'm sorry you're having a hard time with your treatments. :( Half way done is good news though and I hope they don't get any rougher on you.


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Beautiful, Beautiful baby! :) 

Angelria: YAY! I'm on :cloud9:! Congrats on your BFP!

Duck: I'm so ready for your treatments to be done. I'm sorry to hear you are suffering but very glad you are halfway. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry to hear your suffering mrs duck :( cant imagine what your having to go through right now! 

Baby has turned now, hes head down, can really feel him kicking at my ribs! I am a bit aneamic so on iron tablets now. Next appointment is at 34 weeks to do my birth plan, cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going!


----------



## angelria

First blood test levels are 19. I was only 3 weeks 4 days when I had that test done so I know it was really early and would be low. Progesterone was only 9 and they like to see it at 15 so I am taking progesterone supplements to help that 2x's a day. Did a repeat test this morning so I should have the results tomorrow. Hopefully they are rising the way they should be.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- That's great news he's head down!

Angelria- Are you on progesterone suppositories? I read that they might not elevate the levels in your blood much because it's absorbed right into the uterus. You're body is getting the progesterone, just in a more direct and unfortunately sometimes unmeasurable way. I'm on Crinone. If we have to do this again I think I might push for the injections.


----------



## angelria

Yes it is a gel capsule that I have to insert twice a day. After everything we have gone through this time, I believe this will be my last one. I think 2 is a good number. Plus I will be 32 by the time this one is born. I still want to be young enough to be around to see grandbabies :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: 32 is young hun! :)

ErinsMummy: Yay for head down! :cloud9:


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I hope the gel capsule is more pleasant than the Crinone. It's a tube of goo and the residual sticks around. :blush:

I think this is your lucky bean, you deserve it!


----------



## Emmy0320

How are you doing Angelria? Hope all is still well!


----------



## angelria

Levels on my first blood test were 19 and the second was 74. They said they want to do one more test to make sure the level is over 100 and will then schedule an ultrasound. So I am feeling a little better and not as stressed. I think I will relax all the way when I see a heartbeat.


----------



## angelria

How have you been feeling? When do you get another ultrasound?


----------



## Emmy0320

That's great news, your blood results sound great! I had my nurse intake on Friday and they are not going to schedule me for another ultrasound yet. I did my prenatal panel of blood work and all was normal. 

I see my doctor on 3/28 for my first OB appointment (11+6). I'm hoping she will send me for another ultrasound after. So in the meantime we have scheduled a private scan for 3/18 because I just can't wait that long.


----------



## angelria

Had my third blood work done today and patiently waiting on the results. I took another HPT for the fun of it and it was super dark right away so that made me feel really good :) 

How is everyone. This thread is really quiet now :(


----------



## Erinsmummy

Glad everythings looking good angelria and emmy!!! Its hard to enjoy first couple of months when youve had losses, but hopefully very soon you can both relax a bit and just enjoy! I must say though i am very uncomfortable now, i dont remember being this uncomfy with erin! Im still small, my bump isnt huge but if i sit, his feet are in my ribs, if i stand and walk his head scrapes down there, if i lie down he seems to just poke and jab me everywhere!! Haha so no rest for me right now, my next midwife appointment is on the 1st of april when ill be 34 weeks to do my birth plan, i know exactly what my birth plan is, same as last time, just take it as it comes, if i get to go pain relief free like last time, great, if not i wont beat myself up about it.

Angelria so glad the hpt was really dark :)


----------



## Emmy0320

That's great about the hpt Angelria, I can't wait for you to get your blood results!

Erinsummy, I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable. I like the idea of an open birth plan as I'm not sure they ever go according to plan, haha. Little Jack will be here so soon!!!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah well its all worth it in the end :) Just greatfull im even pregnant! Wow your nearly 10 weeks already!! just think, when i have jack in about 8 weeks time you will be almost halfway :) and yes im waiting for your blood results angelria!!


----------



## Leinzlove

So gooooood to hear the lovely news in here! Bring on those rainbows! I don't think this thread has ever been as exciting as it is now. :) Numbers are sounding wonderful. And I don't blame you for not being able to wait for scans. I couldn't ever wait and scheduled 2 scans.


----------



## angelria

Third blood test results...... drum roll please..............................930. YAY!!!!!!!
So they are rising nicely and my first appt is in a week and a half. Thanks for all your support ladies. Don't know what I would do without each and everyone of you.


----------



## Leinzlove

angelria said:


> Third blood test results...... drum roll please..............................930. YAY!!!!!!!
> So they are rising nicely and my first appt is in a week and a half. Thanks for all your support ladies. Don't know what I would do without each and everyone of you.

YAYAYAYYAAY! I'm so happy! What happy news! I'm dancing! :) :) :) :)x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yay so happy for u Angelria!! So glad to hear that! Xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

And wow just noticed zoela is 2 months old already! Time goes so fast!


----------



## Emmy0320

Woohoo Angelria! That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

I have an ultrasound in about 3 hours... I feel like it's D-Day.


----------



## angelria

How did the ultrasound go Emmy? I can't wait for mine. It seems like the days have slowed down and it will never get here LOL.


----------



## Emmy0320

It went well. I measured exactly 10 weeks (was 10+3 based on lmp) so it looks like we've caught up some since last scan. Baby had a hb of 173, two arms, two legs, and no tail. :)

I feel very relieved as this is by far the longest we've made it. I looked at my husband last night and said "This is scary... we might actually end up with a baby this time!" 

We're going to start telling family after my doctor's appointment next Thursday. 

Angelria- How are you feeling and when is your first scan?

MrsDuck- How are your treatments going, you're almost done right?

Erinsmummy- How are you feeling? Have you had your shower yet?

Leinzlove- How's that little Zoela doing? We need updated pics. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0134.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## angelria

Awww beautiful picture Emmy. I am doing good. Sickness is kicking in a little. Not throwing up, but not feeling great at all. It takes a lot for me to throw up. Can't even brush my teeth without gaging. Oh just the thought of brushing my teeth just made me gag LOL. The strange thing is I have gained 3 pounds already. Not sure if it is just bloat or what. I know the progesterone I have to take causes you to bloat and I have been eating some salty stuff to curb the neasousness. That could be it also. I am terrified of gaining 60 pounds again. I have been trying to go to the gym when I feel good. My scan is next Thursday. 
Mrs Duck I have been thinking of you lately. I hope you are well. Not long and you will be joining all of us. 
Erinsmummy- Not long now and you will be holdng your little pnut. So exciting. 
I have honestly started having some fears now that I know this is really happening and I am scared that my son will feel left out or not loved.


----------



## angelria

Wow Emmy I just saw the heart rate. That is a nice strong heart beat and I am going to go ahead and predict a girl :)


----------



## Emmy0320

A girl would great, hehe! I have a TON of bloating, and it's got to be due to the progesterone. At my intake appointment I had gained 3 pounds (by 9 weeks) but it seriously looks like 10. People have been giving the funny looks at work for a month now. My middle is just sooo bloated. I take my last progesterone tomorrow, they said to stop at 11 weeks, so hopefully it will go down soon.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Glad to see that your scan went well emmy! Angelria feeling sick is always a good sign!! Even if it does make u feel awful! I was so sick with this one, remember it being the reason I thought things would be fine this time :) 

I have been thinking about Mrs duck also, hope she's ok. 

As for me, we don't usually do the baby shower thing round here, some do but it's not something I've thought about doing. Only 7 weeks now till due date, so excited!! Just want to meet him!


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy did you get sick to where you were throwing up or just queesy all the time. From the moment I wake until I go to bed. Awful, but I just remind myself it's all worth it in the end. I just wish I could have a short break from it to enjoy the feeling of being prego. When did the sickness stop for you?

Emmy no more progesterone YAY!!!!!! You will have to let me know if the bloat goes down now that you are off of it. I looked at my reflection in a window the other day and quickly looked away because from the side I just look plain fat. 

Leinz I love the new picture. She is a doll!


----------



## Charose

We had MC in Feb and started trying straight away as Dr said my bloods were back to normal. OV cycle day 17 - Now on CD 28 and have had a very line squint and you can see it, on a Clearblue with evening urine. Not wanting to get excited yet until it gets darker as my HPT line stayed very faint and I MC at 5 weeks. So scared too - was the worst weekend of my life losing our tiny seed and I'm really worried it will happen again. I'm not even sure when AF is due as they never settled after having my 25 month old.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, I've been sicker too. No vomitting but nausua all day and for the past two weeks I've been gagging as soon as I get full... which is conveniently 1/2 way through each meal, haha. Let's hope it's a good sign!

Charose- Welcome! I hope that line gets darker for you and that you'll stick around on this thread, haha. It started after our Feb 2012 miscarriags. So far we've got one baby born (Leinzlove), one about to be born (Erinsmummy), two in the first tri (myself and Angelria) and hopefully a BFP in the next few months (MrsDuck). There were a few additional miscarrages in between but now you're pretty much caught up! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah i was throwing up every day, even at night, didnt go away till i was 16 weeks, was worried id have it all way through! With Erin i was sick too but only once or twice in the mornings and then id be fine rest of day! With this one some days i couldnt even get out of bed! I felt so ill.

Charose i hope this is it for u, know how scary pregnancy is after a loss. all of us on this thread do x


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- No shower is a bummer. I didn't realize it was a US thing. The few that I've been too have been fruitful (probably over $1,000 in gifts!). When did you start buying things? I'm about to take the plunge into buying maternity clothes (well at least a few pairs of pants) but am still not 100% convinced/ comfortable that this little one is stick around yet.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah they have started doing showers over here a bit now, but its more of a first baby thing. I Started buying things anytime after my 12 week scan, i think ive got everything now, just need to get nappies really, ive got all the essentials, some of it is what my mum kept of Erins, only thing ive had to buy new is clothes as Erins clothes is all so girly lol.y


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies my radiotherapy is now over yay, hopefully I can get back to some normality and get back to ttc in 4 months time yay xx

Angelria sickness is a great sign but hopefully you don't get too sick xx

Emmy what a gorgeous scan pic I'm so happy for you xx

Erinsmummy I'm so pleased everything is going well for you, I can't believe Jack will soon be here xx

Leinz zoela is gorgeous, keep the pics coming xx

Charose I'm so sorry for your loss but welcome to the group and I hope you get your rainbow bfp soon xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Mrs duck, I'm so glad you're back and starting to feel better!!! Four months will go by in no time!


----------



## angelria

Ugh any remedies for this constant queasy feeling. It is so hard to function during the day when all i can think about is how badly I feel like I need to throw up. I just want to lay in bed and sleep away this first trimester, but my 2 year old won't let me. Don't get me wrong I am happy we are finally pregnant, but I have to get through work and I didn't experience this with my son.


----------



## Erinsmummy

In my expierence there isnt alot you can do angelria :( Women find different things help, for me, if i ever let myself get hungry then that made it worse, so i just had to keep snacking all the time on whatever took my fancy! With Erin i used travel sickness bands, they were good! I still had to carry a sick bag round with me lol but i felt like they helped. Ginger is good, ginger biscuits or ginger cake. I know what you mean, i was glad to be pregnant but its so hard to enjoy when you just want to stay in bed all day, it made me so miserable! It wont last forever, just try and get through it as best you can! Mine was so bad at one point i did take anti sickness tablets from my doctor, better to do that than end up in hospital! My best friend is pregnant with her 4th, shes about 23 weeks now, but she got so sick with 2 of her pregnancies she was in hospital, and still very sick with the others! I hope your sickness doesnt last as long as mine did!

Yay mrs duck, glad your ok, 4 months will honestly fly by and i feel really good that you will get caught quickly :) look after yourself!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria- I know what you mean. I second Erinsmummy's advice to eat as much as you can.... even though that's the last thing you might want to do. Granola bars, apple slices, and cheese and crackers have helped me. Ginger ale and ginger tea helped me from week 6-7, then I decided that they were disgusting and haven't touched either since, haha. I also do a lot of lifesaver mints when I get the starving feeling but can't eat right away and that at least makes it so I'm not gagging, even if I still feel sick. 

I think it might be starting to subside for me (knock on wood), or I've miscarried again so I'm going to go with the first until proven otherwise. :) Today I did not eat a granola bar before getting out of bed for the first time in over a month. I was starving, but I did make it to Starbucks for a breakfast sandwich. It's my spring break so I decided to treat myself.


----------



## angelria

oh I am hoping it subsides by week 11-12. Do you think the progesterone makes it worse? I can't remember if that is a side effect of it. I was craving chinese food so I got some and eat like two bites of chicken and two bites of rice and that is all my stomach can handle. I have done that off and on for the past 3 hours and I feel a little better. Not 100% but better. I will take what I can get. I haven't been to the grocery store because the thought of food made me want to throw up, but I will go and try to get some of the snacks you mentioned Emmy. 
Thanks for the support ladies :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, the progesterone might very well make it worse. I took my last dose on Thursday, and although I've still got the hunger pains today I haven't gagged yet. Feel better!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Argh i was always craving chinese food, then when i got it, i could only manage a few mouthfulls, was so frustrating!


----------



## angelria

yep thats what happened yesterday. I think I ended up throwing away 1/2 of it because the thought of it finally made me sick so I threw it out. LOL A firend of mine went and got me some ginger candies and ginger tea last night. Aawww she is such a life saver. Thank God for wonderful friends. So this morning it has been apples and cheese, ginger ale, and ginger candies. Just gonna pull my big girl panties up and push thru. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## Emmy0320

Hope your day was okay Angelria! My belly is very sore today, do you ladies have any experience with this? It doesn't feel like cramps, just sore, but of course it makes me worry since I'm not on the progesterone anymore. My doctor's appointment is Thursday so hopefully we'll hear the heart beat and I'm being paranoid for no reason. I almost spent $100 on a doppler today, haha, then I realized that I would probably drive myself crazy with that too. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope the morning sickness, eases for you both! :hugs:


----------



## angelria

I had a doppler and loved it. I loaned it out and then tried to get it back and the girl can't find it. 
I did have some soreness with Caleb. It is because everything is stretching and trying to make room for baby as it grows. Very normal. You will get some pains in your pelvic area and hips also as the ligaments and all start stretching. Very amazing what the womans body can do. Unless you start getting like some sharp stabbing or cramping pains accompanied by bleeding I wouldn't worry. 
Looks like we both have appts tomorrow. Mine is at 3 and we are taking my son so that he can feel like he is part of the process. He is excited about possibly seeing the baby. 
Can't wait to hear what the heart rate is on your little one.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Your tummy being sore isnt anything to be concerned about, probably just everything stretching. Like angelria said our bodies do something amazing so we are bound to get aches n pains. Hope both of ur appointments go well! I am so uncomfy its unreal, keep getting braxton hicks, had them with erin but these feel so intense! This pregnancy has felt so different, his movements are painfull, i can never get comfy cos its feet are in my ribs.. never had any of it with erin, her pregnancy was so so easy, it was uncomfy to sleep towards the end but i was never wincing in pain when she moved lol. My midwife did say to me that this pregnancy will probably be 100% different as this is a different dad my body thinks this is a first pregnancy!! I dont know how true that is, i mean my body must remember carrying erin but according to her i should treat this as a first baby almost!


----------



## Emmy0320

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound Angelria, I'm sure it will be great, after all you've got plenty of MS to show for it! Erinsmummy, I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable, hopefully the last 7 weeks go quickly for your! I didn't realize that braxton hicks contractions started so soon... talk about a sore belly! Feel better!


----------



## Leinzlove

I also had a Doppler. It did so much for reassurance. :) I had Braxton hicks with #2 from 24 weeks and none that I noticed with #1.

I'm sure the soreness is the growing and stretching of the beautiful lives you are creating! So... exciting! This thread is full of pregnancy! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

yeah i got braxton hicks with erin at about 35 weeks, this one been having for a few weeks now. i kept meaning to get a doppler but never did, always wanted one though!


----------



## Emmy0320

HB was 166 at the doctor today! It's still there! We're going to start telling family. I ordered announcement cards with the ultrasound picture from 10 weeks to mail to family that is out of state, and we are telling my husband's family on Sunday. Oh my... the reality that this might end with a real baby is starting to sink in. 

Angelria, I can't wait to hear about your appointment this afternoon, good luck, I'm sure everything is great!


----------



## angelria

Everything looked good. Heartbeat was 129 which scared me a little, but they said it is normal for it to be that low with how early I am. Doctor didn't seem worried so I am going to try and relax a little. EDD is November 14th and I am measuring right on track for when I know I ovulated. They said about 5 more weeks of sickness. Week 11 I can start getting off the progesterone by going to 1 pill a day for 1 week and then week 12 I will be off it completely. 
Emmy that is great news, still a nice strong heartbeat. So happy for you.
Erinsmummy how are you feeling? Praying you get some relief and these next few weeks go by fast. 

Mrs. Duck and Leinz thinking of you both.


----------



## MrsDuck

I am still lurking and keeping an eye on you all, just not posting so much.

I'm glad things are going so well for you all.

Lots of love to you all xxxx <3 xxxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Mrs duck only a few months and you will be ttc, really looking forward to you coming on here with a bfp :) hope your feeling well.

Angelria that heart beat isnt low, my babies was around that at one point, midwife said its prob cos baby was resting, you dont need to worry. Glad the appointment went well!!

Emmy glad your appointment went well too, and that your feeling more confident :) Your past the horrid 12 weeks now so its time you relaxed and started to enjoy! 

Im feeling ok just waddling around lol, spending today with my sister, its her birthday. I have a wedding to go to in 3 weeks, ill be 37 weeks so need something maternity, might go shopping tomorrow and see if i can find something! Really dont wanna look like a frump lol, im determined to find something that flatters my bump rather than hide it or make me look fat!


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, that's wonderful! My hb was in the 120s when I was 7+3 too, they also told me that was great. Woohoo to an end date from the progesterone. At my appointment yesterday I had lost 1/2 lb. from my appointment at 9 weeks. I attribute it to less bloat, hopefully yours will go down too when you stop the progesterone. Great news and so happy for you!

MrsDuck- It's good to hear from you. I hope you're continuing to feel better!


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: So happy your appt. went perfect! How exciting that its time to start telling family. I'm on :cloud9:! Perfect, healthy rainbow on its way! :)

Angelria: I'm so happy your visit went well. Sounds like a healthy HB to me. Variances are great in the first trimester. :) Congrats! :cloud9:

Duck: I miss you! So good to see you around. I'm excited about being around to see your H&H 9 months and a beautiful rainbow in your arms! It will be the sweetest day ever for me here on BNB! Just a few more months! :hugs:

AFM: You may all think I've lost it. I think I have. :haha: I'm in the 2ww. I've had some cramping and felt more tired. But, I don't know if its from recovering from childbirth or if its the start of creating a new life. All I know is I'll be finding out.


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh my gosh Leinzlove, I had to read that twice! How exciting that would be to have two little ones so close in age! You'll have to let us know when you find out!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol not crazy lienz, i think ill be doing the same, just getting straight back into it! When will you find out?!

Well went for my 34 week appointment, im measuring small, so sending me for a growth scan, dont know when it will be yet till they ring tomorrow. She said baby seems to be right size but she cant feel much fluid, so just gonna get that checked. bit of a pain as the hosp that does my scans is an hour away and 2 bus rides, will have to take erin aswel!


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Teeeheee! Thanks hun! I sure am excited. I am trying for three LO's close in age. DD#1 is 23 months old, DD#2 is 2 1/2 months old and if #3 has happened she'll be born 11 months after DD#2. A bit crazy, but we planned our children this way. I've been very blessed that its worked out so far. 

Erinsmummy: I hope you aren't worrying to much, hun! I had a US with DD#1 measuring behind and she turned out weighing 6lbs 3oz, born at 39w2d. So, she was tiny for gestation but all was fine. :) I'm excited that you get to see your baby again and you'll be meeting LO soon! :) I hope you aren't having to many aches and pains. :hugs:

AFM: I'll be testing this coming weekend. I'm 4dpo, nothing out of ordinary going on. I've had some cramping but I don't know if its from creating a new life or my cycles getting back into the swing of things. I do know I released an egg and that we had lots of swimmers waiting. So, we will see.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy, good luck with your growth scan, I hope everything turns out to be fine! It's a shame you can't do it closer to home though.


----------



## Erinsmummy

scan is on friday! will let u all know how it goes!


----------



## angelria

I have an appt with my old OBGYN tomorrow. I was given the ok to switch from my specialist back to my regular doctor so my first appt is tomorrow with them. Hoping they do another US so that I can make sure everything is going ok. 
Erinsmummy I am sure everything will be ok with your scan on Friday. You only have a little over 5 weeks to go :)


----------



## angelria

Emmy is the queasy feeling still gone? We have a cruise on May 19th and I should be 14 weeks by then. I am hoping and praying mine goes away around the same time frame yours did. Or earlier.... I won't complain if it goes away earlier :) Did you stop the progesterone completely at week 11?


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelira, I'm feeling so much better now. I did stop the progesterone completely at 11 weeks. It was not a pill though. It's a once daily applicator thingy (Crinione) so it's not something they can cut back on. I had enough Rx from my doctor to get me to 11 weeks. I talked to them at my 9 week appointment about it and the doctor said to stop when I ran out at 11. She said that by then if my placenta is taking over properly it should be producing enough progesterone to sustain the pregnancy. We heard the hb at 12 weeks and I hope all is still well. 

I felt loads better within days. I haven't eaten before getting out of bed for the past week and I've really noticed the difference since going back to work on Monday as I was off last week while coming down from the progesterone. I eat a small breakfast at 8:00 and am okay until 1:00 when I eat lunch. I'm really hungry, but before I was having to force myself to eat at least 2 snacks in between and was gagging a lot. The only weird stomach thing remaining is that I can't eat a full meal. I get very full and start to feel sick about 1/2 though if I don't stop immediately, but I'll take it over constant nausea any time. 

So overall, I started to really notice that I was feeling better around 12 weeks. I hope it's the same for you, and that my feeling better is not a bad omen, haha. A cruise will definitely be more fun if you're not feeling sea sick before stepping on the boat. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeek Ladies! I'm so happy to see all of the rainbows in here! :) 

Angelria: A cruise sounds amazing! Couldn't do anything better for a celebration! :)


----------



## angelria

Yes but I already get sea sick a little when we cruise so if you add it to the already neasous feeling I have it will be miserable for me. We are taking my son and some other couples are going with us so I would like to be able to enjoy our time. 

The progesterone I am on is Prometrium. It is a pill I have to insert twice a day morning and evening. Horribly messy and my hubby even said it made him queasy feeling after being intimate. Not much of that is going on because I feel so sick and the hubby is not very understanding. Just wish I could get a little bit of relief so we don't all have to be miserable. Looking forward to my appt in a little over an hour. Hopefully we will see that everything is progressing nicely.


----------



## Erinsmummy

good luck at your appointment angelria :) Hope you feel better soon, it is miserable feeling like that x


----------



## angelria

So appt went good and baby's heartbeat is 162 and measuring exactly 8 weeks today :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Wonderful news Angelria, what a nice heartbeat!


----------



## Leinzlove

Such wonderful news Angelria! :cloud9: :) :) :) x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Great news Angelina so pleased :) 

Had my scan yesterday, baby is weighing about 4lb 10oz which is ok, but I've only got just enough fluid, so got to keep an eye on that. I cannot wait to hold my baby, just want him in my arms! My boiler is broke, needs a new part, so no hot water and heating for a few days :(


----------



## Emmy0320

Glad Jack is good weight! Do you need to do anything special now or will they just monitor your amniotic fluid a little closer? That's a bummer about your boiler, I hope it's fixed soon!


----------



## Erinsmummy

They will monitor me for now, but as Jack is a good weight and doing fine they are not worried thank God. I'm at my mums tonight, they have a wood burner, I love it it's so warm lol


----------



## Leinzlove

So great to hear that Jack is doing fine! Won't be long. Hope your broiler gets fixed soon. 

AFM: The :witch: got me with an 8 day LP. So, my body wasn't ready to get pregnant again. Can't blame it, as it did a miracle creating life. Now we are WTT until September. I usually don't mind when baby arrives. But, I only want one January baby and really don't want the flu season worry again. I'll be around. :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove, I'm sorry it wasn't your month. That's a good idea to wait until after flu season. I was pretty worried through February... esp. since I never got my flu shot. :dohh:

I had a stomach bug this past weekend and that was worrisome enough... I couldn't imagine the flu!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fantastic news angelria, I'm so pleased for you x

Erinsmummy I'm glad jack is a good weight and I hope you get your boiler fixed soon x

Emmy what a nightmare stomach bugs are, I hope you are feeling better now x

Leinz I'm sorry the witch got you but that mean we should be starting to ttc again about the same time x


----------



## Emmy0320

How are you doing MrsDuck? It's good to hear from you! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: You will be pregnant first try! I just know it. I'm so excited thinking about your H&H 9 months. :wohoo: And then I will be right after you and we will be bump buddies.

Don't be sorry about AF getting me! So touching! But, it wasn't the time, my body wasn't ready. I'm so pleased to see all of the pregnancies going to perfection in here. And I will be right here cheering you all on the whole way. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks ladies, still can't really eat much as it feels like I'm trying to swallow razor blades but my neck looks much better on the outside. I'm just lurking watching your healthy pregnancies develop into your rainbow babies and watching the time pass until I can get back to ttc.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

lienz argh AF showing is a bummer, but like you say wont be long and you will be ttc again anyway and your body knows what its doing! Just been and had a look in your parenting journal/thread, got some lovely photos in there!

Mrs duck sorry your sore, getting closer and closer now and will be lovely if you and lienz ttc at the same time! 

Emmy and angelria i do hope your both feeling ok!

As for me nothing much to report other than my boiler is fixed, yay :) Dh is working late AGAIN, i dont mind really but gets boring once erin is in bed and she is always asking for him! He wont be taking time off work either when i have baby, he could if we really wanted him to but we have agreed its more sensible for him to keep working as its not like baby will have a bed time so he will see plenty of him, ive got lots of friends and family to help me if i need it, my mum is taking 2 weeks off as paternity, dh cant take it as he is self employed so my mum will have 2 weeks off instead.


----------



## Emmy0320

Glad you have heat and hot water again! My husband works a lot too so I can relate there. I keep reminding him that when baby is born he might not be able to work so much overtime, play so many hockey games, etc. 

It's more the hours that stink as he works 11pm-7am. With overtime and hockey I haven't seen him in two days, but I can tell by the dishes and laundry that he's been here, haha!

That's great that your mom can take time off to help! I'm hoping my sister will be able to visit shortly after baby is born. :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah emmy yeah those hours suck, and i hear you on the dishes and laundry haha. dh works mostly 7 days a week, gets the odd day or morning off, and is out the house from 8-8, sometimes 6am till 10pm! 

Some of my friends had a takeaway night last night, i almost couldnt go cos had no idea what time he would be home, luckily i made it :) So although he has given up some hobbies i have to keep reminding him as i have lo 24/7 its not like i get to do hell of alot either!


----------



## Emmy0320

Welcome PatTabs and Pattypea! Sorry you had to join under the circumstances, but I most certainly hope you get your BFPs and sticky beans soon!

I booked a 16.5 week private gender scan for 4/30, ahhh! I have an OB appointment on 4/22. I finally told the rest of the girls in my class at work last week and news is starting to spread. Hopefully we hear the HB again at our next appointment!


----------



## angelria

Wow Emmy that is right around the corner. I have another scan on the 29th, but that is for genetic counseling that we are having done at a specialist because of the blood clotting disorder. They want to make sure that there is nothing more that they should be doing at this point for the pregnancy. Plus they will rule out a bunch of other things like down syndrome. I am just excited to see our little bean again. The morning sickness has calmed down some. Knock on wood. I have had 2 fairly good days. The evenings are my bad times now as I get bad headaches, but I will take that over all day sickness anytime. The weeks in between my appts seem so long. I just want to hear a heartbeat again to make sure everything is still ok.


----------



## Emmy0320

I know how you feel angelria. 4 weeks is a long time to wait between appointments! I'm glad you're starting to feel better and hope that all is well at your next scan!


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: How exciting? Do you have any instincts on gender? Dreams? Etc.


----------



## angelria

I spoke too soon. I spent the evening last night vomiting until about 9:30 when I was finally able to go to bed. UGH. Oh well.


----------



## dpitts1341

Wow! There are a lot of ladies on here getting their rainbow babies! Congrats!


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, I'm sorry you're so sick still! I thought I was feeling better around 9 weeks, then felt worse from 10-11, and really started to feel better around 12. Hopefully you feel more normal soon!

Leinzlove, I think it's a girl! :) Obviously though, I would love either, just a healthy baby that make it to term. 

Dpitts, yes, things are starting to look up on here! We've been at it since our miscarriages in Feb 2012. One baby born, one due soon, two on the way, and one future sticky bean!


----------



## angelria

Emmy I knew in my heart that I was having a boy the first time and people tried to tell me otherwise. Low and behold I had a boy. I think we have that instinct and most times it is right. Just my opinion. I have a feeling this one will be a boy also, but we shall see. Shouldn't be too much longer and you should know. 
My sickness is more in the evenings now so I am happy that it is not all day long. Ready for it all to pass, but there is that small possibility that it won't. I am just thankful for the little bit of relief that I get now during the day. Gives me a little hope that things are still ok until my next peek at our little one. So I am not going to complain to much about being sick. Must mean something good right?


----------



## Emmy0320

I agree that it's a good sign Angelria! When is your next appointment?


----------



## angelria

I have an appt on the 29th :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

sickness is a very good sign indeed, but that doesnt mean its not flippen awful lol. Hope all you ladies are ok, as of tomorrow i am 37 weeks so full term! Yikes. I went to a wedding yesterday and had to spend pretty much 12 hours sat down, was not comfy at all! xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy, I'm so excited for you! It won't be long at all!!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ah I hope not! Desperate to meet him! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

HB was 156 today! So far so good!


----------



## Erinsmummy

That's great Emmy, your going to have a healthy 9 months! 

How r u now Angelria! 

I'm going for a walk tonight, going to get this baby moving down! I don't believe you can make Labour start on ur own but I do believe u can help things along!! I've just put on Facebook that I'm nervous now I know what's coming, every Braxton hicks makes me think "oh God it's gonna hurt!" Lol, erins Labour was great, but obviously painfull and now that is scaring me! Silly eh!


----------



## angelria

Not silly at all. I already think about that. I was in labor for 26 hours with my son and my epidural wore off about an hour before so I felt everything. 
I am doing ok. Hanging in there and waiting for the first trimester stuff to finally pass. It is slowly getting better, but I have migranes every afternoon and they can't give me anything until I finally get to 12 weeks. I have a history of them so I knew I would be getting them. 
Great news Emmy about the heart rate.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Migraines are awful :( I've never had them much but my mum suffers with them badly, so does my sister. Not long till the end of the first tri now :) 

My Labour with Erin was 8hours, waters broke at 10am, but didn't get contractions till 3pm, then they got quite bad so went to hosp at 5, was checked at 5,30 and I was 10cm, she was born half an hour later, I only had gas n air because had no time for anything else. The pain is coming back to me though... I've said this time gas n air is a must!! Loved the stuff!!


----------



## angelria

To me it feels like this time has drug by because I have felt like crap, but at the same time it feels like it is hard to believe I am one week away from the end of my first trimester. I am glad to be feeling better, but I have mixed emotions and kind of scared at the thought of how fast our life is going to change. Almost a little bit of anxiety about my family of 3 becoming 4 and how everyone will adjust. Mainly my little man. I hope and pray he doesn't regress or get hurt feelings towards us. Oh the joys of the pregnancy hormones.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I worry about Erin too. But kids do adjust, I have a friend that had a 2 yr old, then had another baby and her eldest hated the baby, he was a nightmare, just wanted the baby gone and would hurt him on purpose.. it lasted about 3 weeks, as soon as he realised the baby was here to stay he calmed down, so even when that does happen it will get easier, mostly they take really well to a new sibling. Erin is still very much my baby, I do baby her, so I'm a bit nervous about it! She's such a good little girl, don't have much trouble with her in way of bad behaviour, so I'm just going to involve her in everything, hope she is ok about it. T th ft tg LOrd pic Law ax Lisa awAre f dss 

That last bit was Erin lol.

Anyway, this pregnancy dragged till 16 weeks but since then it's flown by! I'm in the last few weeks already!


----------



## archangel24

Its so great to see so many pregnant tickers on here! Gives me hope :)


----------



## angelria

archangel24 it has been a long road for all of us but there is always hope :) Feel free to join us and share your journey with us. We always welcome anyone to join us. 

Yes Caleb is such a loving and good hearted little boy. He will be 3 by the time the baby is here and we talk about the baby often. Even let him go to the first ultrasound with us. Now he keeps telling me he has a baby in his belly LOL. Silly boy. He is so sweet and loving that I don't want him to become mean or resentful. All fears I guess second moms have. I just can't wait for my appt on Monday and see that this bean is growing the way it needs to. I still have all the prego symptoms but my hubby mentioned my belly isn't growing much, just a little bump and it made me worry for some reason. I feel like I am huge, but people still can't tell if I am prego or if I just gained weight.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Archangel your more than welcome to join us in here :)

To be honest Angelria I hardly look pregnant now lol so don't worry about your size! I'm sure all is fine, I have a midwife appointment that day also. Do u get you get to have a scan?


----------



## Emmy0320

I've only had people in the last two weeks start asking me if I'm pregnant. Then of course, they go into, well... we thought maybe you were gaining weight, etc. Makes one feel great, lol. It was during the 12th week for me that I felt like my bloat belly started to turn into a bump belly.


----------



## angelria

Heart rate was 151 and everything looks great. 11 weeks 5 days today :)


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> Heart rate was 151 and everything looks great. 11 weeks 5 days today :)

Yay that's fantastic!!! Almost to the second tri!!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Private scan was tonight and AHHHHHH!!! So excited it's a girl! HB was 150 and baby was measuring 16+1 and 5 ounces. What a relief that everything is still okay!

Sorry it's is hard to see but it's a picture taken with my phone of the picture they gave us, haha.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aw Emmy that's lovely, such a relief for u too! Girls are great ;)

Well I've been having so many pains all night, I know it's not Labour as none of it is regular but I hope he makes an appearance soon! I'm mega uncomfy!


----------



## angelria

Emmy that is wonderful news. YAY for a baby girl. My nurse made a very early guess of a girl based on the nub position, but I googles it and they can be wrong if the scan is not at the right angle so I am not going to assume it is a girl yet. I am going to see if my doctor will do a scan for us at 16 weeks to see the gender. Are you going to tell everyone the gender or keep it a secret?

Erinsmummy not to much longer. I am sorry you are so uncomfortable. I remember those days. Try and rest as much as you can.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I am getting so annoyed with people today, ive had 3 comments on my bump being too small already. Really winds me up, what size am i suppose to flamin be?? like an elephant?! Argh ive had comments all the time since i was 12 weeks, i remember as i hadnt even had my 12 week scan yet and someone said "well you havnt got a bump have you?!" well no shit, the baby is tiny about 3inches long, why on earth should i have a bump!! A girl i know today who is about 12 weeks behind me, asked how long i have left, i said less than 2 weeks and she says "oh what?! no way your too small to be nearly due" What the?!?! And then a lady at the supermarket wanted to help me with my bags... really nice gesture of course but then she says "i dont want you to strain yourself and have you give birth way too early!" Ugh, she meant well though so ill let her off... But then walking home, saw a girl i know and she says "oh ur still going then" Er well yes im not at my due date yet!! Then she says "your still tiny, why are you so tiny" Well im not THAT small. Im measuring on the smaller side for how many weeks i am, but im not below the line on the chart or anything, and although will probably be a small baby like erin was, he isnt going to be tiny tiny!!! 

Im sorry for this rant i just went off on lol, just had enough of people saying the same thing, makes me feel like theres something wrong with me or baby!! Ive even been accused of not eating!! I eat like you wouldnt believe and anyone who knows me, knows that i eat like a bloody horse!! Ill try and post a pic of my bump tomorrow, personally i love it, and i dont think its too small at all! Thanks for listening to my rambles :)


----------



## angelria

As long as you and baby are healthy and the doctor says everything is good with your son it doesn't matter how big your bump is. Just means it is all baby. Should be able to get back to normal in no time. I would take it as a compliment. Don't worry about other people. I always had people asking if I had 2 in there with my son. I was big and gained way more weight than I should have, but it still made me angry for everyone I saw to ask me that. No worries Momma just picture holding that little boy and nothing and no one else matters :)


----------



## angelria

Just goes to show they will make some kind of comment no matter what size you are. Either you are too small or you have more than one because you are too big. I am just sooooo happy we finally have our miracle babies.


----------



## Emmy0320

We've told everyone the gender but will keep the name a secret. There are a few people we will probably tell the name to, I'll tell you ladies, haha, but are refraining from telling a lot of family that will offer their unwanted two sense. 

I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable Erinsmummy. I can imagine how sick you are of the comments, I already am sick of them too. People at work just started fiding out within the last two weeks. I told my boss and aides earlier but asked them to keep it under wraps. People keep saying "Oh, I thought maybe you were pregnant, but wasn't sure if you were just gaining weight so I didn't say anything!" It makes me so angry that they were busy worrying about my weight. One person even commented that I always had a little belly so she wasn't sure. WTF? I'm a perfectly average weight and BMI!! I wanted to smack her and explain that I started progesterone in January, so although you are just now finding out, it's mid April, and I've been successfully hiding this bloat and bump for months, b*tch! Get's me fired up, haha! Angelria you are right though, who really cares at the end of the day what they say!


----------



## Erinsmummy

It's the way they say it. I mean if they said "you've got a lovely neat bump" that sounds positive but I get "your too small" "you need to eat more" "you can't be that far along" "where's the baby" argh I could go on. Maybe my hormones but I can't smile and nod anymore, I have to walk away or they might get a slap hahaha x


----------



## angelria

Heart rate yesterday was 156. We have to wait 8 more weeks for another ultrasound :( I don't know if I can wait 8 weeks to find out the sex.


----------



## angelria

Emmy how much did it cost to get an early scan done?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Where i live a gender scan is usually about £70... We did consider it but just couldnt afored it at the time, and by that point i was feeling movements so i knew things were good :) My best friend had one though amd the pics she got were pretty amazing. Was your scan in 3d emmy?


----------



## Emmy0320

There was a special so we paid $65 for a 2D gender scan. She did take all the measurements as well. They do have 3D/4D scans but recommend doing them after 26 weeks so we will probably do one later on. Here's a link to the place we went if you want to look at prices for comparison. 

https://www.ultrasonacolumbus.com


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> Heart rate yesterday was 156. We have to wait 8 more weeks for another ultrasound :( I don't know if I can wait 8 weeks to find out the sex.

I'm with you on that. My doctor did a scan at 7 weeks and the next is at 24. Thus the 10 and 16 week private ones, haha!


----------



## angelria

Emmy I just saw your due date is the 11th. 3 days after my birthday :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Maybe a birthday baby (well kind of, haha)! I see you're over 12 weeks.... wooo hooo! Are you a little relieved yet?


----------



## Erinsmummy

yay past 12 weeks angelria :) Your well on your way now! And omg emmy yours has gone so fast, dont you think 17 weeks sounds way further along than 16?! lol i did. almost half way!!

I am scared. I have had lots of false contractions and they really hurt, but i know its not the real thing as they arnt at all regular, but its really brought it back how much labour hurts and now everytime i get a twinge i say "noooo dont come out" lol, so silly as he has to come out one way or another doesnt he! My best friend is 31 weeks preg with her 4th baby girl, and she said she felt that way after all of hers, its just you know whats coming where as with your first you have no idea, and i know with erin i expected labour to be harder and more painfull than it was... But thats not to say it wasnt bloody painfull lol!! 

Anyway, weve had nice sun here for a few days, back to rain now :( DH is in hospital again.. Hes been in and out for 3 years and they still dont know whats wrong with him. worrying really, he has had every test under the sun!!! Hes at the hospital 40 mins away that i aim to give birth in, so maybe itl happen while hes already there lol


----------



## angelria

I am very relieved. I thought I felt the baby for the first time today, but it was just a flutter so I am not totally sure. I think that is when I will feel a lot better. When I can feel the movements and know everything is going ok. You should start feeling them in a couple of weeks. I was 20 weeks with my first when I felt it. Feels like little bubbles in your tummy. I knew it wasn't gas and it was like little butterfly flutters inside. LOL Thats the best way I can explain it. 

Erinsmummy I pray that you have that baby boy any day now so you can get some relief. Try and relax if you can.


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy, I'm sorry that your husband is in the hospital, how scary! Hopefully Jack comes soon... I can't wait to see pictures!!

I think I might have felt flutters a few times, but I'm not really sure, haha. Hopefully soon here too!


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm officially swelling and super disappointed about it. I knew my feet and ankles would be a mess next fall but I didn't expect it to start so soon. I'm on my feet all day and my ankles and feet were throbbing by noon today. I also have a nice mark by where my wedding rings were all day. EWWW! I called the doctor a little worried and they said it's normal and fine. It's finally getting really warm outside and she told me just to watch my sodium intake and to drink lots of water. 

I'm super bummed because I was finally starting to feel really good and was beginning to enjoy the pregnancy. Okay, I'll stop whining. At the end of the day all that matters is that baby is okay, but I'm crabby none the less, haha!


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy, I hate to hear you are swelling!

So, excited about the rainbows in here growing! :) :) :) I had private scans to. They are so worth it. My first one was $65 for 3D at 14 weeks, found out pink. Then I paid $124 for my second private scan in the third trimester. The pics were amazing!


----------



## angelria

I have this strange feeling that Erinsmummy had her baby. Just a feeling :) 

Yes the swelling is normal. I had one day of bad swelling this week because I had a burger and fries that the hubby brought me because I couldn't leave work to go to lunch. I drank a ton of water and if fixed it. The hot weather will make you swell also. Your doctor is right, watch your sodium and drink as much water as you possibly can. The swelling unfortunately only gets worse :( And feel free to complain all you want. Who understands more about what you are going through than us? We are here for you girl :)


----------



## angelria

Just scheduled my early gender scan for June 6th and we are going to take my son with us. I am also going to get a teddy bear that plays the baby's heartbeat as a gift to my son :) I am so excited and June 6th can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Emmy0320

I've been thinking about Erinsmummy too! Angelria, we got a pink teddy bear that plays the heartbeat. I love it, best $30 spent so far. I'm glad I'm not the only one with swelling. It's been much better this weekend since I'm off my feet now.

My husband and I have been talking about moving for over a year and we finally pulled the trigger. We put a deposit on a house to build today. It's an inventory home so they already have permits and are set to break ground next week. We should be in by early September, just in time for baby!


----------



## Erinsmummy

I'm still pregnant! Have my 40 week midwife appointment tomorrow, she has offered stretch and sweep and she wants to discuss induction but I'm refusing both. Just want to let nature take its course. So I could be pregnant for a while yet lol.


----------



## Emmy0320

Glad you're doing well Erinsmummy! Hopefully Jack will not take too much longer!


----------



## angelria

oh man. I can't imagine going past my due date. I hope he comes soon for you. 

Happy Mother's Day to all of you amazing women :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

niether could i lol. erin was 3 weeks early so this is not nice! but im not feeling very well so to be honest going into labour today would prob not be nice either!


----------



## Emmy0320

Well I wish you the best of luck when the time does come. I'm sure you will do great and I hope for a healthy and happy baby and mommy!


----------



## Erinsmummy

thanks emmy, im so nervous lol, he has to come out one way or another lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: I was thinking for sure your rainbow was here! Overdue, wow! I sure hopes baby gets here like now.

I also got the HB teddybear, mine was $25, I played it over and over during pg and now she has it in her room. I also took newborn pictures with it...


----------



## Emmy0320

Looks like baby Jack is taking his time... what a boy, hehe! Do they have any plans to induce if you get to 41 weeks?

Fingers crossed that he makes an appearance sooner rather than later for you! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

They wont induce me till 41+5 anyway but no i have said as long as me and baby are ok i dont want to be induced at all, ill let nature do its thing :) He seems pretty comfy in there at the mo lol. Will get on here asap when anything does happen, shall keep you posted :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

And wow emmy your nearly half way!! Yay :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I know, I can't believe I'm 19 weeks. It just sounds further along. I agree to let nature take its course if possible! Not too much longer either way! So excited for you!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im 6 days over now and no sign whatsoever!! Baby is still super active in there and all seems fine so i could still go a couple more weeks yet. crikey. I know its my choice not to be induced but still... the waiting is annoying! I had no signs with erin though, waters went pop and that was that, so i know you dont always get a sign as such... Ugh. on a positive note, i was told id have a small baby, now though he is likely to be a "normal" size, probably wont be 6lb like erin was, more like 7 i reckon!


----------



## Emmy0320

That's good news about his size, I know they were worried about that a few weeks ago. :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Baby Jack is here!! Will update with details tomorrow!


----------



## Emmy0320

WOO HOO WOO HOO WOO HOO!!!! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it. I hope you are both doing well. Congratulations on your much deserved rainbow!!!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ok i have 10 mins to quickly update! 

I went to bed monday night, about midnight, i was having mild pains, but nothing major, thought it was BH. So i went to sleep. 3am i woke up as was in pain, i timed the contractions and they were 3mins apart and lasting about 60 secs, i paced around the house a bit trying to decide when i should ring the hosp... At 4am i rang my mum and dad to come get me, rang hosp when they got to me at 4.15 and they said it was up to me if i wanted to come in, so as the hosp was a 45 min drive away we decided to go on up.
Contractions got more painfull in the car, but not unbearable, i was ok, got to the hosp at 5am, i lay on the bed and suddenly felt the urge to push! Midwife wipped my trousers off and checked me, i was fully dilated, which i couldnt believe cos i wasnt really in that much pain but i did 2 little pushes and he popped out at 5.20am. My waters broke about 2 mins before he came out. Was all fine, didnt have time for pain relief. He weighed 7lb 4oz. He is a very content little thing, only cries when hes naked lol. Erin loves her little brother! Ive still not caught up on sleep really so bit tired but otherwise i feel good!
 



Attached Files:







Jack.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Starbuck84

Hello ladies I hope you don't mind me joining you.
I miscarried in the first week of February and until this week hadnt got my af at all.
We took some time out and have been trying in between but my body obviously wasnt ready and had this planned instead. It's quite frustrating as it feels the same as it did at the beginning of February. I was just wondering if anyone experienced heavy bleeding with their af after miscarrying? The doctors sadly gave me no advice at all. It's terrifying to consider the possibility of it happening again but I keep telling myself I won't achieve what I want unless I try :)
I wish you all the best of luck and in sure it will happen for you all soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Huge congratulations erinsmummy :happydance: :happydance: pls post a pick of baby jack when you can, I'm so pleased everything went well and it sounds like you had the perfect delivery <3 xxxxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh Erinsmummy what a great story! It sounds like his birth was perfect and he certainly is adorable! Congrats to you, your husband and big sister Erin!

I'm so very happy and excited for you!!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Starbuck- Yes, the first AF was really heavy after both my miscarriages. You're right though, you have to keep trying no matter how scary it is. Try to think positively. We ladies joined after miscarriages in Feb 2012. We now have two babies as of the other day, two on the way and one ttc again soon. We did have more miscarriages but things are finally looking up. Hang in there and it will eventually happen!


----------



## angelria

Sorry I missed the big news. I was on a cruise and just got home today. YAYYYYY Erinsmummy he is beautiful and just perfect. So happy that the delivery was quick as I know you were stressing it. 

Emmy you have hit the half way mark. So exciting. 

Welcome Starbuck. My AF was very heavy and painful after my 3 mc.


----------



## Emmy0320

I know Angelria, 20 weeks... ahhh! I think we've settled on the name (but will wait until after she's born to tell family). We're going with Madeline Brenda. Brenda was my mother's name. 

15 weeks for you, that's wonderful. Are you starting to feel better? Were you able to enjoy your curse? I know you were worried about that a few weeks ago. Hope you had fun!

Erin's mummy, I hope you're recovering well and enjoying little Jack. How's Erin handing being a big sister? I hope all is well!

Mrs. Duck, how are you doing? Are you starting to feel better? Not to much longer until ttc time, right?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still stalking you ladies just not posting much, I'm good thanks Emmy, I'm waiting on an appointment for my full body scan which checks for cancer, it should be July but who knows :shrug: then all being well I can finally get back to ttc :happydance: 

I'm glad all is well with you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Mrs.Duck I'm glad you're feeling better and that your ttc date is coming up soon! Almost there!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Starbuck, sorry for your loss, my af was heavy after my miscarriages, its normal. And your right that its scary knowing it could happen again but like you say you have to keep trying. I had 2 miscarriages and it took about 18 months to finally conceive the baby ive just had! There were many times i felt like giving up and it was heartbreaking but i have my little boy now, was so worth it all. Lots of the other ladies in here are also pregnant with their rainbow so dont give up!

Mrs duck, thank you, nice to hear from you! Hope your well, cant wait for you to start ttc :)

Thank u angelria, hope you had a fab time :) 

Emmy, Erin is loving being a big sister, she cant get enough of him, she has been so good. 

As for me, im so in love with my little boy, he is perfect and just cant believe ive finally got him! I am really enjoying him, taking in every min cos i know it goes too fast! 

Just want to thank you all, back when i made this thread i didnt think id ever get the baby i wanted, couldnt have got through all the months ttc and my losses without the support ive got in here!

Here is a pic of my gorgeous little boy :) just after his bath!
 



Attached Files:







baby jack.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw jack is gorgeous erinsmummy :) he looks so much older than 6 days old :)


----------



## Emmy0320

He looks so sweet! Makes me smile! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

not long emmy and you will soon have your little one :) Thanks mrs duck :) he is just so good bless him, the newborn stage is sooo addictive!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:)


----------



## angelria

Had my 16 week check up today and baby is doing good. Heart rate is still 150. In one week we should hopefully know what we are having. Soooooo excited. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for the quick post but I am at work :(


----------



## Emmy0320

That's great news Angelria! I hope the little one cooperates next week. Do you have any guesses one way or the other? For fun, I'm saying girl. :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

thats great angelria. im guessing girl also :) had jack registered today :)


----------



## Emmy0320

That's exciting Erinsmummy, he's now official. :)

I'm starting to panic a little. We're building a house and were planning on moving in towards the end of August. I'm Due October 11th. They keep moving back the breaking ground date and now it looks like we're set to close September 30th. What the hell am I going to do? 

We're not supposed to make big purchases since the loan is already at underwriting but do they really expect me to wait to buy a crib and such until 10 days out? Our current house is so tiny and I'm really bummed that the nursery and new house might not be ready in time. I'm such a planner and this is pushing me to the edge! I was close to freaking out on the sales guy yesterday when we learned they are now set to dig on June 17th! The original date was supposed to be May 17th, then May 31st, now this.


----------



## angelria

2 more days and we find out what we are having. I am beyond excited and praying that our little one isn't shy. So my house got broken into last week. Who would have thought having 2 cops in our house that we would get burglarized. We did have our digital camera and some jewelry and miscellaneous other items taken.


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria that stinks! My husband is a cop and is always worried someone will break in when we aren't home to try and steal firearms, uniforms etc. I hope you didn't have anything really special taken. On the plus side, I can't wait for you to find out what you're having!!!


----------



## angelria

They passed by mine and my husbands uniforms and my badge was on my dresser, luckily we have a 700 lb safe that we keep our guns in so they couldn't get to those. They were only interested in things they could pawn so they took my jewelry and my nice $700 digital camera. Luckily I took the media card out when we got back from our cruise the week before so they didn't get any of my pictures. My grandmother's necklace did get taken, but I mean it doesn't take away any memories I have of her. I just keep wishing in my head I had been inside the house when they attempted it because I would have shot their ass. LOL Glad my son wasn't there though. He was scared enough when 8-10 of my coworkers showed up. Just pisses me off more than anything. Hopefully we can figure out who did it.


----------



## angelria

Looks like we are having a girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Woo hoo!!!! Welcome to the team. :) Did you immediately go out and start buying pink clothes like we did? hehe


----------



## angelria

No, I am terrified that it is not 100% for sure yet and we are going to wait until our 20 week ultrasound for the second opinion. Plus as sad as it sounds I haven't been able to get excited over the idea of a girl. From the moment I found out I was pregnant I had hopes of a boy. I know I will fall in love with my daughter just as much, but it is strange how I can't get excited. I hate this feeling.


----------



## Emmy0320

I understand. I thought it was a girl from the get go. Had we seen boy parts at the ultrasound it would have taken me a little longer to get excited too! I'm sure you will be thrilled in no time! We have an ultrasound at 24 weeks and I'm a little nervous that it's now a boy. We've already gotten a lot of pink, haha!


----------



## archangel24

I am very excited for that first checkup! I have been a nervous wreck up to then! Did it calm your nerves any?


----------



## Emmy0320

Welcome Archangel. I've been a nervous wreck before all appointments and ultrasounds. I'm only now starting to calm down because I feel consistent movement. Even at the 20 week appointment I held my breath while she looked for the hb. At 16 weeks it took her 3 minutes to pick up the hb on doppler because baby was moving all over the place... my husband and I (and the nurse) were silent and thought for sure something was very wrong. 

Both of my miscarriages were mmc though. So I have that fear of knowing that something could be very wrong without my knowledge. 

When is your first appointment? Congrats on that BFP!


----------



## Erinsmummy

sorry ladies not been on to reply, just busy with baby! Erin is on holiday for a week with her dad at the moment, dh is working lots so just me and jack most of the time! Its my birthday on monday so mum is taking me shopping today :)

Congrats angelria on having a girl. i felt like you do about having a boy! But it disapears quickly :) i love having a boy, dont know why i didnt want one lol. Girls are great too, they have nicer clothes!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Congrats on the team pink in here! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Happy Birthday Erinsmummy! I hope you're enjoying your shopping trip and alone time with your little guy!

Leinzlove, what a great picture of Chloe and Zoela! How have you been and how are the girls doing?


----------



## Emmy0320

I hope everyone is doing well... it sure is quiet on here lately! Mrs.Duck- how long until TTC? It must be getting close!!

I had my 24 week appointment and ultrasound yesterday. Baby is still a girl :) and everything looks good so far!


----------



## Erinsmummy

ive not been on here much, i used to have loads of time to spend on here in the evenings but not anymore lol. He slept from 11pm till 6.20am last night!!! lovely!! Erin was sleeping through the night at 6 weeks so im glad jack is following in her footsteps lol. 

Glad all was well at ur appointment emmy, your almost into the third tri now!! Are you feeling lots of movement from the little one? 

yeah mrs duck cant have long left at all! 

Me and Dh have decided to ttc straight away, im waiting till my 6 week check before we have sex again, and i expect will take a while to feel "normal" so not going to take it too seriously to start with. But im 24 now, and know how long it took to concieve jack so i want to get on with it, and to be honest i think im addicted to newborns lol :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I am still stalking you all just not posting much, im hopefully on the final stretch of my wait, fingers crossed :)

Congrats on team pink angelria x

Emmy wow for almost third trimester x

Erinsmummy I'm glad jack is sleeping well :) 

Leinz I hope all is good with you and the girls :)

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Angelria: Congrats on PINK! :) Amazing!

Emmy: Won't be long! :) 

Erinsmummy: That is wonderful! I'm excited about you TTC! I hope it happens cycle 1. It most definitely could! You are more fertile after baby! :) 24 is so young, makes me feel old.

Duck: Oh DUCK! Your time is HERE! I'm so excited! What are you thinking? Eeeeek! I have been so waiting on this! :wohoo:

AFM: Girls are good! Doing so many new things each day. Can't miss it! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm glad to hear the girls are doing well Leinzlove! How are you doing Angelria?


----------



## angelria

Sorry I haven't been on much. Celebrating my son's 3rd birthday this weekend. A bit sad that he is growing up so fast. Hubby and I can't agree on a name for our little girl. My husband doesn't even seem to want to discuss it at all. I don't want to wait until it is almost time to have her to start talking about it. I have a name picked that I love and he just flat out said no and won't give me any other options that he does like. I have battled depression this pregnancy and picking a name I feel might give me a connection with her. 
During our 20 week US everything looked good. She was measuring a little small, but everything looked good and she is still set for a Nov 14th due date. I got a little worried when the doctor took several minutes to look at her heart. I asked if everything was ok and she said yes. I would think she would have told me if it were not. I have been trying to watch my weight gain also and I am at 15 lbs right now. I gained 60 with my son and I am trying to avoid that. It is just so hot here in Florida right now and I have a lot of water retention also. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## Erinsmummy

its mega hot here in england too angelria so cant imagine what its like over there!! They would have said if there was anything wrong so dont worry. I had depression in my first pregnancy, was so tough :( i picked the name erin when i was 30 weeks and it definatly helped me so i hope you and dh can agree on a name soon :)

Im ok, struggling in the heat though!


----------



## Emmy0320

Hang in there Angelria! I'm glad your 20 week scan went well. I'm sure they would have said something by now if there were a concern as they would've wanted further tests. I had gained 17 lbs at my 24 week appointment (9 lbs in the month prior!!!) so I am also trying to really watch what I eat. I feel like a lot is related to less exercise as I'm always so tired and during the school year I'm on my feet all day. What kind of names do you like? Maybe we can help generate a big list and one will stand out. :) 

My glucose tolerance test was normal but I am slightly anemic so they started me on iron last week. Yuck but I'm just happy that it's an easy fix.


----------



## Leinzlove

Everything is sounding perfection in here! :) 

Angelria: DH and I couldn't decide on a name for our girl either. DH wanted Zoey (I couldn't stand as our oldest is Chloe). I wanted Bella... So I put them together and came up with Zoela. Took us so much longer than I wanted it to. Happy Birthday to your son. Time sure does fly!

Emmy: I'm glad you passed your glucose test! :) And I'm also glad IRon is an easy fix.

Duck: 1 day to your scan.. please update! I hope you get the all clear and can TTC! :)


----------



## angelria

The name I want is Irelyn Joy. My hubby just doesn't seem to want to be a part of the name picking process at all. I keep telling him it would be nice if he gave me some input and he completely ignores me. Just makes me even more depressed. Things we need to get and planning to be done and it would be nice if he would take some initiative on something. I had a difficult first trimester until about 13 weeks and I am exhausted after working a full day and then taking care of my son after work. He doesn't go to bed until 9pm and by the end of the day I don't have energy. My husbands complaint is I don't give him any attention and we are lacking in the sex lately so he doesn't want to do anything for me. Like this baby is all my idea. And only my responsability. I am just stressed. Not even sure what my point is exactly. I just want to be able to enjoy this time in our lives and it be fun and exciting.


----------



## Erinsmummy

my husband is a bit like that angelria, sometimes acts like the baby was all my idea so i should do everything! Men! Dont get me wrong, he clearly loves jack, but hes quite old fashioned, he works and i do EVERYTHING else, no matter how bloody knackered i am! Anyway im sure things will get better angelria, and i think that name is really pretty. Try telling him how you really feel, he needs to know that depression during pregnancy is tough and with that there is a bigger chance of post natal depression which is horrid! Any depression is awful but when you have a baby to cope with aswel, its not easy, he needs to be supportive and make things as stress free for you as poss! Like i said, my hubby is much the same at times so i feel ur pain! It will pass though, make sure your looking after yourself!


----------



## Leinzlove

ErinsMummy: Sounds like our lives are very similar. DH Works and I do everything else.

Angelria: I love the name Irylen Joy! It is beautiful! If your DH doesn't want to help with the process... I'd go with the name you love! :) I don't know why men tend to act like that. I found it worse with #2...


----------



## Emmy0320

I love the name Angelria! What is it with these husbands? I'm getting frustrated at mine for putting off jobs. I don't think he realizes how much harder it is getting for me to do stuff and I've been overdoing it lately. I'm waiting for the fact that I need his help to sink in, haha. 

Is there any medication that your doctor can give for the depression? I'm guessing that unfortunately most is not safe during pregnancy. :( Hang in there. It won't much longer until baby is here and things will be looking up!


----------



## angelria

No I am not willing to take anything while pregnant. I don't want to take that chance and if something does happen I would never forgive myself. 

Emmy this is your first right? Yes it does get harder to do things as time goes by and you get more and more uncomfortable. Trying to get them to understand that is impossible. We have already been through it once and now that we are going through it again he acts like everything was roses and sunshine the first time and he doesn't understand why my back hurts and I can't get comfortable or why I am tired ALL THE TIME. I always tell him I wish he could be pregnant just once. Experience the entire 9 month process and then tell me how I should feel. 
Well my baby boy is 3 today. He has been so amazing during this pregnancy. So loving and gentle with me. So tender hearted and helpful. He really does love his Momma. I am so blessed to have him. He has been extra loving and cuddly and I am just soaking it all up. Children are such a blessing and I thank God for my little one everyday.


----------



## Emmy0320

Happy birthday Caleb! I'm glad he's helping to take care of his momma!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I hope you are all well, leinz I love the new addition to your family :)

I wanted to share my good news with you..........I am officially cancer free :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Woo hoo Mrs. Duck, that's amazing news! I'm so happy for you!!!! Are you back on the TTC train?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Emmy :) Yup sure am :) xx


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck that is amazing news. I am soooo happy for you :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Aw mrs duck thats amazing!!! So so happy for you, your baby is not far away now!! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

3 days until ovulation MrsDuck! I might be as excited as you are and hope things are getting funky in your house, hehe!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha thanks Emmy yup we are getting in lots of :sex: and this will be the first tww I'll be in for over a year!! I still can't believe we are back ttc. I've got a follow up drs appointment today to check my thyroid levels so its all systems go :) 

Wow you are 30 weeks tomorrow! I hope you and bubba are well :) when do you go on ML? x


----------



## angelria

YAY for baby dancing :) I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see you post your beautiful BFP.


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm crossing my fingers for your MrsDuck and hope your appointment went well yesterday!

I am going to try to teach up until I go into labor. If I take maternity leave early it will decrease the time I can take after baby gets here. I'm allowed 6 weeks but hope my doctor will write me off for a little more so I can take off until Christmas break, haha. 

It should be interesting because I'm up and down and on my feet all day. I was swelling in May at work and it has actually gotten better over the summer. I was in school on Monday doing organizing and such and swelled right back up.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow working up to labour is going to be tough but I can totally understand that you'd rather have the 6 weeks off once baby is here :) I hope the dr says you need to stay of until the new year ;) 

Not long to go now I bet you are excited :) 

Unfortunately my thyroid levels are still really high as I wasn't given a high enough dose of thyroxine so I'm battling to get those levels down asap :( my opks haven't gone positive this month I'm guessing due to my levels being out of whack so onto August :) xx

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hope your having fun trying mrs duck :) wow emmy and angelria your pregnancies are going fast feels like only yesterday youboth got bfps. As for me, af is due on the 8th and hoping not to get it!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooooooh! Does that mean you are trying again or hoping af doesn't come as you are BF? xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck Erinsmummy!


----------



## Erinsmummy

ttc again mrs duck :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay a ttc buddy :) you need to do a ticker so I can see where you are in your cycle so I can cheer you on :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh I just read back your af is due tomorrow, have you done a sneaky test? I've got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Any news Erinsmummy???


----------



## MrsDuck

I just logged on wondering that :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

no af arrived early, im on cd 11 now, will make a ticker later when I can get on laptop. we are bding lots so fingers crossed for next month! will upload a recent pic of jack too hes grown so much, hes 3 months on weds!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry the witch got you :( yes please to ticker and more pics of Jack :) xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

That's a bummer Erin's mummy but I can't wait to see Jack pictures! 

I had my baby shower this weekend and am amazed by all of the nice gifts that I got. I feel very lucky and am excited to start getting the rest of it. I never would have thought last year that we'd be in this position by now. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy I'm glad you had a lovely baby shower and were completely spoilt :) not long to go now, when do you start ML?


----------



## Emmy0320

I won't start maternity leave until baby is born (if I can help it). I get 6 weeks, more if my doctor signs me off after baby is born, but going on maternity leave early would take away from my 6 weeks. I'm jealous of the time people get in other countries!


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy I don't blame you in that case for waiting as long as possible to start ML. I hope the dr signs you off for longer :)

Afm I have good news for a change, I got my bfp yesterday :)


----------



## angelria

YAY Mrs. Duck Sooooooo happy for you. That is such amazing news :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks angelria and how are you doing? Xx


----------



## angelria

Doing good, just exhausted. I am up every 2 hours at night to pee and can't get comfy so I am lacking in sleep and it is starting to catch up with me.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, your pregnancy is flying along now only 83 days to go!
When are you going on ML?


----------



## Emmy0320

How exciting MrsDuck... CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

I feel for you Angelria. I'm up to pee 4 to 5 times a night. :(


----------



## angelria

I am the same as Emmy and will work up until my due date. They actually changed it to the 8th instead of the 14th of November. 
How are you feeling Mrs. Duck? Any sickness?


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow you are working til the end. that's great that they have brought your edd forward :)

I haven't actually been sick but I keep getting waves of feeling sick, so I think it's only a matter of time :(


----------



## Emmy0320

Sorry you're feeling sick MrsDuck but that's such a good sign that levels are increasing! I tried to tell myself that every morning as I gagged, hehe. 

Feel better... but not too much better! ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Emmy, it seems to be the afternoons that I feel the worst, and my :holly: are so sore especially my nipples ouch!


----------



## Emmy0320

How's everyone doing? How soon until you start testing Erinsmummy?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh mrs duck yay for bfp so happy for u!!! :) Hope your feeling ok!

Hope everyone else in here is all good! 

afm, the witch came and went... so back on it.. hoping to not see her again this month!! Here is a recent pic of jack :)
 



Attached Files:







Jack just like daddy.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh he's gorgeous erinsmummy :) sorry the witch got you but I hope she stays away for the next 9 months :) xx

I'm doing well thanks, still waiting on my scan appointment, these 12 weeks are going slow :(


----------



## Emmy0320

Too cute Erinsmummy! MrsDuck, when will you have your first scan?


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure Emmy I got an appointment letter for Monday for a 1 and a half hour appointment but no mention of scan :(


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck said:


> Not sure Emmy I got an appointment letter for Monday for a 1 and a half hour appointment but no mention of scan :(

Sounds like they're going to do your nurse intake appointment. Hopefully they will schedule your ultrasound then, that's why my doctor typically does. Won't be long I bet!

They only did the ultrasound first this time because we wasted our time doing the intake first twice before only to get bad news at the ultrasound.


----------



## MrsDuck

My intake is Monday and my scan is Wednesday, it was the other way around last time but it seems a bit backwards this time, I'm pooping my pants haha


----------



## Emmy0320

Wednesday will be here before you know it! How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sick :sick: I've gone from being hungry all the time to now not feeling like food at all, I just feel constantly sick :( my :holly: are really sore and I've got a good belly bloat, I'm finding it hard to keep my pregnancy a secret

How are you doing? Not long to go now :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I remember the feeling MrsDuck. Go buy a few pairs of maternity pants after your appointments this week. They will make you feel so much better! I didn't buy any until about 14 weeks and wish I had earlier. I was so bloated that my belly throbbed by the end of the day as it was even crammed in my fat pants. The stretchiness of maternity pants made me feel way better. 

I'm doing pretty good overall. I did wake up Friday night to find and choke on a mouthful of vomit... that was kind of scary. Now I sleep propped up on several pillows to keep my tummy contents down at night. Other than that I'm just waiting to close on the new house. We finally got a closing date of October 2nd. They sure pushed it to the very last minute. The house was supposed to be finished in time to close mid August.


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg that will be cutting it fine, I hope all goes well with the house and its not pushed back anymore. Thanks for the tip on the trousers :)

I've just been to my booking in appointment and all went well but I asked about Wednesdays appointment and they may not scan me, it's just an appointment to meet with my consultant because of my thyroid issues grrrr


----------



## angelria

They should do an appt at 8 weeks. I know on both my pregnancies they did one at 8 weeks and again at 20 weeks. I know the sickness is horrible, but that is an excellent sign that your hormones are going in the right direction. I agree with the pants. I had a bunch of mine packed away and brought them out early. 
Congrats Emmy on the house. That is very close to your due date though. Make sure you have other people doing all the heavy lifting and such for you.


----------



## MrsDuck

Here it's normally 12 weeks and 20 weeks but I'll try for one on Wednesday 

How are you doing angelria? You haven't got long to go either


----------



## angelria

We had our 4D ultrasound yesterday and got to see our little girl again. We haven't seen her since 20 weeks. She was shy and kept her hands up most of the time, but we did get a few good pictures. Hard to believe we only have 8 more weeks until she is here. 

Emmy your due date is right around the corner. How are you feeling about the whole process?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for getting to see your little girl again :) 

I had my first scan yesterday too and all seemed good :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Horray for good scans Angelria and MrsDuck! 

I'm feeling pretty good. My only real fear is tearing badly. My SIL had a third degree tear and I REALLY don't want that!


----------



## angelria

Yep I tore pretty bad with my first also. Epsom salts baths helped me to recovery quickly. My epidural wore off about an hour before I had to start pushing so I felt everything. The only thing I can recommend is when they tell you to stop pushing, stop. It hurt so bad that I wanted to keep pushing and I think that is why I tore so badly. LOL Not to scare you too much. All worth it and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Leinzlove

No tares ladies... not long to go now! :) Yay, DUCK!!! Eeeeek! So glad your scan went well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you back ttc now leinz?


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh Angelria, I'm glad you're willing to do it again, and hope that your bottom holds out this time. Hopefully mine will as well, hehe. 

I love your signature pictures Lenzlove! Zoela looks so big!


----------



## angelria

You will be fine Emmy. At that point I don't remember really caring, I just wanted him out. And then once he was here the recovery didn't seem that bad when I had something so precious to show for it. Such an amazing experience and love that I have never felt and can't ever really explain. I can't wait for your little one to get here so you know what I am talking about.
Mrs. Duck how are you feeling? I am so glad you got to see your little pnut. Hopefully the sickness starts to ease off soon.


----------



## angelria

Emmy you are full term now. Do you have your bags packed yet in case you go early?


----------



## Emmy0320

Baby's bag has been packed for weeks. Mine's not, haha. I did finish my maternity leave plans for my sub today though, so that's a start. :) We're set to close on the new house on the 2nd so I'm hoping she stays put, but I have a feeling this little girl will be coming early. At least I'm ready to leave work when the time comes.


----------



## Emmy0320

How are you feeling Mrs Duck?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm good thanks Emmy, still got sore nipples and still feel sick each day so I'm taking that as a positive :) when I saw you had posted I wondered if you had gone into labour :)


----------



## angelria

Emmy less than 2 weeks. Did you already have that baby? You have been pretty quiet on here. I have 6 weeks to go and it seems like forever. I am hoping I go a week early.


----------



## Emmy0320

No baby yet! Just busy finishing up work. I think I might ask my doctor to write me off of work for the last week, making next week my final week at work. I'm having a really hard time sleeping and am nauseous most of the day. We close on the new house on Wednesday so hopefully baby continues to hang in there a little longer, but I can't lie... I'm ready to be done! 

I will let you ladies know as soon as baby is born though, don't worry! :)


----------



## angelria

Yea I am getting pretty miserable. I have an appt on Friday to see how big she is and make sure she is head down. I already know she is from my last 4D ultrasound. I have been sick too and still working full time so it is taking its toll on me. Plus my husband is working night shift so it is basically just me taking care of our 3 year old. I just need a break. Haven't got the nursery together, my bags aren't packed yet, I feel like I haven't accomplished anything.


----------



## angelria

How is everyone doing? 
Mrs. Duck only a couple more days until the first trimester is over. YAY!!!

Emmy your due date is this Friday. How are you feeling? 

AFM I am doing good. Had a little scare and thought my water broke but it was just pregnancy fluids (whatever that means) and not my water breaking. I am 1cm dilated and the baby is approximately 5lbs 8oz as of last Thursday. I have another appt tomorrow to check for any progress.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad all is good angelria, not long to go now, I bet you can't wait :) 

I had another scan today all looks good thankfully, I'm back for my nt scan next Thursday 

Emmy are you all moved in now? Any sign of baby yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

So, glad Duck! Happy to hear! :) And ladies almost time to meet your LO's EEEEEK! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks leinz xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Sorry for my absence. We closed on the house on the 2nd, moved furniture in on the 5th and welcomed Madeline into our family on the 9th!!!!

Madeline Brenda was born at 4:46pm on 10/9. She weighed 8lb 10oz and was 21 1/5 inches long! 

I started having contractions Tuesday morning and called the hospital around 9:30pm. They said to come in and get monitored. I was 3cm at 10:30pm, 5cm around 3:00am, 7cm at 7:00am and 8-9 from 11-1:00. I held off on pain meds until 2:00 when I was 9cm. My doctor told me she wanted me to get an epidural before pushing because my pelvis is small and she wanted my muscles relaxed and to increase contraction strength with pitocin to give me the best shot of a vaginal birth. After two hours of pushing and 30+ hours of labor little Madeline was finally born. My fear came true though and I had both an episiotomy and a 4th degree tear, but I couldn't imagine anything more worth it. We are in absolute love and have been home since Friday afternoon. She is amazing!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 copy.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









photo 2 copy.JPG
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3









photo 3 copy 2.JPG
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angelria

Emmy she is gorgeous.Yes every painful contraction and minute of labor and delivery is worth it once you hold them in your arms. So happy for you. Did you have symptoms leading up before your contractions started? I was induced with my son, but plan to go naturally this time and wondering what to look out for.


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Emmy, wow so much hair, she's absolutely gorgeous and congratulations on the new house too :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy, She is sooooo beautiful congrats! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz!!!!!!!! I've just seen your avatar congratulations :) xx


----------



## angelria

Leinz I missed that you are pregnant again. Congrats. So happy for you. That is awesome news.


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats Leinz! How far along are you?

Angelria- I had diarrhea on and off for like three days before contractions started. I had some contractions on Monday night but they went away when I slept. They started up again on Tuesday morning and just progressed from there. My doctor did an exam the Thursday before and I started spotting and losing my mucus plug almost immediately over the next few days. 

MrsDuck- 12 Weeks!!! That must feel amazing, you've made it past the riskiest time! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got my nt scan on Thursday, I'll feel much happier and less stressed after that I think :) 

Leinz we need more details!! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck at your scan today MrsDuck!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Emmy I love your avatar :)
Thanks for the well wishes but my scan was last week and all went well yay 

How are you enjoying being a mummy?


----------



## Emmy0320

Haha my how I've lost track if time. I'm loving every minute of being a mommy!


----------



## Emmy0320

Angelria, not long now. How are you feeling?

MrsDuck, are you going to find out the gender? You can do that soon! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm feeling much better now thanks Emmy, the ms has gone yay I'm able to pick up my little munchkin on the Doppler so that's reassuring :) yup ill find out the sex at my next scan :) 

I was wondering about angelria too

Glad you are enjoying being a mummy xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: How exciting that its almost time and I bet you are ready! :)

Duck: Glad things are well and can't wait to find out. I still think your mother is right!!

AFM: I'm ovulating cycle 5. I had a chemical last month. BFP at 10dpo... tested when AF was due nice line... tested 3 days later and line faint. I knew right away because I did another test FRER and faint. The bleeding started the next day (4+5). That was on October 18. So, here I am starting the next 2ww.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw leinz im so sorry :hugs: good lunch for this tww xx


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm sorry to hear that Leinzlove. :(

I hope this month is better news!


----------



## angelria

Sorry I haven't been on. Just busy and really tired. Still working full time during the day and my hubby works nights so I have been having to care for our son. We are giving our baby girl until her due date and then I am getting induced. I am excited, but anxious at the same time. 
Leinz I am so sorry about your chemical pregnancy. I will be praying that this is your month. 
Mrs. Duck I can't wait to hear what you are having. I am going to just throw it out there and say a boy :) Do you care either way? 
Emmy how have you been? How have you been feeling since being home. Are you getting into a routine? 
Erinsmummy if you are lurking we miss you! We have been through our journies together since the beginning and I am so thankful for your support. 
Don't know what I would have done without you ladies <3


----------



## MrsDuck

Angelria I really thought she'd be here by now, you poor thing you must be shattered still working and then looking after your Ds in the evenings :( I hope she arrives soon xx

I think I'm having a boy too but everyone else thinks a girl. We'll see on 10th December ;)


----------



## lexieruth23

Wow look at this new babies.! You guys seriously give me so much hope.
congrats emmy and mrs.duck I am so very happy for you guys. Please send love this way I've having pregnancy symptoms so please send me some baby dust lol im hoping god has already blessed me with my rainbow..

And off topic: what names do you guys have planned for your babies or have already named your little ones?

After my miscarriage I changed my names since I lost that baby I didn't feel it right to name my next baby that same name.
so if I have a girl her name will be Novah Rae'Lynn Morgan and if a boy Zaiden Lezairè Morgan. Both names have tremendous meanin to me and my dh.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! I will tell Erinsmummy that you all are asking about her. She had just said she was coming back here last week. Jack is doing well.

Lexie: There is so much HOPE!! It's so hard. I'm sorry for your loss. :( But, I know you will find your joy. :hugs:

DUCK: December 10, that's just a month away! Eeeeek!! :) :) GIRL!!

Emmy: I hope motherhood is treating you well. :happydance:

Angelria: YES!!!! Yes!!!! I wonder if you've had your daughter! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Emmy0320

Lexi I hope this is your lucky month. It's been quite a journey for is over the last almost two years but we've for one baby to go! (Well hopefully lots more but one rainbow left to be born haha)

Angelria 40 weeks! Hope little one is its way! 

Mrs duck December will be here in no time! I can't wait to find out!

Leinzlove I hope this his your lucky month. When do you test?

My husband went back to work tonight so here I am typing on mg cell while nursing. Thus all the typos. Sorry! Madeline is growing so fast and has already outgrown some clothes. She was 9lb 3oz at the doctor yesterday. She's becoming more alert though and is of course stealing our hearts!


----------



## Erinsmummy

firstly let me say so sorry for not being on here!! I really have been slacking and im sorry, ive missed so much and ive missed u girls on here! ive got a poorly husband and poorly kids, all a bit busy at th mo but I am going to get on to a laptop today and update, catch up ect. hope u are all well! and madeline!! what a lovely name emmy!! congratulations, I really will catch up later!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ok im on a laptop so i can update properly! I have gone back and caught up a little..

Emmy, she is gorgeous!! Well done! Sounds like shes doing really well :) Worth the wait and again, i do love her name, always liked it :)

Angelria... You are so close to having that baby!! Im going to be checking in every day from now on to make sure i dont lag behind anymore. I miss you girls alot too and i know i could never have got through alot without you so im going to make more of an effort to keep up! 

Duck.. You have come so far and sounds like your pregnancy is coming along nicely!! So glad your scans are all going well :)

So... How are things for everyone at the moment? Cant believe it will be xmas soon!!

AFM, not too much to update really, Erin is good, Jack is good, weve all had a bit of sickness recently but getting over it slowly, and now my washing machine has decided to pack up, but never mind will get it sorted :) I have been TCC pretty much since Jack was born, i did fall pregnant last month but i bled shortly after the positive test so a bit gutting, and not trying this month as dh is ill and got jack in our bed at the mo as hes poorly so no DTD for us right now haha, but hoping for a bfp around the same time as Lienz now!! Baby crazy!


----------



## MrsDuck

We have missed you erinsmummy, I hope the little ones are all better soon. Oh no it never rains but pours, how are you surviving without a washing machine??

Sorry to hear about your bleed, I hope you and leinz get a nice bfp soon


----------



## Erinsmummy

well its only been 2 days so far so been ok, but feel like im missing an arm haha. lickily for us, my father in law has said he will buy us one, so that's a relief money wise, in the meantime mum is doing our washing lol. 

dh wants to dtd tonight hoping we will catch O but im pretty sure weve missed it! its ok though :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm sorry to hear about your chemical erinsmummy. I hope you get another bfp soon. Who knows maybe you haven't missed ovulation at all. ;)


----------



## Erinsmummy

thanks emmy. madeline has a lovely amount of hair! my friends baby was born with really long hair, like the amount ud see on 2 yr old haha. so cute!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Erinsmummy! I can't barely even recognize your BNB name anymore. I hope you didn't miss O. OPK!! :) OPK!! :)

So happy the washer is being taken care of. :)

I bet Angelria is quiet because she had her rainbow! Can't wait for update! :)


----------



## angelria

I did have my rainbow Irelyn Joy. She was born 11/8/13 at 1:08pm she was 7lbs 13oz and 21 inches long. I will update more when I get a chance.
 



Attached Files:







1398679_170694459791226_1920797846_o.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Erinsmummy

congratulations!!!!! gorgeous!! lovely weight! and another name I really like!!! awww so happy to see all these babies being born!! will look forward to ur update :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations angelria :happydance: xx


----------



## Emmy0320

She's absolutely beautiful and I love her name! Congrats Angelria!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Angelria! She is gorgeous!! :) :) :) So happy~! Yay!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

just popping on to tell you all im pregnant!!! found out 2 days ago, nervous, but very excited!!! how is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo erinsmummy congratulations :happydance:


----------



## angelria

YAY congrats Erinsmummy. So happy for you. 
I have been trying to get over some post pardum depression :( Baby is doing wonderful though other than fussy and gas issues at night and my son is working through some jealousy issues. I have been trying to spend extra time with him so he doesn't feel left out. So I am crazy busy between baby, pumping and my son and trying to care for myself and the home. So hard getting use to a new routine. 
How is everyone else doing? Emmy how is your sweet baby?


----------



## Erinsmummy

sorry to hear that angelria, im sure things will settle down soon. it is alot for everyone to get used to, im always here if you need a chat.


----------



## Leinzlove

Erinsmummy: Congrats! :wohoo:

Angelria: I hope everyone's routine gets adjusted soon. :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Me and my little miracle
 



Attached Files:







580634_174670116060327_2001975592_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG!!! Angelria: What a beautiful picture! Very sweet!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw angelria what a gorgeous photo :)


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck when do you find out what you are having?


----------



## MrsDuck

A week on Wednesday :) I can't wait


----------



## angelria

YAY! Can't wait to hear what your bundle of joy will be.


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck! I will say it everywhere! GIRL! Sadly, though I'm worse that 50% being right. Haha! But I just feel it with you Duck!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm still say a boy but we'll see on Wednesday eeek!


----------



## Leinzlove

Its probably the safer bet for sure! Eeeek! Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## Erinsmummy

I think a girl mrs duck :)


----------



## angelria

I don't know why, but I am going to say boy. Just a feeling :) Or maybe just to be different from everyone else LOL.


----------



## Leinzlove

2 and 2 in here. Who's breaking this split?


----------



## angelria

Tomorrow is the day Mrs. Duck. Hope your little one isn't shy. I am on pins and needles waiting for you to let us know.


----------



## angelria

Erinsmummy how are you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm pregnant again, too. Excited but scared. It's really early.

Can't wait for your update DUCK! I'm sticking with GIRL even here last minute.


----------



## MrsDuck

You are right leinz it's a girl :) 

I hope you are all well and I can't believe how many people are pregnant at the moment, obviously something in the water haha 

Congratulations leinz xx


----------



## angelria

Congrats Leinz. I do believe everyone is pregnant except me LOL. I am not ready to drink whatever water you guys are drinking just yet. I actually think I am done. I am content with my two beautiful children. 

Mrs. Duck congrats on a baby girl :) Are you ok with that? Were you hoping for a boy? I wanted all boys, but I can't imagine my life now without my daughter. She is so precious and beautiful.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure I'm going to want another one either angelria, but we'll see ;) 
I did want a girl but I had convinced myself that it was going to be a boy and had then got used to that fact and it just came as a bit of a shock to be a girl, but I am happy :)


----------



## MrsDuck

How are both of your babies?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ty! Girl! I'm loving this feeling of being right. I know about the shock, I thought Zoela had to be a boy. My pregnancies were so different.

Turned out she's a girl and just a very different girl.

Angelria: 2 kids is a lot of work! Just enjoy! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you hoping for a boy this time leinz?


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: At this point I'm hoping for a positive Digi. ATM I just want this baby to be so.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure all will be fine this time, when are you testing next?


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been testing every day. I got my BFP at 8dpo. Really thought it'd be BFN... 11dpo now! I will miss AF Saturday.


----------



## angelria

My babies are good :) I am just exhausted with not getting much sleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, but I'm glad everyone is well. Are girls easier or harder than boys?


----------



## angelria

My daughter is harder, but she is having reflux issues so we are taking her to a GI specialist this week. She is choking and gagging during feedings and breaks out in a cold sweat. So we will see what they can do to help her out. I think once we fix that she will be a completely different baby and not as fussy. Otherwise she is just perfect.


----------



## Erinsmummy

congrats mrs duck I was right haha. girls are lovely, but healthy is all we ask! im ok angelria thank you, very sick, all the time, but trying to remember it wont last forever and is for a good reason! im 9 weeks on monday, cant wait for a sscan.are you feeling better?


----------



## angelria

Merry Christmas ladies :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Merry Christmas!


----------



## angelria

Leinz I am so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! I appreciate it. Just going to keep trying.


----------



## Emmy0320

Aww Lenizlove, so sorry for you. :(

Congrats on the BFP Erinsmummy and glad to hear things are going well Mrs. Duck! A little girl, how exciting! 

Sorry I've been so absent, man these babies keep you busy don't they? I went back to work on December 4th and am about to go back after Christmas break. Madeline is doing well but a bit colicky. She's on Zantac for Reflux which seems to help her a lot. I cannot believe how big she is already!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0949.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emmy0320

angelria said:


> My daughter is harder, but she is having reflux issues so we are taking her to a GI specialist this week. She is choking and gagging during feedings and breaks out in a cold sweat. So we will see what they can do to help her out. I think once we fix that she will be a completely different baby and not as fussy. Otherwise she is just perfect.

Is she on meds? They seem to help us a lot but Madeline isn't having problems feeding unless her dose needs adjusted, which has happened once. She was primarily screaming about 30 minutes post feeding and spitting up ridiculous amounts until she wore herself out and feel asleep or ate next. I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Emmy she's gorgeous and getting so big, going back to work must have been tough :( 

Happy new year ladies :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Emmy: Time is surely flying! :) She is sooo cute! I'm glad her reflux is under control.

AFM: I can't believe Zoela will be 1, in just 2 weeks! Crazy!

Happy New Years All! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinzlove said:


> Emmy: Time is surely flying! :) She is sooo cute! I'm glad her reflux is under control.
> 
> AFM: I can't believe Zoela will be 1, in just 2 weeks! Crazy!
> 
> Happy New Years All! :)

Oh my goodness, is she that old already? My how time flies! Happy birthday Zoela!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lol yes... ALMOST! Goes soooo fast! I think even faster the 2nd time around.


----------



## MrsDuck

V-day today whoo hoo :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 7 days past Vday, Duck! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Had my scan yesterday at 12weeks 1 day, All was fine, the little bugger was asleep and wouldnt wake up so didnt get some of the checks done they wanted to so may have a rescan, but all looks good!
 



Attached Files:







scan no3.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a great scan but boo he wouldn't cooperate and wake up. I'm going for a boy looking at your scan xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm going Boy too! Gorgeous Baby! And yay for RESCAN! :) :) :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm so glad to see things are going well on here!

27 weeks MrsDuck! OMG I'm so excited for you! Your little one will be here so soon!

12 weeks Erinsmummy, passed the risky time, I bet you're breathing easier now!

Angelria, how's her reflux? I bet you have your hands full. I don't know how you ladies have more than one of these at a time, lol. I guess we will find out in a few years, but for right now my hands are beyond full!

Leinz, how was Zoela's party? How's the TTC going?

Nothing really new here. Madeline rolled over for the first time last week and will be 16 weeks tomorrow. She's changed so much already and is turning into such a fun baby. I can't imagine life without her and just love spoiling her rotten, haha. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

How exciting that Madeline rolled over! :) It goes so fast, but its so amazing! :) Zoela's party was wonderful. I can't believe she is a year. She just running around, a little kid. 

As for TTC! I'm tired of it. 3 Early Losses in 4 months. I'm taking this month off, trying hard to anyways. I have a Dr. Appt. Feb. 19.


----------



## MrsDuck

Emmy that's fantastic, she'll be on the move before you know it :) 

Leinz I'm so sorry, I hope you can find some answers at your appointment :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! DUCK! Happy 3rd Trimester~!!


----------



## Emmy0320

Leinz that would be exhausting. I bet taking some time off is probably a good thing. Give your body some time to reset and try again! Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Leinzlove

HAHA! AS IF I COULD WAIT!

I better start OPK! Found myself upstairs with DH awhile ago... AND he didn't pull out. Yeah, I knew this was going to happen. Baby Fever is strong...

I also went to the Dr. today because my ears have been bothering me. Thought it was allergies and here I have a bacteria skin infection inside my ears... Not in my ear canal though. I was put on antibiotic and its highly contagious. I'm so fortunate the kids didn't get it. There is no link with it and miscarriage... But you never know. It can't hurt to feel good about being healthy!


----------



## Emmy0320

How are you doing MrsDuck? It's getting so close!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm doing good thanks Emmy, just counting down the weeks now until she arrives :) 

How are all you lovely ladies, it's been quiet on here for a while now? Xx


----------



## Erinsmummy

hey ladies, wow mrs duck not long at all! Bet your excited :)

hows everyone else?

Nothing new here, got my scan 13th of march :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, I can't believe that Emmy! Time sure is flying! Do you have a preference?


----------



## Erinsmummy

hi ladies, hope ur all well? Please post updates :) We found out we are having a girl :) Last baby for us, so 2 girls and a boy is perfect :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for another girl :)

All good here, just starting maternity leave and looking forward to the arrival of my little girly :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for daughters ladies! <3 Congrats! :) x


----------



## Emmy0320

Erinsmummy- How was your scan? Did you find out the gender?

MrsDuck- Are you almost ready? So excited for you to finally meet your rainbow! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

LOL- I just now saw the rest of the thread. Congrats on the girl!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw madeline looks so big now in your avatar :) 

Yup I'm ready and waiting now :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Congrats leinz I've just noticed your avatar :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats Leinz!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Lovelies! <3


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck you're so close! How are you feeling?

Leinz do you have scan coming up?? Is that what the ticker is for?


----------



## MrsDuck

I feel ok thanks Emmy, just had my mw appointment and baby's head is really low so she's ready to go yay

How is everyone?


----------



## Erinsmummy

will keep popping on here to see if youve had baby mrs duck :) Hope ur well emmy, has anglria been on recently? feels like ages! 

my pregnancy is going so quick!! Way too quick, jack is still very much a baby to me, hes 1 next month though!! And Erin starts school in september, dont want her too lol


----------



## MrsDuck

It's scary how quickly time passes, I had just finished my radiotherapy this time last year and now baby due any day aaaaagh!


----------



## Leinzlove

:hi: Ladies!!!

So exciting Duck! I hope you've had her before you see this post! :)

That's what I'm afraid of... Pregnancies going fast. I want to savor it. But, can't wait to leave the first trimester. I hate the waiting and worrying whether baby is sticky or not.

First Ultrasound Friday morning... Hoping to see a beautiful baby, with heart beating away. :)

Chloe is turning 3 next Friday! :) She will go to pre-school come September.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sadly not leinz, she's still nice and comfy in my belly :( 

Wow Friday is going to be an exciting day for you, I can't wait to see pics of your sticky bean :)


----------



## Leinzlove

My girls never wanted to come... And I carried them low and engaged for weeks! It was so hard to walk. It hurt and I couldn't ever get comfy or sleep. They were both evicted arriving at 39+2, Chloe no dilation, and Zoela was dilated 1cm for 4 weeks.

She's going to be here soon DUCK! Eeeeek! :) x

I can't believe it... 13 hours to see this baby. I was so excited, but when the week hit the excitement turned in to terror.


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't forget to post a pic leinz xx


----------



## Emmy0320

How was your scan Leinz?

I can't wait to see pictures of baby Mrs. Duck!!

How are you feeling Erinsmummy?

Are you still around Angelria? How's your little lady?


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Have you had baby? Eeeeek!

AFM: Saw beautiful baby with beautiful heartbeat. No picture though, my Dr. doesn't give first scan pics. I thought he would but he put it in my file.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo leinz congrats, shame no photo though xx

Nope still no sign of mine coming out :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Soooooon! She's very comfy in there!


----------



## Leinzlove

Every day Duck... I'm wondering! :) x


----------



## MrsDuck

Still nothing :(


----------



## Leinzlove

:(


----------



## Emmy0320

Mrs duck?????


----------



## Leinzlove

She's busy with her beauty! :) <3


----------



## Erinsmummy

mrs duck?? lol im waiting to hear too!! Im ok thank you emmy, need to make my 28 week app with midwife soon! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats MrsDuck! Looks like baby Ruby arrived 4/28. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I haven't updated you ladies, yes Ruby Alice arrived on Monday morning after 7 hours from my first contraction, so I was very lucky :) 

I'm on the ipad so can't resize photos (or I don't know how to??) I'll post a pic later fom the PC :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Picture of Ruby with Duck 5 Days Old :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01976 - Copy.JPG
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

So gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Congrats mrs duck she is gorgeous!! How u feeling? xx


----------



## Emmy0320

She's adorable Mrs.Duck!!!!! Congratulations! How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls, I'm doing good thanks, ruby is so good, we are so lucky, she only cries if she wants feeding or has got a dirty nappy, she is breast feeding like a dream, she's so laid back like her daddy :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Just wanted to take a moment to stop by and wish everyone a Happy Mother's Day! Who would've thought two and half years ago when this thread started that we'd all still be around today and with our rainbow babies! 

Happy Mother's Day and thank you ladies for giving me the support to get here!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1370.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw look at madeline, she's such a big girl now :) gorgeous

Happy Mother's Day ladies, I'm so happy we all now have our babies :) 

xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too! So lovely! It's amazing! <3

Happy Mother's Day to you all! :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Another girl Leinz? Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, my third... Gorgeous Girl! <3

Calling her my lady bug! (Third time lucky, Third time Little Lady!) All perfectly healthy and measuring right on! <3

How are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1684.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 0









uiuiuiui.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1644.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations leinz, have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

No names yet. It may be awhile, we are nowhere close.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha me and hubby still hadn't decided when she was born so I know what you are going through ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't think it will be that long, lol. How is Ruby?


----------



## MrsDuck

She's having a sleepy day today, just eating and sleeping, probably a growth spurt but I'm guessing I'm in for trouble tonight :(


----------



## Leinzlove

It will be the best kind of trouble! <3


----------



## MrsDuck

I think she might be ill :( she doesn't have a temperature but from tea time last night she was either screaming or feeding, we finally went to bed/sleep at 11pm but then she woke quite a few times through the night which is unusual :( she's the same today, either crying or feeding :( poor baby


----------



## Leinzlove

It's a good sign she is eating and doesn't have a temperature. Maybe a growth spurt? I hope she feels better. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope that's all it is, thanks leinz :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too! I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## MrsDuck

She's still cranky today but not as bad as over the weekend so hopefully we are through the worst of it :/ 

How are you feeling leinz?


----------



## angelria

Ladies I am so sorry I have not posted in FOREVER. Life has been crazy since my daughter came. Mrs. Duck I see you had your baby girl. I am so happy for you. I have not had a chance to read back thru the posts but I hope everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks old.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angelria

My babies are growing so fast. Irelyn is 7 months old this week and Caleb will be 4 next month.

Leinz I see you are pregnant again. When in November are you due? And another little girl. So exciting. I was scared to have a girl at first, but I love her sooooo much. 

Erinsmummy I didn't see if you were having a boy or a girl.....
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I'm glad that Ruby is having an easier time of it. 

Angelria: How sweet your babies are? :) So cute! How have you been?

AFM: Yeah 3 girls. I love the thought as I have 6 sisters. :rofl: I've been feeling good for the most part. A lot of headaches, but I think its from a 1200mg calcium supplement. I broke my foot at 5dpo and have been in a full knee high boot since.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi angelria :hi: your babies are so cute, I love the pics, I'm glad all is going well. I can't believe Irelyn is 7 months already!! Yes ruby arrived at the end of April and like you I'm so in love with her <3 

Leinz 6 sisters OMG haha oh you poor thing I hope you aren't in too much pain with your foot. Is the calcium supplement just a short term thing? Headaches are horrible :( 

Afm thankfully ruby seems much more herself today I really thought she was coming down with something, damn growth spurts haha


----------



## Leinzlove

If we can get this foot healed.


----------



## angelria

I am doing well. My husband, son and I were all sick yesterday with a nasty stomach virus so we are all trying to recover now. Thankfully my daughter did not get it. I sent her to my MIL house to quarantine her. 
Other than that we are all good. Irelyn is trying to cut some teeth and that is a pain. I forgot all these different stages and how I hated some of them. But would give anything for my son to be little again. I see him compared to my daughter and wonder where the time has gone.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: The time goes so fast! I hope she feels relief from teething soon. Glad everyone is recovering well.


----------



## Emmy0320

Irelyn is adorable Angelria! Glad she's doing well. We're working on our upper teeth now. What a pain you're right! The drooling aggravates the reflux too so in addition to being whiney she's puking on everything, hehe. You're right they do grow way too fast. I saw a new baby the other day and couldn't believe how tiny he was! He was a little smaller than Madeline when she was born but I don't remember her being so little. 

Glad Ruby is feeling better MrsDuck. Growth spurts go hand in hand with teeth lol. They're not so fun! 

Do you ladies have The Wonder Weeks app or book? Madeline is 34 weeks and just started a huge "stormy" month on their chart. We're in for it I think!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I'm not looking forward to teeth :/ nor are my nips haha

No I haven't heard of that book


----------



## Emmy0320

MrsDuck- It's on infant development. They have this chart with sunny times and stormy (when baby is going through another "leap") times that lets you know when you're in trouble, haha. So far they've been pretty accurate. 


https://www.thewonderweeks.com
 



Attached Files:







Unknown-1.jpeg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Emmy I'll take a look :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ruby yesterday having her nap (6 weeks 5 days) she's so big already :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leinzlove

I've heard of wonder weeks... But, its easy to tell when they are without the book. I just go with it now. :rofl:

Gorgeous, gorgeous Ruby! :) Nothing goes as fast as that first year... And after you have children it all goes FAST!


----------



## MrsDuck

You are so right, she's almost 2 months what!!!

How are you and your girls?


----------



## Leinzlove

We are good, thank you!

Can't even keep up with how fast time is going here. Chloe is 3 and starting Pre-school in September. Zoela turned 17 months yesterday. Both running around together, the best of friends. :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Ruby is so big already!! We need an updated photo Leinz. Here's one of Madeline and you ladies are right, they grow way too fast!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1563.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

:) 

Emmy: WOW! She is so big now. Very adorable. Time surely does keep on flying.

I hope everyone has an awesome weekend.
 



Attached Files:







10257758_10203504410512404_8295896307070557059_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz your girls are so alike, it's the eyes xx

Emmy madeline is such a sweetie, aw look at her big smile xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Chloe looks just like my MIL and her father. Well, I didn't think I could have another daughter that looked that much like Daddy. Well, I was wrong... because Zoela looks even more like Daddy, identical!

I don't know about the blue eyes. DH's are hazel and mine are dark brown.

Who does Ruby look like?


----------



## MrsDuck

In some if the pics I've seen of your girls they look like twins just one smaller than the other. Ruby looks like her daddy too although she is changing and I'm starting to see me in her, she has definitely got my eyes :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Zoela has my butt. :rofl:

She also acts like me. She loves stuffed animals and carries them around just like I used to. And she sleeps with her butt in the air as I did, too. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so cute <3


----------



## Emmy0320

Love the pictures! :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hope all you ladies are well, its been about 6 months since i logged on and i miss it so am coming back!! Hope alls ok xx


----------



## Leinzlove

:hi:!


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: hope you are all well :) 

When you say coming back, are you ttc again? ;)


----------



## angelria

Hope everyone is doing well. Wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leinzlove

I love that!!! What cute kids! <3 Merry Christmas hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw a cute picture angelria and leinz I love your avatar of your girls :)


----------



## angelria

We just found out we are pregnant again. We weren't trying, but it seems to be in God's plan :) I am only 4 weeks and with everything we went thru last time kind of hard to get excited.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw huge congratulations angelria <3 wow what a lovely Christmas surprise :) xxx


----------



## angelria

yes the biggest Christmas surprise. I am a little nervous about the idea of 3 honestly. My husband is very calm about it lol. My son says he doesn't want a brother or sister. He doesn't know we are pregnant yet, we were just trying to see what he would think of the idea. I kind of like the idea of another boy, but if I have another girl my daughter would have a sister she could be close with. Just trying to wait as long as possible to tell people. I am sure I will start showing soon. I hear the more you have the quicker you show and I was wearing maternity clothes at 9 weeks last time. How is everyone else doing? I need to look back thru the posts and catch up on everyone.


----------



## angelria

Mrs. Duck are you still TTC? How are things going. I was able to finally go back and read the past posts. I love all the babies we have in this group now :)


----------



## angelria

We had a miscarriage. I am so sad and very depressed right now. I am not sure if it is hormones or what. We weren't trying and I was even scared and nervous about being pregnant. But I was excited also. I even went out and bought onesies. I thought for sure everything was going to be ok. I started spotting on the first and then went in yesterday and there was no baby, just a sac. Then the bleeding got much heavier and today is just horrible.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no angelria I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelria: I'm so sorry, love. Big :hugs:!


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you doing angelria? :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Sorry angelria. Hope ur ok :( no I'm not ttc lol, definitely not :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Nor me erinsmummy x

Angelria I hope you are ok x


----------



## angelria

Doing ok. Took me a little while to get over the loss this time for some reason. I think we are content with 2 kids. I just don't think I can keep experiencing losses. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Emmy0320

How is everyone doing? I was thinking about you ladies the other day gosh I don't know how I would've gotten through it all without you. It's still just us and Madeline. After her colicy little self I'm still not quite ready for a second but we're enjoying every minute of our strong-willed sassy girl. :) Hope all is well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3919.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Emmy madeline is gorgeous and look at her hair, it's gone blonde! I've got a very strong willed little lady too, keeps you on your toes haha

I hope you are well xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

R u ladies all ok!?!


----------



## MrsDuck

All good here thanks, Ruby is 2 next week!! Omg where has the time gone???


----------



## angelria

So this time was a complete accident LOL After all those years of trying I am amazed that one little accident and BAM I am pregnant. I am 7 or 8 weeks and I have my first scan on Thursday. Hope you ladies are doing well. I think of you all often
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3347.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG wow, huge congratulations :happydance::yipee::headspin: I hope all went well today xx


----------



## MrsDuck

.....and I posted before I said what a gorgeous photo of your not so baby babies


----------



## Erinsmummy

Time is going very fast, Amy my youngest will be 2 in a couple months!!!! Lovely photo angelria and congrats!!!! I do think of you all and wonder how your all doing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Angelria! <3 

Wow Erinsmummy, YOU HAD A BABY! <3 Congrats!

Gorgeous baby Mrs_Duck!

They all are growing so fast! My youngest will be 2 in November!

We started TTC for our last baby this month.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow Leinz that's fantastic news yay


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Duck. I am hoping for a short and sweet journey. Excited and scared all at the same time. No matter though, it will be worth it.

Anymore for you?


----------



## MrsDuck

:nope:


----------

